# The Dark Knight Rises (July 2012)  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Im the Batman!


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

Holy shieeeetttt


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 20, 2012)

So how did you guys like the cameo?


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Death...by exile."


----------



## Vice (Jul 20, 2012)

Can someone explain why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruce was so beat up


 at the beginning of the movie?

Is there something I missed?


----------



## Fierce (Jul 20, 2012)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> So how did you guys like the cameo?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I loved it. Everyone in my theater started clapping.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't get that cameo, could someone explain it to me?


----------



## Fierce (Jul 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't get that cameo, could someone explain it to me?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Scarecrow? From the first movie? And he had a short role in the beginning of TDK. I'm a Cillian Murphy fan, so I was glad to see him show up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Vice said:


> Can someone explain why
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing I can't really piece together. He stopped being Batman after TDK so he shouldn't have had all the joint deterioration and such. And he isn't _that_ old either.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Fierce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Scarecrow? From the first movie? And he had a short role in the beginning of TDK. I'm a Cillian Murphy fan, so I was glad to see him show up.



Ah, I barely remember that movie.  Thanks.


----------



## Sine (Jul 20, 2012)

> Is there something I missed?



him falling from the edge of a building at the end of the last movie, maybe


----------



## Light (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the Dark Knight was better.


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2012)

I wanna fuck a chick wearing the CatWomen mask.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2012)

poor people watching the batman movie in colorado. cant go anywhere now a days and truly feel safe. some parents take and leave their kids in the theater thinking it is a safe place. i remember as a kid me and my sister used to go alone not thinking anything bad.

i will probably see the movie tomorrow got back a couple days ago from training out of town and had to work full time yesterday and today i was to tired to go to day.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

just rewatched the previous two movies. Rises is the weakest in the trilogy.

the fight scenes are a whole lot better though. 
Batman Begins fight scenes were just


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

> the fight scenes are a whole lot better though.



It really would have sucked if the action scenes were worse since there was quite a bit of action in DKR.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

If I had to rank them 

TDKR
BB
TDK

It's hard for me to rank them though, because they all tie together so well, it's like one big movie for me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2012)

Not hard to rank BB really isn't that good


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Not hard to rank BB really isn't that good




Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2012)

I actually got negged for my immediate post-movie impression post in the last thread.  Have to shake my head at some of the people on here.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Coming out from it now.

Shit was cash.


----------



## TSC (Jul 20, 2012)

I find BB to be the best in the trilogy. Minus the the shaky and jerky fight scenes, everything else felt more like a batman film. The other two felt way more over dramatized.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

Tekkenman negged me because I said I didn't like it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

I would have done so without any reason, if it will make you feel better Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

...

Yeah, Huey, it does. It really, honestly, does.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> Yeah, Huey, it does. It really, honestly, does.



Glad I could have cheered you up Homeslice.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

Still waiting on my neg.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Still waiting on my neg.



It will spoil your dinner .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

The Dark Neg Rises


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

TDK
TDKR
BB 

for me. I didn't like BB all that much, the action scenes in that film were just awful.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

^

Not to mention unclear


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2012)

brawls in these movies have been pretty consistently bad, i like it better when they focused more on the stealth, which they did more in bb than the others. but yeah, safe to say action scenes aren't why i've liked these movies


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I actually got negged for my immediate post-movie impression post in the last thread.  Have to shake my head at some of the people on here.


at least you didn't get shot.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

Christopher Nolan's statement to all the victims of the Aurora shooting was straight up class. Absolute class. I may not care for the guy as a filmmaker, but he's clearly a stand up human being. Hopefully this won't effect the way he approaches his films in the future. An unfortunate circumstance like this can sometimes fuck an artist up to the point that they reevaluate the way they approach the medium.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

This will affect every film maker in the business because its the movie goers that will be skeptical about seeing movies at large premiers .


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> This will affect every film maker in the business because its the movie goers that will be skeptical about seeing movies at large premiers .



Perhaps that will be the case when it comes to the near future but give it five or six months and people will forget this incident.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2012)

Was as awesome as The Dark Knight, but in a different way...it's hard to explain.

Anyway was this movie predictable or was I just keen?  I figured out who the real mastermind was before it was revealed.   That Blake is Robin (almost from the beginning).  And other things.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> It will spoil your dinner .



Only when this thread is in ashes, will you have my permission to Neg. 












​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Miranda was going to reveal herself to be Talia.


 I did not expect Bane to be disposed of in such a manner though.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Mider T said:
			
		

> Anyway was this movie predictable or was I just keen?



It was rather predictable in my opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has complained about getting spoiled by this thread yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Detective said:


> Only when this thread is in ashes, will you have my permission to Neg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm surprised no one has complained about getting spoiled by this thread yet.



Is it too much to hope for that people wised up and stayed away from this thread until they saw the movie?


----------



## Vice (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously dude? 

Spoiler tags. Use them.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was rather predictable in my opinion.



Only followers of lore.


I'm not going to lie, Nolan shook me a couple of times towards the end even if I expected it.


----------



## Harard (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Tekkenman negged me because I said I didn't like it.



Here's some rep to heal it. Some people don't take opinions that differs from their's very well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

I tagged it, but come now Vice. You've seen it, plus that was mega obvious.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2012)

Honestly, I can't believe you guys are forgetting two solid cast members who contributed to the overall grand scheme of the film over the course of it's plot.

Dat Batpod + Dat Bat.

The omnidirectional tumbling and maneuvering in this film was outstanding.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2012)

> The first trailer for Gangster Squad was released on May 9, 2012.[13] In the wake of the Aurora Century 16 theater shooting, the trailer was pulled from running before films and airing on television, and removed from Apple's trailer site and YouTube due to a scene in which characters shoot machine guns at moviegoers through the screen of Grauman's Chinese Theatre. [14][15]



Now I'm curious


----------



## Harard (Jul 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Christopher Nolan's statement to all the victims of the Aurora shooting was straight up class. Absolute class. I may not care for the guy as a filmmaker, but he's clearly a stand up human being. Hopefully this won't effect the way he approaches his films in the future. An unfortunate circumstance like this can sometimes fuck an artist up to the point that they reevaluate the way they approach the medium.



So Tetra, did you bother watch the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

He's not going to watch it. At least not in theaters.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Now I'm curious



I made a thread on Gangster Squad a short while ago. Search my history based on the threads I made, because the one I had is still active. Not even YouTube can stop my Prep Time.


----------



## Vice (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I tagged it, but come now Vice. You've seen it, plus that was mega obvious.



It's common courtesy. Not everyone has seen it, some, like me, went out of their way to avoid spoilers altogether.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Detective said:


> Honestly, I can't believe you guys are forgetting two solid cast members who contributed to the overall grand scheme of the film over the course of it's plot.
> 
> Dat Batpod + Dat Bat.
> 
> The omnidirectional tumbling and maneuvering in this film was outstanding.



Without Dat Tumbler  Dat Batpod or Dat Bat wouldnt be possible. A moment of Silence for Dat Tumbler.

.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 21, 2012)

Like I said earlier in the previous thread, the movie was alright but it could have been better. The pacing of movie was kinda troubling. It felt rush and slow at the sound time which I know that sounds weird. And it was kinda predictable (that's if you read the comics). I think "The Dark Knight" is the best one out of the "Dark Knight" trilogy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Now I'm curious



Is it weird that scene made me feel really uneasy?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 21, 2012)

TDKR was weird for me.

It's definitely not a 10/10 that the first few reviews were suggesting.

Usually I end up hating a movie that has moments where I go "how the fuck did that happen?" or "they expect me to believe that?" and the TDKR had quite a few of those scenes.

Despite that and the rather weak middle conversations that seem to ramble, this movie still managed to impress me.

As of right now I find it comparable to TDK but that may change in the future after watching it again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2012)

Harard said:


> So Tetra, did you bother watch the movie?



No.

I most likely won't watch it until it hits HBO or Cinemax.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 21, 2012)

^ I felt the same as you, Ice Cream, about the weirdness. I think the pacing threw me off. I know I like it, it just left this weird feeling afterwards. I probably liked it more than you did though.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 21, 2012)

I wonder how different this film would have been if Ledger didn't die.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was rather predictable in my opinion.


Didn't you get spoilers on it before you saw it?

I doubt it was that predictable to a.) people who haven't read the comics/don't know basic batman mythology or b.) didn't read the spoilers.

I knew the twist because I accidentally spoiled myself before hand, but the people I went with didn't predict it.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 21, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> ^ I felt the same as you, Ice Cream about the weirdness. I think the pacing threw us both off. I know I like it, it just left this weird feeling afterwards. I probably liked it more than you did though.



There was one scene in particular where people next to me in the theater were going "how did that happen?":


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Bruce showing up in the middle of gotham just in time for the crisis despite nearly all of its accessed points being cut off?






I was surprised when Bane first started to speak.

His words were actually comprehensible compared to the trailer/initial prologue versions.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 21, 2012)

The movie was using aspects of 3 Batman storylines (Knightfall, The Dark Knight Returns, and No's Man Land).


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2012)

#1 The Dark Knight
#2 Batman Begins
#3 The Dark Knight Rises

The Dark Knight Rises had by far the best fighting scenes in the trilogy and decent in depth characters but is overshadowed by The Dark Knight's all star performences and Batman Begins great origin story.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 21, 2012)

Detective said:


> I made a thread on Gangster Squad a short while ago. Search my history based on the threads I made, because the one I had is still active. Not even YouTube can stop my Prep Time.



I saw that trailer earlier today when I went to see The Dark Knight Rises, I guess that they haven't removed the trailer yet from all movie theaters.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 21, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> #1 The Dark Knight
> #2 Batman Begins
> #3 The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises had by far the best fighting scenes in the trilogy and decent in depth characters but is overshadowed by The Dark Knight's all star performences and Batman Begins great origin story.



Agree. The Dark Knight takes it all the way because of its suspense and its actors' performances.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> I wonder how different this film would have been if Ledger didn't die.



Joker would probably be used in a cameo or a one-scene wonder, having him offer his comments on the state of things.

Otherwise, if he wasn't in prison, Joker would definitely be a rival big bad.

And we learned from Spider-Man 3 that too many antagonists will make the film convoluted.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if this movie has an alternate ending in the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2012)

Great movie, but already knew it wouldn't be as good as The Dark Knight.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to see the film, but tell me how it ends please and no lies. 

PM, visitor message—anything. I'll reward with reps.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2012)

This has to be the first time a sequel was the best of the three films, right?


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This has to be the first time a sequel was the best of the three films, right?



It isn't.  The Godfather 2 is in my eyes the best of the trilogy and I'm sure that there are other examples.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 21, 2012)

IGN's review. Encompassed much of my feelings for the film.

Another review (more detailed):


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 21, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> There was one scene in particular where people next to me in the theater were going "how did that happen?":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured he entered the city the same way he left the country of the Pit.  With outside connections.






Who agrees that this film had the most complete character arcs of the three? At least for Bruce, Alfred, Gordon I mean.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course you can't really separate the movies in that respect.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

BB
TDKR
TDK

Man i can't wait for this to come out on Blu-ray it's going to look gorgeous.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This has to be the first time a sequel was the best of the three films, right?



Aliens **


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Aliens **




good thing for the um tag


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2012)

Watched it last night, and I don't think it's better than the Dark Knight, but it's still just as good a film to watch than its prequel was. Going to watch it this afternoon with another group of friends, and hopefully that'll give me a better perspective of things.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 21, 2012)

Spoiler alert 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gandalf dies


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Aliens **



Quality trolling. Reminds me of prime Rukia.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys are too harsh.

I thought it was just as good, if not better than TDK.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2012)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> So how did you guys like the cameo?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved it. I knew that it was coming at some point due to spoilers, so I was hyped for it. I was hoping the Scarecrow would do a bit of fighting but I'm happy with the role he played.

Not sure if this question has been asked yet, since I don't feel like searching all through the other thread: Why wasn't the Joker released along with all the other prisoners? I don't remember the issue being addressed during the movie. I can assume that he was moved to a different, more secure prison but it would have been nice for that to be stated. 

Ledger dying is an obvious reason though I'm asking about the stories reason, not the directors.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2012)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Killer Croc mention.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

One of the saddest things ever I've witnessed on this forum was when Ennoea negged me for my comment about how tragic and poignant the Aurora shootings were and added to the fact some who wanted to see the TDKR didn't know how it ended (from some responses on twitter), especally Jessica's ;(

Prick ...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Killer Croc mention.



Yeah, I also caught that when Blake and the other cop was talking to each other.

Didn't anyone find it weird and disturbing that...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane & Talia were going to nuke Gotham while they were still in it. I know they wanted to take revenge for Ra Al Ghul but damn. This made the League of Shadows the al-Qaeda of the Nolanverse.




And since Bruce quit being Batman for 8 years, this would mean he was only Batman for no more than 2 years in the Nolanverse. He should kept on fighting crime during those years instead mourning for Rachel.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

the whole point was he had no reason to, they didnt need him.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This has to be the first time a sequel was the best of the three films, right?



do you mean first time the third one was best? because if not... star wars... 

and if so, star wars prequels.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2012)

Why are you bringing it up in here Bart?



> Among the tragedy of what happened etc one of the sad thing's is that some probably didn't know how Nolan's trilogy even ended ;(



This is why, this joke was poor taste but it was because you kept posting it trying to get a laugh when it's not funny nor poignant. Sorry if you were offended, maybe I was being a tight ass douche but the joke was total shit.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

Why not? ;O

It wasn't a joke ;O

How is it not poignant? Seriously Ennoea how on earth you'd think someone would joke about what happened tells me a lot about you ...


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

not seeing your kids grow up is a sad thing, not seeing a movie isn't. Maybe the smilies make it hard to take what you say seriously.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

Amuro; exactly ^^

I just pointed that one of the minor points thats all


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2012)

Well then that's a stupid thing to say, when they were bleeding to death, I doubt they were sad that they didn't get to see the end of a film.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

How is it a stupid thing to say?

I said it was poignant amongst the tragedy of the entire thing, nothing more nothing less 

Let's just change the subject tbh ... ;S


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Killer Croc mention.



i missed it, what was it?


----------



## TSC (Jul 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Killer Croc mention.



Wait when did that happen? And what being said concerning that?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some cops were discussing the rumors of Bane and his men in the sewers and someone made a joke about giant crocodiles.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was cool that Talia attacked in the way that Fox warned bruce about in TDK. I wonder if that was a deliberate maintenance of continuity.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 21, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I figured he entered the city the same way he left the country of the Pit.  With outside connections.



Still would have been better for Nolan to expand on it.



Descent of the Lion said:


> Who agrees that this film had the most complete character arcs of the three? At least for Bruce, Alfred, Gordon I mean.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, this movie is the strongest character wise of the trilogy.

If there was just a few scenes added to prevent leaps in the plot and a few lengthy conversations shortened, this movie would have without question been better than TDK for me.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Joker was not mentioned in this movie out of respect for Ledger.

So the director's reason also applies to the story's reason.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2012)

On Joker's absence from TDKR, Nolan of course refrained to mention him due to Ledger's death.

Supposedly, when he was pressed for an answer during an interview, he said that Joker was executed some time in-between the 8 years. But whether you take that as canon or not is up to you.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall the movie was solid but not up to par with the previous two, which had an intense focus on moving the plot along. That plot pacing combined with well placed action created an almost continuous tension. By contrast, _Rises_ is so bloated that it actually drained the suspense for long periods. It's worth the price of admission, yet no one should expect the same quality as _Begins_ or _Dark Knight_.

There was so much action that it lessened the impact. At times bridges or tunnels might be blowing up, and I felt kind of bored. After all, the previous 15 minutes had been unrelenting explosions, shooting, and martial arts. _Rises_ proves that sometimes less is more.

Bane's rambling speeches made Nolan seem like he had a George Lucas moment. Remember "if you're not with me, you're with my enemy" from Episode 3? That's the same feeling I got listening to Bane. Introducing a thinly-veiled political theme to the film really made parts of it tiresome. His breathing device didn't help, sometimes rendering his lines inaudible. In the end, a poor choice of villain for this film. Nolan's Bane is boring compared to Ra's al Ghul and Joker.

And what was the point of Joseph Gordon-Levitt? This felt like film industry cronyism. There was no reason to put him in the film. His final scenes in the conflict felt so disconnected to the main plot. The fat needed trimming in this film and JGL felt like the biggest culprit.

His time should have gone to Catwoman, who was more interesting. Hathaway knocked it out of the park. Really superb from her, and hopefully she will pursue action movies. The biggest bright spot in _Rises_, IMO.

7/10




My review.  No spoilers, but tagged just in case. Not as good as the previous two, IMHO.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 21, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Yes, this movie is the strongest character wise of the trilogy.
> 
> If there was just a few scenes added to prevent leaps in the plot and a few lengthy conversations shortened, this movie would have without question been better than TDK for me.



I suspect your right about this. I think plot leaps were probably the main cause of pacing issues. I kind of wish I knew how Selina got the suit.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Bane ( pre-Talia revealment ) was probably the best villain of the three. He was the perfect counter-part of Batman and had the best plan/motives of the three. The twist at the end just totally neutered him really. I didn't think he was inaudible, in the whole film I understood everything he said quiet easily.

Also I liked JGL's role in the movie. I think it was good, and needed. It did add to the bloated feeling of the film, but I feel the main culprit of that was the Talia storyline. They shouldn't of had both in there, and picked between the two. So either have JGL and his role in the movie and just keep it with Bane, or remove the JGL stuff and delve more into the Talia stuff. I would of picked JGL any day.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2012)

I liked bane a lot throughout the whole thing tbh. I don't think the ending took anything away from him


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree Bane was the weakest of the 3 main villains, though if they didnt have you-know-what at the end I'd might have made him #2 and they certainly made a threatening and interesting character regardless. They should have left his mythos at:


*Spoiler*: __ 



He was the child who survived the pit and the only one to escape it. And ended it there. It would have built a more terrifying aura around himself




The political stuff was a bit shoehorned in there, but if re-adjusted a bit it could have fit as Bane was basically someone who was born with absolutely nothing. It was difficult for Nolan to make another "evil incarnate" villain that didn't seem too similar to the Joker. And with Bane, the main problem is that in Dark Knight Ledger's amazing performance stole the show and was all everyone talked about. Here, we lacked that kind of amazing villain and it would have been difficult for any other Batman villain to have the same impact the Joker did.

And yeah, Levitt wasn't needed. I think Nolan is just infatuated by his pretty face.

Basically I think it goes Dark Knight > Begins > Rises, though all 3 are good movies in my opinion. I'd give it at least a 8-8.5/10.


----------



## Xerces (Jul 21, 2012)

I didn't enjoy this as much as I though I would.


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2012)

I've watched it twice in the cinema now, and enjoyed it this time much more, but I still can't say that it's better than The Dark Knight. Maybe they are equal, but I still don't feel positive when I say that.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2012)

How did Bruce Wayne get back into Gotham you ask? Simple, COS HES THE GODDAMN BATMAN THATS HOW!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2012)

Saw the movie it was really good likes 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the cameo by scarecrow as the judge but could not stop thinking if ledger was alive joker would have been great there in scarecrows place. Also funny how blakes full name was robin. Robin or spinoff maybe. Hardy was great as bane menacing


 imo the dark knight is better but this one comes cloae second.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2012)

No way that Joker would have sufficed for that small part. He's too much of a big bad for that. He would have rose up again, because he's the Joker. 
And we already have a big bad in TDKR.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

Only assholes ask why isn't Joker there.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



movie was pretty damn good. liked the slowed pace. it lead up to the best scene the final fight/war/whatever. and a great ending. tom hardy amongst all these big actors stole the show imo. 

that's spoiler free for you. only wished penguin was included in nolanverse. seems one of the best fit for a realistic series. but then again devito nailed it pretty good last time. 




no jaw dropping movies yet this year but damn good. up with prometheus and the avengers. prometheus being more existential and avengers brotastic and funny. but A+

safe, 21 jump and amazing spiderman are my surprise A movies of the year. had a lot of fun with them


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2012)

spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




So, Christopher Nolan left us another Inception-esque ending.

Questions:

Did Batman die?
Did Bruce Wayne die? Is he still alive or was Alfred hallucinating? 
Is Ra's Al Ghul still alive, or was Bruce hallucinating?
How did Bruce suddenly travel from the prison to Gotham in a matter of hours/days?

That's all people should ask themselves while watching the movie, and discussing it, different answers makes a totally different movie.

But, with that aside this movie was the best out of the trilogy IMO. Good to see JGL taking the role of Robin/Nightwing, his face had Robin all over it from the start.

10/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol How could Batman man live or die and Bruce have a different answer?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol How could Batman man live or die and Bruce have a different answer?




*Spoiler*: __ 




I am speaking of the character, not the man in the mask


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not at all. Did you miss the part where Lucius is told that Bruce fixed the auto-pilot on the Bat? He most certainly did not die, he faked his death.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 21, 2012)

Got back from seeing it just now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Overall, very good. Bane was incredibly well done, and Talia at the end was an unexpected twist. My only criticism is that ultimately the final battle felt anticlimactic (particularly Bane's death), I kind of wanted to see his mask get torn off. Catwoman added a lot to the film as well. In terms of story, I'd say this one was better than TDK.

I'd say a 9.5/10


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Megaharrison said:


> I agree Bane was the weakest of the 3 main villains, though if they didnt have you-know-what at the end I'd might have made him #2 and they certainly made a threatening and interesting character regardless. They should have left his mythos at:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agree on the JGL comments. I like the guy but he didn't really do anything for me in the movie. I read reviews where people were going nuts over his & Hathaway's performances. Hathaway, I can understand. JGL, don't see it. I saw it in Inception but not here. Still, great fuckin' movie. Bale's broken down Bruce Wayne is under appreciated. Hardy's Bane was _ridiculous_. 

I gave it a 10/10 on IMDB. Did the same for TDK after the first viewing. After a couple more viewings it now sits at 8/10. So expect the same with TDKR after I see it a few more times.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Did you miss the part where Lucius is told that Bruce fixed the auto-pilot on the Bat? He most certainly did not die, he faked his death.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Also I think where Gordon saw the Bat Signal was repaired and smiled means Bruce fixed it too show him he's still alive






Palpatine said:


> Got back from seeing it just now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the fact he didn't get his mask ripped off. At first I wanted it too, but I think it getting ripped off would demean his character even more after the Talia fiasco


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And he left behind the coordinates to the Bat Cave for Blake. He definitely lived, and he set up things so his legacy could be continued.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I Lliked blake character but my friends it was stupid the way he deduced who batman was i thought it was brilliant







what did u guys think ?


----------



## KidTony (Jul 21, 2012)

To those that are saying Bane is the weakest villain in the series, keep in mind that he's going against Ledger's Joker and Liam Neeson, so yeah, competition is preety strong if you ask me.

Thought the movie was phenomenal. Not quite as good as TDK, but quite close as far as i'm concerned. If TDK is a 10 (which it is for me) then TDKR is a 9, and BB, my least favorite, is an 8.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Al-Yasa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't care about his story at all even though I get why nolan wanted to do a little legacy subplot. His deduction did stretch suspension of disbelief a bit, but it works for 'robin'... and also made it obvious thats where they were going with it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

Al-Yasa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was pretty much a combination of those 3 Robins (Dick, Todd, and Tim). It didn't bother me at all.




No way would I say Bane is the weakest villain. In many ways I liked him more than Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2012)

i liked bane he was good. i found the opening with him awesome. i liked the way he spoke as well. had no problem understanding him.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 21, 2012)

Alright so I just got back from seeing it again. I feared I might be going into Rises this time around trying to make excuses so I could like it a little bit more than the last time and fit in with the cool kids. You know, get my conformist on. I simply went in with mindset to watch the movie as objective and as uncompromised as possible -plus the tickets were free this time. So, here's what I thought:


*Spoiler*: _New Review_ 



*The Dark Knight Rises :: 82% :: B- :: Pretty/Very Good*

Basically all the parts that I thought were good before were better the second time around and the parts I thought were not so good stayed about the same. However, this time I tried to understand what Nolan was going for instead of wanting things to be my way. Once again, the first hour and fifteen was damn good but then the decline hits. The first sign of trouble starts immediately after Bane breaks Batman's back (or, well I guess, technically after JGL corners Catwoman). You know what part im talking about. That damn pit.

I don't know if it's deleted scenes or what, but the editing starts to get choppy as fuck at from this point forward. Bane is in the pit then next scene he's in Gotham but at the same time the prisoner next to Bruce is speaking fluent in 'wise old man.' Meanwhile, days seem to go by in Gotham but stay the same in the pit. Obviously days are going by, but why does it look like Bane just blew up all of Gotham the same day he dropped Bruce off at the pit? I get what's going on but its not being communicated or executed as well as it should be. So yeah, this kind of editing pretty much continues from the second act until the end of the movie, steadily improving as time goes on.

Secondly, I'm still on the pit. Upon the first viewing, I was pissed off about how pushups and situps can train a broken ass friend like Bruce to get back into shape so quickly in only three months. Not even mentioning his vertebrae trauma and lack of nutrition. I get that he's the Goddamn Batman but come on. Second viewing... and it's still a flaw. Although this time it feels more minor. Don't get me wrong, I feel that there should have been a little bit more to the training montage before he climbed out of the pit but what we got in the movie was passable. I actually think that the Lazarus Pit would have been an EXCELLENT addition to the whole second act and would have made Bruce's vertebrae recovery far more credible and would have tied in to Ra's immortality speech perfectly. It even could have been toned down as some kind of mystical water mojo like what MJ had in Space Jam. But... sadly, that didn't happen. Once again, it was a solid second act. I just think it need a bit more for the Rise scene to execute and resonate as properly as Nolan wanted it to.

Issue #3, and this is a small one, but how the hell does Bruce get back to Gotham? Again, I have to bring up the editing because maybe it's just me getting this confused, but doesn't Gordon say that there is 1 day left until the bomb detonates at the same time Bruce climbs out of the pit. First of all, I don't know how he even got back to Gotham let alone: got back to Gotham, got inside of Gotham (which is closed off), found Catwoman out of nowhere, broke out Fox, grabbed the bomb nullifier, etc. Dude did a lot of shit in 24 hours. Yeah it's small stuff but it adds up. It's a lack of attention to detail that the other two films didn't have. It feels very convoluted, like it was purposely hiding behind the rallying emotion that "BATMAN has RISEN! HE'S ABOUT TO KICK SOME ASS! Who cares how conveniently easy he does it." It wouldn't be that big of deal if Bruce hadn't been randomly appearing wherever Catwoman was, with no hint or explanation, the whole movie. It feels suspiciously comic booky, like they couldn't explain how he finds her so they just did it and hoped no one care too much. Once again if this was Amazing Spidey or some movie with that tone, I wouldn't care as much. But imagine if Batman didn't need the sonar in TDK and just showed up where Joker was at the end of the movie. ANYWAYS, how Bruce walks around Gotham without even pretending to hide the fact that he's alive is weird enough...Buuut, I digress.

Issue #4: I've read around some forums and, sadly, IMDB, and it seems like a lot of people have issues with 'The War' at the end. I was one of those people, but watching it the second time it was pretty decently done. Quite a few cops died, unlike how people remembered it before when they were saying only two or three of them did.

Issue #5, Batman vs Bane 2.0: Uh...Yeah I liked it this time. Batman did actually win (round one), which I guess is supposed to bring his redemption for losing the first time. But as soon as we think Round two is about to start Catwoman shoots him like the henchmen he was revealed to be. Which was still...kind of underwhelming. I get this was supposed to be her redemtion scene after selling him out before but it came a bit prematurely. . Shit, even if we got a little bit of a continuation from the Batman vs Bane fight from a few minuets before and we see Bane going berserk and about to snap Batman's neck only Cat to THEN blow his shit up would have been a bit better execution.

Issue #6. I'm borderline tl;dr, so im going try and wrap it up quickly. I still think that the Talia Al' Ghul twist still takes away a LOT of Bane's credibility as a villain. It effectively steals pretty much the only thing we know about the guy, and it was probably the only thing we needed to know for him to be effective. That he's a beast of a threat and that because he lived in hell and escaped by climbing out of the pit as a child. That was HIS accomplishment. They could have kept the Talia stuff and still let him keep that and all would have been fine. Despite the major jobbing he was given, Bane was still a great bad guy. Hell probably the best, right next to The Joker and Loki, probably the most successful too. Still, if there was one thing I wish the movie could fix, it would be this.

And Issue #7 is... That damn nuke. There is no way that thing could have destroyed all of Gotham. The explosion looked small as hell. That is, unless Batman broke the speed barrier and took the bomb about 50 miles away in under 4 seconds. Either way, it was still kind of badass. Btw, was I the only one kept expecting to see Bale turn into Keaton and give us the thumbs up right after he drops off the bomb and turns around?

But yeah. I enjoyed the movie.

I really liked how JGL was named Robin because he was an anagram of all three of them. Cop - Dick Grayson, Headstrong - Jason Todd, Deduced Bruce's identity - Tim Drake. They maybe should have explored how he found out Bruce was Batman. But, if there is one thing I picked up the second time around, y'know aside from everything above, is that life went on in these last 8 years. We only saw what was happening with these characters at this particular time. So I am sure Blake did his homework sometime beforehand and hopefully in the sequel (which there should be given that Nolan lied about having Robin to begin with, so who knows if he's lying about no more BATMAN films), we might get a little backstory on it. It looks like Bruce gave him the Batcave coordinates so hopefully he trains him as well and we get either a Nightwing movie or some kind of Batman 2.0.




I don't know how you guys do these long ass posts everyday. I have new respect for a lot of you after this.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd sa Ra's al Ghul was the worst villain, he was a good intro villain but we all knew Batman was going to kick his ass effortlessly.  Bane was intimidating as hell.

This is my favorite out of the 3, TDK had the Joker but I feel this got a stronger performance from the cast all around and just had a more interesting story.  There were periods during TDK where I was actually bored.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I'd sa Ra's al Ghul was the worst villain, he was a good intro villain but we all knew Batman was going to kick his ass effortlessly.  Bane was intimidating as hell.
> 
> This is my favorite out of the 3, *TDK had the Joker but I feel this got a stronger performance from the cast all around and just had a more interesting story.  There were periods during TDK where I was actually bored.*



I felt the same way. Although TDK was awesome, this one kept me glued to the screen the whole time.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2012)

Loved it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just hated seeing that Cotillard was cast as Talia... ruined the surprise. Everything else was just fine. I think this was pretty close and maybe even the same in terms of quality with TDK.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't kill himself.  Even if he did die (which he didn't), it'd have been a sacrifice more than a suicide.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 How DIDN'T he die

what the


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Earlier in the movie, they comment on how he fixed the auto-pilot on the Bat. He faked his death.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Good God......Batman even fooled me.

So ends the trilogy. A great ending, in which it even captivates the audience. The perfect movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...did you not see the end of the movie?


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought Alph was seeing things. I didn't think it was actually him.... I mean it was a bomb, and the blast radius only made sense to capture him, even if he jumped out at the last second (the clock was ticking down to 5 I believe ,and he was still in it)


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 22, 2012)

Bane was one of my least favorite characters. After seeing the film I was stunned and now he rose to the top. Whoever played him did an excellent job.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Not gonna lie guys, I have been listing to the DKR OST on loop, particular the Rise track, on Grooveshark for the majority of tonight. _So good_.

Zimmer is going to go ballistic on the MoS soundtrack, too. I can feel it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2012)

Im in control!
Do you feel in control?
Who are you?
I am Gotham's reckoning *breaks dude's neck*


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Im in control!
> Do you feel in control?
> Who are you?
> I am Gotham's reckoning *breaks dude's neck*



*Spoiler*: __ 




The subtle way he asked the scientist to publicly state who was the only one capable of disarming the Neutron bomb, before casually twisting his neck was marvelous. The hush of the crowd was well placed.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Alph was seeing things. I didn't think it was actually him.... I mean it was a bomb, and the blast radius only made sense to capture him, even if he jumped out at the last second (the clock was ticking down to 5 I believe ,and he was still in it)




*Spoiler*: __ 



So did you miss who he was eating with?  Or that the batsignal had been repaired?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Another funny scene Bane had was


*Spoiler*: __ 



when the guy was like I gave you a small fortune. Bane gives him a crazy ass look and says "and you think this gives you power over me?"




As for the score _Gotham's Reckoning_, _Why Do We Fall?_, and _Rise_ are my favorite tracks.

Why Do We Fall is a lot more epic though in the film when the prisoners slowly start that chant.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

"GOTHAM. This is your liberashuunnn~." - Favorite Bane line.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

_What a lovely voice_


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

What's the name of the track that plays in the beginning when it shows the plane flying? It starts around 23 seconds in this trailer.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Rise chant reminded me of Uncle's chant from Jackie Chan Adventures


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna that one is _Imagine The Fire_

Edit: Actually, that one is _Gotham's Reckoning _


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> _What a lovely voice_



I have edited your post to include italics, which will help the reader hear Bane's unique voice when reading it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Stunna that one is _Imagine The Fire_
> 
> Edit: Actually, that one is _Gotham's Reckoning _


I thought something was wrong when I got over 6 minutes in and didn't hear the right music. :sweat


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

They both have that certain noise. It sounds similar, don't know what to call it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Shame it only lasts for the first fifty seconds or so. That sound is sick.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm w/ Detective though, I can't turn this off.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'm w/ Detective though, I can't turn this off.



Seriously, I really should be sleeping, but I have not turned off the playlist yet. Currently listening to Imagine The Fire on repeated loops, and My God, the Rise Chant @ 4:20 onwards.

​


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2012)

Imagine the Fire is fucking beautiful, was not expecting this level of shock and awe.



I don't think im even going to listen to anything else for a good while.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 22, 2012)

I know people are past it at this point, but complaining about Bane's voice in the film is pretty lame.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I may almost like the score more than the film itself 

It's weird, the music from these films now instantly remind me of Batman. I remember when it just felt weird not hearing the Elfman/TAS one.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I know people are past it at this point, but complaining about Bane's voice in the film is pretty lame.



His voice made his performance even better. On one hand you have Batman, the man with a cancerous voice, and on the other, you have Bane, who sounded like grown Australian man who breathed in helium in order to portray an old British embassador's accent, from the 1970's. Either that or his real father was Mr. Trololo - Eduard Khil.

His voice was amazing, the way it contrasted to his brute force looking appearance. 

[YOUTUBE]fQFK4ZMpSYE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally watched it. I did not fully enjoyed it because of the annoying noisy kid behind me. I had a hard time hearing the dialogue. (Why the fuck do parents bring a 5 year old to watch Batman?) So I think I'm gonna try to see it again next weekend. Anyway, the action in this film is a big upgrade over last two installment. The cast did well in portraying their specific roles. I still dislike a few things about this film. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



First, the twist really hurts Bane character. His character goes downhill from there. It is like Talia stole everything from him. They could at least gave him the credit of the only man rising to the pit. And the supposedly final fight between him and Batman ends very anti-climactic. I think they could have gave him a proper ending. Then the middle part felt a little messy, maybe because of the hard cuts. I dunno, maybe I just really need to re-watch it. 




So if I'm gonna rank the Trilogy it would be:

1. The Dark Knight
2. The Dark Knight Rises
3. Batman Begins

Overall a great trilogy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2012)

I reviewed it. Link is in sig.

On Bane's voice, did they re-dub it? His voice sounded very....post production-ish, like a voice over instead of a normal voice. Plus, I didn't have a lot of difficulty understanding him, while everyone bitched about it when those first 8 minutes were released.

lol, personally I liked his voice. He reminded me of that weird doctor from "The Venture Bros" (Kissinger?) as well as Baron Underbeit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 22, 2012)

I guess you could say Dark Knight Rises was really


*Spoiler*: __ 



Robin Begins


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah generally I understood what he was saying. There were a couple of lines where I couldn't quite catch what he said, but it was good. I'm pretty sure they did alter the voice in some way though. I was watching Inception the night before and Tom Hardy's voice didn't really sound the same in TDKR.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Joker was a lot smarter than Bane. But Bane was still great at deception, and brute force.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Joker was a lot smarter than Bane. But Bane was still great at deception, and brute force.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane wasnt the brains of the operation, Talia was. Bane was just the muscle to get it done.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 22, 2012)

At times in my theater, Bane's voice was inaudible due to the music or other action going on. Others were having the same problem hearing him.

The other films and villains had themes. Ra's al Ghul had fear, and the theme was overcoming fear. Joker was about corruption and chaos, and whether people could overcome the temptation to violate their own principles and society's rules. I'm not really sure what Bane's was. Like Mega said, they should have stuck with him being the essence of evil rather than tacking on this political message.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 22, 2012)

And Bane's theme was like all them mixed together. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 He had to overcome his fear to rise from his defeat to save his city from the corruption that is Bane.


 We already had The Joker who was the whole "essence of evil" and was just doing his shit for the fun of it. It's good that Bane had somewhat of an agenda. 

What political message? Nolan has stated in an interview there was meant to be no particular political message in the film. He made good points on why Bane did what he did.


> “What's the worst thing our villain Bane can do? What are we most afraid of?” He's going to come in and turn our world upside down. That has happened to other societies throughout history, many times, so why not here? Why not Gotham? We want something that moves people and gets under the skin.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

To be honest, the Joker got under my skin more than Bane did.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2012)

To me Bane was more of a badass though, Joker was just crazy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Loved the "And you think this give you power over me?" and how he would just casually just snap necks.

But Batman was really badass too, I loved when he first appears on the pod and all the lights go out at once. Love how that old cop is like "OH SHIT BATS IS COMIN!"


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Joker's schemes worked like magic. Literally I mean. How the heck was he supposed to know Bats was going to block that RPG or that he'd be able to make the phone call after getting caught?


Bane's plan seemed more realistic. His voice worked, because I can imagine a man like him to be strange in that way.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Joker's schemes worked like magic. Literally I mean. How the heck was he supposed to know Bats was going to block that RPG



Well, he doesn't really _need_ it to be blocked. If he doesn't block it, he still captures Rachel and has a way out of the GCPD. But now he's managed to kill Harvey Dent as well. You can make his plans work without the specific elements because, at the heart of them, he's really just lighting off bombs to scare the populace. He just keeps shifting elements in and out so that they fit with the general outline.



> or that he'd be able to make the phone call after getting caught?



Well, traditionally you _do_ get a phone call. That's why he kept asking for it. When they weren't letting him get one, he saw the guy in the room and fucked with him long enough to get him into a fight. That's not really magic, it's him seeing his plan not working and improvising.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2012)

Shame his plan with the two boats failed, he had one with criminals and the other with regular citizens. Logically that would have been enough for one to blow the other, murderers won't care and the other citizens fully expect that and would not hesitate to save themselves.

His plans to create chaos were interesting otherwise e.g using hostages as dummy henchmen to trick the police into shooting them, tricking everyone into using the boats by giving a fake warning of blowing the other routes of escape, using psychological warfare to make that cop attack him, tricking Batman into saving Harvey by switching the locations because he knew he'd go for Rachel.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, he doesn't really _need_ it to be blocked. If he doesn't block it, he still captures Rachel and has a way out of the GCPD. But now he's managed to kill Harvey Dent as well. You can make his plans work without the specific elements because, at the heart of them, he's really just lighting off bombs to scare the populace. He just keeps shifting elements in and out so that they fit with the general outline.



So you're saying that he planned to get caught, just not at any particular time. 



> Well, traditionally you _do_ get a phone call. That's why he kept asking for it. When they weren't letting him get one, he saw the guy in the room and fucked with him long enough to get him into a fight. That's not really magic, it's him seeing his plan not working and improvising.



Actually I read somewhere that the police don't have to give you a call, so in that regards it was realistic. It makes a little more sense the way you explain it, but the Joker still seemed super lucky. At least with Bane


*Spoiler*: __ 



He had Batman style connections and the construction sites to implement his plan. Joker came out of nowhere.




The Jokers plan could have been stopped any moment.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 22, 2012)

I was looking forward to seeing Selina Kyle in every scene throughout the entire movie. She stole the show for me


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> I was looking forward to seeing Selina Kyle in every scene throughout the entire movie. She stole the show for me



I too was a big fan. She didn't slip between black and white like most depictions, she was grey all the way through. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked that remorse component. Every time she screwed Bruce over it almost looked like she died a bit inside. She was like a female version of Bruce. Where she had theft and amorality, Bruce had a death wish and anger. They both adopted those faults as a mask and in the end Batman's "death" liberated them.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2012)

No Joker's plan could not have been stopped any moment. He wanted to break Harvey, undo what he stood for and make Gotham's role model into a villain to take away their hope. He'd have found another way. How would they stop him when he did have men of his own, could not break under torture even under batman, has nothing they can research leaving him enigmatic and shown to be good at improvising. He knew what he was doing, occassionally a variable like Gordon faking his death happened but nothing to change his overall plan, he improvised. He's also unpredictable and uncontrollable. No one was going to tell on Joker either, they were too scared of him "they figured it out, you got rules but the Joker does'nt".

"You did'nt think I'd risk losing Gotham's soul in a fist fight with you?"

Joker always has an ace. He has back up plans, his gambits usually do work without problem but he won't risk not being ready for failure(he was going to blow up the boats himself if they did'nt do it). He's insane but not stupid.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No Joker's plan could not have been stopped any moment. He wanted to break Harvey, undo what he stood for and make Gotham's role model into a villain to take away their hope. He'd have found another way. How would they stop him when he did have men of his own, could not break under torture even under batman, has nothing they can research leaving him enigmatic and shown to be good at improvising. He knew what he was doing, occassionally a variable like Gordon faking his death happened but nothing to change his overall plan, he improvised. He's also unpredictable and uncontrollable.
> 
> "You did'nt think I'd risk losing Gotham's soul in a fist fight with you?"
> 
> Joker always has an ace. He has back up plans, his gambits usually do work without problem but he won't risk not being ready for failure. He's insane but not stupid.



But like Guy said, he didn't really plan on using Harvey until after he tried to kill him. Before then, he was just another target.

Joker was always on the edge. And sometimes I felt he was working with too many variables. The character was great, but there were some times where I thought that his plans should have collapsed. Good example: Someone calling in the bus license tag when he pulled out of the bank. That would have happened in real life at least.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes he improvised. His original goal was torturing Batman and using him to break the city apart with killings forcing the city to panic. He saw Dent as the new White Knight and took the opportunity. His end game was always to bring out the worst in Gotham or cripple their morale into doing bad things due to their human nature.

It's a bit like Ras, he wanted to use Scarecrow's drug to make Gotham go insane with fear and tear it down so they could rebuild it. Joker does'nt care for the latter and he would rather make people do bad things  without some fear drug. 

Alfred: "Some people just like to watch the World burn"

Joker was unpredictable, uncontrollable, enigmatic, disturbing tid bits about his past, intelligent, could improvise, sadistic, unnerving, good at getting under people's skin and may even enjoy pain that he gets from Batman punching him. He was a true monster and I loved that.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes he improvised. His original goal was torturing Batman and using him to break the city apart with killings forcing the city to panic. He saw Dent as the new White Knight and took the opportunity. His end game was always to bring out the worst in Gotham or cripple their morale into doing bad things due to their human nature.



I don't deny that, I'm just talking about the details of his plans and how they relied a little too much on good fortune on his part.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Joker > Bane


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> Joker > Bane



I don't deny that either. I just think Bane's successes were more believable.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that no one or shot him out of anger or fear in the street shows that nothing in that movie was believable.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> So you're saying that he planned to get caught, just not at any particular time.



I'm not if it was a plan to "get" caught insomuch as a plan if he _did_ get caught. I don't have the movie in front of me, but didn't the crazy guy come in around the same time as the Joker? They may well have said "Okay, Joker's been arrested. He told us to release this dude near the precinct he was getting taken to." 



> Actually I read somewhere that the police don't have to give you a call, so in that regards it was realistic. It makes a little more sense the way you explain it, but the Joker still seemed super lucky.



Generally speaking, the "one phone call" is sort of combined with the idea of the "right to attorney": You use your phone call to call an attorney or someone who can get you one. So technically there is no actual right, but it's become a courtesy because it sort of shares a place with an actual right.

So the detective doesn't need to give him a call (And even if it _was_ an iron-clad right, I honestly doubt he would have let him anyways), but the Joker relying on calling doesn't seem that big. The bigger coincidence is the guys realizing something is wrong with the guy just as the phone calls, but that's just creative license to me.



> The Jokers plan could have been stopped any moment.



Maybe? While there were certainly ballsy parts of the plan (I think that the police station escape was absolutely a back-up thing), I think that because we only see the finished product it comes off as super-lucky. To me, looking behind what happened you can see an outline of a plan that needs a lot less luck. It's still there, but the Joker is a guy who is willing to take a few chances. It's part of who he is.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 22, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> -snip-


I thought it was his plan to get caught so he could Lau out of the lock-up and get the mobs money.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I thought it was his plan to get caught so he could Lau out of the lock-up and get the mobs money.



That could have been done easily with the human bomb anyways, since it basically the way for him anyways. It may well have been a double-whammy: I get caught, I get out using the bomb. I don't get caught, I get _in_ with using the bomb.

Also, excuse me if I don't get these right: I haven't rewatched _The Dark Knight_ in a while.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 22, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> That could have been done easily with the human bomb anyways, since it basically the way for him anyways. It may well have been a double-whammy: I get caught, I get out using the bomb. I don't get caught, I get _in_ with using the bomb.
> 
> Also, excuse me if I don't get these right: I haven't rewatched _The Dark Knight_ in a while.


I believe the guy with the ingested phone came in with the Joker, I'm guessing he was one of his accomplice's.

And how else would the Joker tell Batman/Gordon of his plan with Harvey/Rachel if he wasn't caught? Their bombs were on a timer, so he would need to be sure that he would be talking to them and the best way possible for that was to get caught.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2012)

[sp=The Dark Knight Rises and Avengers]Did anyone else notice this was the second summer blockbuster superhero movie where the main character genius billionaire playboy philanthropist superhero in an expensive suit with expensive gadgets saved "New York City" by going on a suicide mission to fly a nuclear bomb to safety, appearing to sacrifice themselves, but surviving? [/sp]


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I believe the guy with the ingested phone came in with the Joker, I'm guessing he was one of his accomplice's.



Again, he's a back-up in that situation. They get caught, he's in with them. He doesn't get caught, he delivers him to the police and blows him up.



> And how else would the Joker tell Batman/Gordon of his plan with Harvey/Rachel if he wasn't caught? Their bombs were on a timer, so he would need to be sure that he would be talking to them and the best way possible for that was to get caught.



He could call on the phone, as he does with the Hospital situation. Delivering that information is trivial, as it can be done in a dozen different ways. 

Plus, do we know when the timer was set? It doesn't necessarily need to be set right when he gets captured, or even before then.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Gooba said:


> [sp=The Dark Knight Rises and Avengers]Did anyone else notice this was the second summer blockbuster superhero movie where the main character genius billionaire playboy philanthropist superhero in an expensive suit with expensive gadgets saved "New York City" by going on a suicide mission to fly a nuclear bomb to safety, appearing to sacrifice themselves, but surviving? [/sp]



Indeed, but the DC counterpart did it with more "realism" and humility. 

He didn't need to fly into another dimension to get rid of the bomb. And he let people think he died, without ever having revealed who he was, because he wanted them to have a symbol to believe in, regardless of who was under the mask.

Tony's ego wouldn't allow him to do that.

The interesting comparison is that Iron Man is literally a suit that Tony Stark wears. Bruce Wayne is simply a persona that Batman uses.

*P.S:* Can you use your Admin powers and provide my username title with a touch of colour? Something to match my set? Gold would do. Or simply have it be a bolded black.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2012)

My thoughts on the movie:

-Anne Hathaway as Catwoman was great. Quite possibly the best adaptation of the character I've seen so far.

-The film could've used more Batman IMO.

-My feelings are mixed on John Blake. Sometimes he got annoying and seemed like a true Mary Sue, other times he was the heroic character that everyone considered him to be.

-Bane was fucking awesome. Not as good as Joker, but better then Ras by far. Only thing that kind of ruined him for me was the moment Talia popped up he was denoted to a mook and taken out in minutes.

-Action was really... good. I loved the first fight between Bane and Bane, mostly because of how unstoppable Bane seems.

-I liked the ending. Moreso because Bruce finally got the happy ending that he deserved.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> *P.S:* Can you use your Admin powers and provide my username title with a touch of colour? Something to match my set? Gold would do. Or simply have it be a bolded black.



First you must solve this riddle, what is a cat when it isn't a cat?


----------



## josh101 (Jul 22, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Again, he's a back-up in that situation. They get caught, he's in with them. He doesn't get caught, he delivers him to the police and blows him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the situations now have more variables of what could go wrong then the plan of getting caught.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> First you must solve this riddle, what is a cat when it isn't a cat?



But the last time I solved one of your riddles with a really clever and correct remark, I didn't win anything. But then again, you never said you would provide a prize.

In any case, I will provide the politically correct answer first, this time. A cat is not a cat, when it is considered a kitten, until approximately one years old, when it is considered a mature and grown cat.

Or if you were trying to have a play on words, something that is called a cat when it really isn't a cat, is a Polecat. Which is a member of the Weasel family.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 22, 2012)

This movie is great.

Its the middle act that falls kinda flat. Especially the amount of time that passes in Gotham and the people reaction and Bruce being in the Pit. 

And of course the Bane jobbing

Overal 8.5/10

Imo 
TDK 9.5/10
TKDR 8.5/10
BB 8/10


----------



## The Potential (Jul 22, 2012)

Question before I go to see this film. Does this Bane use a type of serum to make himself stronger?

Don't worry about spoiling anything for me, I have already been spoiled enough about the film reading thru this thread.

Kinda regret it for one spoiler but.....hey, can't take it back now..


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Question before I go to see this film. Does this Bane use a type of serum to make himself stronger?
> 
> Don't worry about spoiling anything for me, I have already been spoiled enough about the film reading thru this thread.
> 
> Kinda regret it for one spoiler but.....hey, can't take it back now..



No. He's not juicing in this film. He's a natural force of nature. Both physically and mentally strong.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> No. He's not juicing in this film. He's a natural force of nature. Both physically and mentally strong.



I saw it a little different, I think he was kind of juicing and that somehow the stuff used to numb his pain made him physically stronger as he could take much more punishment but keep going as he probrally didnt feel it due to his mask numbing the pain.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I saw it a little different, I think he was kind of juicing and that somehow the stuff used to numb his pain made him physically stronger as he could take much more punishment but keep going as he probably didn't feel it due to his mask numbing the pain.



Self induced sensory deprivation in terms of physical pain can be a factor, but remember he was also indoctrinated with the same training as Batman by Ra's Al Ghul, but this is on top of the physical beat downs he most likely endured on a regular basis within the prison.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder if they will make a spin off of robin as the new protector of gotham


----------



## The Potential (Jul 22, 2012)

So no serum for Bane....makes sense for the Nolanverse of Batman. I can live with it.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Potential said:


> So no serum for Bane....makes sense for the Nolanverse of Batman. I can live with it.



Well, in the comics Bane generally doesn't use Venom, so actually the movie was on-track there. Plus, there wasn't really a moment in the movie when Bane would need it. He knew Batman was Bruce and that he hadn't fought crime in 8 years and wouldn't be in his best condition so he would have figured his regular strength would be enough to defeat Bruce. After that, he never expected Bruce to escape the prison, and when he saw the Bat-symbol he probably wouldn't have time to get where he had the drug with the cops escaping and all that. So even if we assume that Venom does exist in the Nolanverse it's easy to see why it never showed up.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm not if it was a plan to "get" caught insomuch as a plan if he _did_ get caught. I don't have the movie in front of me, but didn't the crazy guy come in around the same time as the Joker? They may well have said "Okay, Joker's been arrested. He told us to release this dude near the precinct he was getting taken to."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. Gordon pretty much said that he planned to be caught, not "prepared in case he was caught." The whole lau thing implied that it was his entire intention. In other words, it didn't look like he was improvising, even though he might have been. This could have been cleared up either in a scene showing him react to being put in the same jail as Lau, or maybe having some contact with a dirty cop or something. 

Instead he was confident and condescending. Basically, a man that knows he's where he meant to be. 





Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that no one or shot him out of anger or fear in the street shows that nothing in that movie was believable.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He came to them as a liberator. They obviously believed him. Not only that, he had armed guards and a nuke when he exposed himself publicly. That's way more believable than a guy without solid planning taking it to the streets without getting shot.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mWyB447vNjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Snape kills Dumbledore


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Snape kills Dumbledore



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Snape kills Dumbledore



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, personally I liked his voice. He reminded me of that weird doctor from "The Venture Bros" (Kissinger?) as well as Baron Underbeit.



No, you mean the two headed doctor guy, the fat one though.  I totally heard it but I was like "where do I know that voice from?"



Gilgamesh said:


> I guess you could say Dark Knight Rises was really
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah man. The only way Snape would do that was if Dumbledore told him to in order to spare Malfoy's life and then help Harry in a series of quests in order to find magical items of unknown name and origin connected to Voldemort's existence on earth. Not only that, but also to protect the children of Hogwarts even as he pretends to be under Voldemort's command even though he secretly isn't.  But that's farfetched.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if they will make a spin off of robin as the new protector of gotham




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly I'm sort of hoping for more of a Batman Beyond sort of thing. Probably won't happen, but it'd be cool.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 22, 2012)

Sadly didn't live up to the other 2. Too much plot jammed in it all seemed convoluted. They rehash the city under siege story from the first movie and the whole plot twist with bane's backstory wasn't even needed and didn't amount to anything in the end. All in all it wasn't that bad but for a batman movie it was actually lacking in batman.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

The city was never under siege in the first movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm sort of hoping for more of a Batman Beyond sort of thing. Probably won't happen, but it'd be cool.



They tried that before.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

It be hard for anyone beside fans of the show/comic to take the film serious.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2012)

Was good, but TDK was much better.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 22, 2012)

There was a lot to love about the movie. Of course the running time of the thing was a whopping 165 minutes, which Nolan managed to make work for the most part. But for all that time, I don't think there was enough Batman on screen. It's not that big a deal at the end of the day. The movie belonged to Bruce Wayne and Batman though, especially the former. Christian Bale was terrific throughout. Bane was a convincing terror and force, Tom Hardy's height that the internet was having heart palpitations over not being a factor at all. Of course, comparing him to Heath Ledger's legendary performance as the Joker just isn't fair. Anne Hathaway brought a lot of grit and depth to the Catwoman role. Really a job well done. There's a lot more I could say, but I'll just say I loved the movie.

To me, Batman had the funniest line (after Catwoman pulls a disappearing act), as well as the most badass (flipping Bane's line on him).


*Spoiler*: _Twists_ 




I think the world was correct on calling Marion Cotillard being Talia Al'Ghul, but I'll take some credit for having called it anyway. The twist was great to see still.

I thought Blake might be Robin going into the movie. Nolan made it work.

Bruce surviving wasn't surprising, but the fact that he retired and ran away with Selina took me by surprise, made sweeter by the fact that Selina had on Martha Wayne's pearls that she loved so much. I didn't catch that little detail until the fourth viewing, admittedly.





Danger Doom said:


> It be hard for anyone beside fans of the show/comic to take the film serious.



This post. Is this real life?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Batman Beyond is doable, it'd have to altered, but it's definitely doable.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you guys think they could had put Joker in the third one? Or the fact Heath captured the character perfectly and his death would cause a "Man, wasn't as good as the other Joker" reaction


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

It was already stated that wouldn't be done out of respect.

And Fitz, 4 times already?  Have you been watching it everyday this entire weekend?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

I honestly thought TDKR was easier to follow than TDK. People talk about twists. In TDK there weren't any plot twists, there were plot straightenings. TDKR just relies of more intricacy.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why was Bruce crippled in this one again? I forget if he was injured on-screen in the second one or not.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why was Bruce crippled in this one again? I forget if he was injured on-screen in the second one or not.




*Spoiler*: __ 



General wear and tear and that big fall in TDK.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fall from TDK? 

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought he was running pretty much normally after that fall in the closing scene.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They did say he proceeded to have quite the chase. Maybe he was injured during his off-screen escapade? I don't know.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




anyone think they are going to make a Robin/Nightwing spin-off movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2012)

I doubt it.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

If they do it probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally think a Nightwing movie could work. But I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2012)

Just saw it. Brilliant. Not as good as TDK but still damn good.
9/10


----------



## The Big G (Jul 23, 2012)

I enjoyed it a lot, it had its flaws...but it was still very enjoyable. I do think The Dark Knight was better.



AND....I enjoyed The Avengers more than both


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 23, 2012)

Just saw it and I really enjoyed it. Personally I would place it as the best of the trilogy just because I think its a great achievement when the scriptwriters/directors actually pull off a great ending to a long series when so many others crash and burn.

The OST for this film was great too. I don't know why but I also really liked Bane's voice, tt has this kind of strange feel to it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

I swear I must be the only one who had more fun watching this than TDK


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

Where is the guy who was buttraped by Nolan when he was still a child?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 23, 2012)

Was anyone else a little annoyed by:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The last scene with Blake? Robin Blake, are you serious? They don't mention Catwoman once but then they make this guy's name Robin? Even as a huge huge fan of the Robins, I wish they had just left him as John Blake. If they were going this direction I don't see why they couldn't name him John Grayson.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Catwoman/selina was with Bruce at the end son..


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2012)

^

I think Whip wanted them to just outright call Selina Kyle, Catwoman.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh right.

That's like, a non issue really.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 23, 2012)

Not at all, the exact opposite really.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Selina Kyle was Catwoman, clearly. It's not even necessary for them to use the name because everything else just screams catwoman. My issue, is that they did the "Robin" character so equally well, that the "CUZ HE'S ROBIN, GET IT!?" was just really forced to me. Him being an orphan with a keen detective mind, an extreme willingness to help the bat, and a clear distaste for guns was enough. Then you have his scene on the bridge where he's realizing the limits of authority and structure. I just think it was unnecessary. 




I guess it's for people unfamiliar.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 23, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The other films and villains had themes. *Ra's al Ghul had fear, and the theme was overcoming fear. Joker was about corruption and chaos, and whether people could overcome the temptation to violate their own principles and society's rules. I'm not really sure what Bane's was.*



From Nolan:

Batman Begins - Fear
The Dark Knight - Chaos
The Dark Knight Rises - Pain


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2012)

^^

Oh, okay.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought Bain would be Sacrifice?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2012)

^

Nah, I'm pretty sure it was pain. Most of the movie dealt with Bruce overcoming physical and mental pain so that he could truly 'rise' and becoming a stronger person. Bane also had went through tremendous amounts of pain for his goals which made him stronger just like Bruce.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 23, 2012)

What about hope and despair?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really could have done without the Talia character. In fact I could have done without Miranda/Talia as a whole.

Just rewrite some scenes, get rid of a pointless sex scene, and boom, tighter script right there.

Until the twist, I actually liked seeing how Bane acted as Batman's shadow. While the Joker acted as his nemesis and opposite, Bane seemed to up to that point, be the Batman of the criminal world.

Both were trained by Ra's. Both had to overcome tough histories. Both got moments where they were asked "What are you?" Both used the shadows. Both were skilled physical combatants in the tradition of the League of Shadows. Hell, until Talia's role was made evident, Bane's place as Ra's' son/former student also set him up nicely as Bruce's shadow.

Then the twist occurs. Bane dies in a manner most anticlimactic, and Talia doesn't really have much of a chance to impress me.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

i liked this movie more then avengers and i liked averngers a lot. just seems like a good ending to a very good trilogy.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> General wear and tear and that big fall in TDK.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much. He took a lot of falls in TDK. 

-Jumping down on Crane's van. I think it was 3-4 stories. Maybe 2 more.
-Falling to save Rachel. A much bigger fall than the one at the end. 
-Falling at the end. 

Those were bound to catch to him.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 23, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> From Nolan:
> 
> Batman Begins - Fear
> The Dark Knight - Chaos
> The Dark Knight Rises - Pain



Weird, I thought if anything it was despair and a general loss of hope theme. 

Then halfway through the film he started talking like an OWS spokesman 

Like suddenly there is hope as long as we bring down the rich and try them in a kangaroo court.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 23, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Well, in the comics Bane generally doesn't use Venom, so actually the movie was on-track there. Plus, there wasn't really a moment in the movie when Bane would need it. He knew Batman was Bruce and that he hadn't fought crime in 8 years and wouldn't be in his best condition so he would have figured his regular strength would be enough to defeat Bruce. After that, he never expected Bruce to escape the prison, and when he saw the Bat-symbol he probably wouldn't have time to get where he had the drug with the cops escaping and all that. So even if we assume that Venom does exist in the Nolanverse it's easy to see why it never showed up.



Well that goes to show how much I know about Bane..... I'm sitting here thinking and telling friends that don't really know anything about Batman villains that bane juices majority of the time, so the only reason they took it out was because NolanVerse is more realistic.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that Talia did take away from Bane.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Is DKR as subtle as his other masterpieces?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is DKR as subtle as his other masterpieces?



I would like to assume you being Nolan # 1 fan would already know the answer to that question .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

I like it that he talks down to all the idiots who can't appreciate the depth of his narrative.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is DKR as subtle as his other masterpieces?



it's the subtlest of subtle


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

That's subtle


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is DKR as subtle as his other masterpieces?



I don't believe that it is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2012)

It was only a matter of time , I guess the die hard Nolanites was waiting for the hype of this thread to die down so they can make their presence known.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwGGZTZ-3pM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 23, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Talia did take away from Bane.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't seem that way for me.

There's a late second villain confrontation in Nolan's batman films.
(BB - Ra's, TDK - Two Face, TDKR - Talia)

She was the only one other than bruce to make it out of the pit and that added to her character.





Also felt sorry for bane.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Talia said that she loved him but gave dat ass to bruce so easily... :/






Shinigami Perv said:


> Weird, I thought if anything it was despair and a general loss of hope theme.
> 
> Then halfway through the film he started talking like an OWS spokesman
> 
> Like suddenly there is hope as long as we bring down the rich and try them in a kangaroo court.



I don't know his reasons but those are the themes for the trilogy:

Link removed


----------



## josh101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But in both the first scenario's, the secondary villain was being used by the main one, not vice versa. Ra's was using Scarcrow to fulfil his plans and do the manual labour and Joker played Harvey to make him his "ace in the whole". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This one was just all Bane throughout the movie, hyped to be some reincarnation of evil, then suddenly Talia is behind it all, and Bane is pushed aside? pfft.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

I think TDKR is the most subtle. That's probably why people see an immediate difference between it and TDK.


----------



## Darmody (Jul 23, 2012)

josh101 said:


> But in both the first scenario's, the secondary villain was being used by the main one, not vice versa. Ra's was using Scarcrow to fulfil his plans and do the manual labour and Joker played Harvey to make him his "ace in the whole".
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well, that's called a twist.

if you're fed the same grub every time, you'd moan about predictability.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2012)

Twists aren't always good. Ask Shyamalan.


----------



## Darmody (Jul 23, 2012)

Complain about its execution then. Not of the device itself.

I guess this is what happens when you have an entire section filled with folks trying to stand out as film connoisseurs.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2012)

I wasn't the one complaining. :byakuya


----------



## Darmody (Jul 23, 2012)

I know. The sentiment wasn't specifically aimed at you. Sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## Federer (Jul 23, 2012)

So it made 160 mln, not bad for a 2D movie.

It grossed more than TDK.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Federer said:


> So it made 160 mln, not bad for a 2D movie.
> 
> It grossed more than TDK.



Third highest opening weekend, I believ which is pretty good.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Third highest opening weekend, I believ which is pretty good.



For the circumstances and no 3D, probably the best you could hope for.


----------



## Federer (Jul 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Third highest opening weekend, I believ which is pretty good.



True that.

Only the Avengers and HP had a bigger opening.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Darmody said:


> Complain about its execution then. Not of the device itself.
> 
> I guess this is what happens when you have an entire section filled with folks trying to stand out as film connoisseurs.


Who's complaining about the film having a twist, and not the actual execution of this films twist? I, like many others, are annoyed it came so late, was so rushed, and seemingly lowered the credibility of a major character. 

See, in Batman Begins, the twist about Ras identity was well done, because they didn't spend 2 hours building the Chinese dude to pawn him off.


----------



## Federer (Jul 23, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be watching this movie this weekend.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2012)

Since people love Batman so much and a Justice League movie is taking forever, DC should just make a Batman Incorporated movie. Every member of the team is fucking Batman so it's already better then the Avengers.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

I think they need to make a good Superman and Batman movie. Problem is, someone needs guts to take on Batman again.


Honestly, JL needs to be FAR from their mind.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

When I walked out of the theater, I felt it was enjoyable but flawed. However the more I think about this film, the more plot holes and inconsistencies there are. Right now, I can't even say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

i did not mind the twist in the movie i liked it one thing that surprised me was that it was not in 3d. could not find one was it not made in 3d?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 23, 2012)

So do you guys think there will be an extended cut of TDKR on blu ray?

I know Nolan hardly ever has extra scenes in his previous movies (TDK / Inception / The Prestige etc.), and I'm fine with that for those movies

But I seriously think this movie would benefit for an additional 10+ minutes. It already clocks near 3 hours, so just give us a version without so much chopping and editing and perhaps it flows more naturally

IMO the second act; after Bane breaks his back and takes over Gotham it gets kinda messy with the time that passes (3+ months!!!) and the editing between The Pit and Gotham. I think an extra 10 minuted could make it flow better. 

Third act of the movie (after Bruce returns) I personally don't see any scenes that would need extra background. Except for the whole Talia out of the blue thing. But again a lil hint or some seeds in the second act of the movie could make it feel less weird.

But then again this is most likely all wishful thinking. Nolan hardly gives us extended cuts


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i did not mind the twist in the movie i liked it one thing that surprised me was that it was not in 3d. could not find one was it not made in 3d?



Cause Nolan understands that 3D sucks.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

3D does suck as it is, that might change sometime in the distant future but we don't need it right now.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Cause Nolan understands that 3D sucks.



true this was actually the first year i ever saw a 3d movie it was john carter which was okay movie and then saw ASM and avengers. not as great as i expected but i expected DKR to be in 3d like avengers was it would have made a hell of a lot more money. i just thought the economics would force them to make the movie 3d


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2012)

Saw it last night, loved it on every level.  Bane was great, they got Selina Kyle just right for me and dug 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Robin.

At first I groaned when the name was uttered, but it made sense to not use any of the 3 names (aside from the fact that that would have ruined the twist), but he's an amalgam of Dick, Jason and Tim.  His personality is a mix of tim and dick, his anger and way he fights and upbringing reminds me of jason, his origin is basically an adaptation of tim's origin , and dick used to be a cop) also that's part of the point of robin, to continue the legacy





Also am I reading too much into it if I noticed that the black cop who made the mattress joke's name tag said ALLEN

As in Crispus Allen


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad you all enjoyed it, to those that didn't like it, maybe stick to Transformers since it's probably your intellectual equal.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm glad you all enjoyed it, to those that didn't like it, maybe stick to Transformers since it's probably your intellectual equal.



​


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with Transformers, bayformers, but not transformers


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

TDKR is a lot like The Prestige in that its heavily thematic a has a bit of plot twists.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2012)

Remember when they said there was gonna be a The Dark Knight game?
And then there wasn't?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> TDKR is a lot like The Prestige in that its heavily thematic a has a bit of plot twists.



Not quite. Sure they were both thematic, but that's Nolan in general. The Prestige was definitely better written than TDR and it's twists never sacrificed a main character just for thrills.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Not quite. Sure they were both thematic, but that's Nolan in general. The Prestige was definitely better written than TDR and it's twists never sacrificed a main character just for thrills.



sacrificed? huh?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 24, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Not quite. Sure they were both thematic, but that's Nolan in general. The Prestige was definitely better written than TDR and it's twists never sacrificed a main character just for thrills.



That's just the genre. But I'm talking mostly of a theme being the main focus throughout. You know, like how _The Prestige_ is introduced by the explanation of the pledge, turn, and prestige then that goes on to be expressed in greater terms. Well TDKR was like that by setting up the theme in the premise early in the film [through dialogue] and then illustrating it.

It's even in the title.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 24, 2012)

I was disappointed that Bane didn't have any epic feats like this:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2012)

He punched out a column lol


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> He punched out a column lol



Wasn't expecting that. :byakuya


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2012)

I still swear that was Goldberg who threw that elephant in The Protector.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> He punched out a column lol


The column was mostly hard foam due to the recession in Gotham.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bat and Cat Discussion_ 



How did the relationship gel with other people? I dug it.

Why do you think Batman was able to forgive her so easily? She betrayed him, locked Batman up with Bane, which led to Bane "breaking the Bat," clearing the path for Occupation Gotham. Bruce, as himself and Batman, insisted that there was more to Selina than meets the eye. It took me a couple viewings (I total 5 at the moment) to sort of grasp that Bruce saw something in her that nobody in Gotham, and to few watching in the audience, could pick up.

When do you think Selina fell for Bruce? There was obvious guilt when she betrayed him and left him to die. That he was able to demonstrate remarkable forgiveness, faith and trust in her even after all that when likely nobody else in her life had, probably made the difference. The look of pure relief on her face when she saw Bruce return during Bane's reign of terror was palpable. Then there was her odd-yet-funny jealousy when Batman took her to the Batpod ("Gonna save your stuck up girlfriend?). Then she finally dropped her guard and pleaded with him to run away with her.

Again it took me multiple viewings to process all of this stuff. Did anybody more or less get it on one go?





Ice Cream said:


> Also felt sorry for bane.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, yes. But that was done to earn his trust. Plus, Bane was a crazy fuck planning to kill himself along with Gotham (unless he had some escape route planned that was never discussed).


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw the Bane/Talia relationship (the very little that we got) to be more of a father/daughter one more than a romantic one.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Bane/Talia relationship (the very little that we got) to be more of a father/daughter one more than a romantic one.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw that more as Big Bro looking out for and protecting his little sister. I'm surprised more people don't see it as platonic. There was nothing overtly romantic about Bane and Talia.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 24, 2012)

Best moment of The Dark Knight Rises: 

When Deputy Commissioner Peter Foley told his wife to go to the kitchen.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw this yesterday.

Basically, I feel the same as most other people. A good film, a great film even, hampered by a few obvious flaws- a bit predictable, ending- especially Bane's ending- a little bit lame (if sad and emotional), etc. etc. Also felt that it was a bit melodramatic at times, and the usual dialogue problems.

With Bane, the sad part is that what happened is pretty much a major part of his character, a recucurring character flaw that is bigger problem than how smart or dumb he is- Bane lacks direction, and that is what Batman has over him, and thats why in the comics he is often reduced to working for or with somebody else. Even his initial appearance was him fighting Batman pretty much just to prove he could beat him, and now he doesn't know what to do with himself. The film actually does give him purpose- and then undermines it at the last minute. Shame. 

They should have just done with him what they did with the Joker, and not worried about giving him a definitive backstory (or at least, not _showing_ it). He was more effective when, like the clown, he seemed like a force of nature. 

Also, someone mentioned a while back that Nolan was thinking / wanting to do a Bond movie. I bring that up because, well, if anyone has seen _The World Is Not Enough...._the plot and a couple of scenes have more than a passng resemblance to _The World Is Not Enough._ Nothing major, and its a very different film- but I kind of noticed them in hindsight.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes. But that was done to earn his trust. Plus, Bane was a crazy fuck planning to kill himself along with Gotham (unless he had some escape route planned that was never discussed).




*Spoiler*: __ 



Er...no. Talia was that crazy too. Bane wanted the same thing she did. In fact, the whole idea was probably hers, or at least both of them brainstorming.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you mean Scarecrow, I was wondering wy nobody bet the crap out of him. Even if it was after they dealt with Bane. Is he on the loose again or something?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 24, 2012)

Two-face would have been the ideal Judge in that scene. But we all know why that wasn't meant to be.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nah; Scarerow was a better choice. Two-Face isn't that sadistic. 

These type of things happen all the time in Batman comics; Dent always slips back into his role as DA, not judge.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 24, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bat and Cat Discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Remember when Lucius called her Bruce's girlfriend. It was funny how neither of them denied it. 

I think the reason he accepted her so easily was because he'd been a hermit for eight years. He probably wanted to reach out to someone. We're talking about a guy who's used to hardened criminals wanting to kill him, but she was playful and non threateningly crafty. . .and a woman. For him it probably started as a "fun" way to get back in the game, excuse the expression. Batman style flirting. You steal my mama's pearls, I get them back with my awesome detecting skills. Then there was the fact that she was "initiated" somewhat. Remember, Bruce knew the difference between those that do crime to survive, and those that do it for the sake of it. 

For her he genuinely started off as a mark, but if I can think back I would say it was when Bane said his name under the armory that was the moment. At that point she was guilty and tried to maintain her outlook, even when it was failing. Just look at when Blake interrogated her. She seemed more upset at what she facilitated than going to jail. I'd say she was guilty because she screwed Bruce over without knowing it was him. I honestly don't think she would have done that had she.  

The tipping point seems to be when she realized that the guy that saved the city twice  was this same broken man she originally took advantage of. It proved wrong her idea of him.  Of course she wouldn't feel guilty unless he stirred at least some starter affection. 

I liked the relationship. To me it felt more like the beginnings of something as opposed to a fully developed thing. I can honestly see it evolve into something like in the comics. Maybe a little less hostile. Plus it was nice to see Bruce get a girl. I mean geez. Poor dude.

I've only seen it once, so I'm sure I missed something. All I know was that she was willing to risk a nuke for him by the end of it.


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 24, 2012)

My thoughts:

It was a well-made film, and I was entertained. But I think it's probably the worst out of the three. I liked it, but I was disappointed, not really because of the hype, but because the other two films were so good. Intriguing storylines, lots of entertaining themes, strong performances, but the balance of characters, pace, and plot focus were really bad at times and ruined what I thought could have been a real masterpiece.
These are my problems with it:

**SPOILERS**

*Spoiler*: __ 




First off, we see Bruce Wayne donning the cowl for maybe 20-30 minutes in the whole movie (my calculations may be off, but in the end that's sure what it felt like). This felt less like a batman film and more like some odd social-apocalyptic time-bomb-thriller film with the focus on Bane for much of it. I understand the need to show him broken and unable, but I don?t understand the appeal of watching him languishing in a harness and doing pushups in a prison pit for half the film.

The fight scenes, despite my over-critical eye as a boxing fan and participant, were overall badly done. Wide looping punches and sluggish choreography by all, especially Bane and Bruce. Is that what a fight between gifted martial arts masters is supposed to look like, old or not?

The movie starts off well, giving lots of provocative background about Bruce's identity and place in Gotham as of late; his changing relationship with Alfred; the cool introduction to Catwoman; the scenes give a lot of emotional pull and excite you for what's going to happen as events unfold. The middle drags on forever though, making you wait in suspense for something without you even being sure of what that something is, and then the dramatic ending cuts seem too eager to satisfy you with neat and clever wrap-ups that feel anticlimactic.

You have to assume way too many things about the plot throughout. Why is Catwoman so desperate for a clean slate? Can't she just move to another continent or something? Why does Batman keep saying "there's more to you than that?" We barely know her; who is she and where did she come from? Hathaway does a great job in the role when given the opportunity, but it's not fleshed out enough for her. Why would Gordon getting on TV make that much of an impact? Why does Gordon Levitt chasing manholes to rescue these cops in the sewers require so much screen time (with so little explanation)? Where is this so-called orphan anger he masks? Why would the public believe Bane was reading a real letter by Jim Gordon to them?

The ?Bat? (wing) was ugly. I get it; you?re going for modern and realistic and stylistically feasible. At least make it look like something other than a deformed flying rectangle with windows taped onto it.

Nolan also made a mistake making Bane seem like a secondary character by the end. They built him up to be a truly formidable villain, and then simply made him the babysitter of the true threat. The twist with Talia was pretty cool, but after that moment, Bane was nothing but a softie made no longer relevant to the plot he just spent 2 hours building.

Talia?s death was a bit awkward and poorly acted.

Why does the end battle scene have to be some sort of extended tank battle with Batman dodging heat-seeking missiles? He?s no stranger to heavy-duty artillery combat, but he?s not Ironman, nor does his training and essence encourage him to fight that way.

Hinting that Blake is a sort of ?Robin? just doesn?t sit well with me. His name isn?t Dick, or Tim, or Jason, and so this is some random stranger with little depth of personality beyond blind heroism being arbitrarily attached to a super important role within the Batman mythos. I know some won?t care because they aren?t familiar with the background and it makes no difference who Robin is to them, and of course there is no actual Robin showed, but for me, that was a cheap crowd-pleasing tactic that disrespected the source material. It seemed at this point to me that Nolan was using Batman to make a movie he wanted to make, as opposed to bringing him and his universe to life through an artistic interpretation; it almost felt like ?Inception in Gotham.?

Overall, I?d call it a good solid film that could have been much better. I?d recommend it, but I personally couldn?t imagine myself sitting through that huge sluggish middle portion of the film that brought me to a mediocre and somewhat predictable ending sequence.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2012)

^

You probably got an hour and a half of Batman, actually. Every time he donned the cape it was actually pretty lengthy if you think about it.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2012)

I didnt mind it because if you think about the plot to the movie, this was an attack on Bruce Wayne more than Batman so naturally we saw more of Bruce than we did Batman.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2012)

And when we did see Batman, it was pretty fucking epic. 

Well besides the first time he fought Bane. That was fail on Bruce's part.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> And when we did see Batman, it was pretty fucking epic.
> 
> Well besides the first time he fought Bane. That was fail on Bruce's part.



I saw it more as he was just out of shape and underestimated Bane's physical presence.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2012)

True.

Didn't help that he got led into a trap, either.


----------



## Federer (Jul 24, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> And when we did see Batman, it was pretty fucking epic.
> 
> Well besides the first time he fought Bane. That was fail on Bruce's part.



Batman needs prep.

He also failed against Crane when they first met in the Narrows.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I saw it more as he was just out of shape and underestimated Bane's physical presence.



I saw this the same way too. In the comic, Bane broke Batman both physically and mentally but in the film he just broke him physically and financially.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 24, 2012)

To me alot of things didn't make sense. Granted I've only seen it once but don't feel like seeing it again in theater so I appreciate if someone can clear things up.


*Spoiler*: _Plot point 1_ 



What was the point of the attack on stock exchange? I gathered that they wanted to make it look like Bruce made some poor stock purchase which landed him bankruptcy but shouldn't anything that happened that day be considered void?

I mean, is our stock market so vulnerable to manipulation that a group of terrorists attacking in broad daylight with hundreds of police chasing after them won't make anyone go, "Yeah, Bruce Wayne bankrupt himself on the day of a terrorist attack, sounds fishy." Hell, Batman even recovered their iPad. That alone should prove the purchase was fake.





*Spoiler*: _Plot point 2_ 



How was Miranda so sure that Bruce is going to hand over the control of the device to her? After all, it was a bold move to attack the stock exchange just to hope that Bruce will give her the fusion bomb. I mean just a couple days before, Bruce Wayne wouldn't even lay an eye on her at the charity dinner.

Sure, she's the only one that seemed interested to invest in the whole clean energy thingy but what makes her so sure that Bruce wouldn't, say, hand the control over to Lucius who's been his most trusted board member for years. Furthermore, Bruce is paranoid about the device getting into the wrong hand yet he didn't do a background check on Miranda just in case she's some shady character with a vengeance?





*Spoiler*: _Plot point 3_ 



How does the whole Gotham liberation thing works? I understand that it was all bullshit by Bane just to create chaos in Gotham to torture Bruce but the way he did it, how does it make sense? He makes a big speech about the low/middle class should takeover the elites and then release a bunch of prisoners right away. How does that ensure everyday law-abiding citizens will turn into savages in order to, in Bane's word, "survive". 

One can argue his speech was directed towards the prisoners but when he made that speech, he had his back on Blackgate prison and was clearly addressing someone in front of the prison, not inside it.

And this subplot never went anywhere. Right after Batman saved the day, Gotham was back to normal as if there was never any uprising. There no mention about how the citizens felt. Were they free at last or were they actually happy with all the loots under Bane's reign?





*Spoiler*: _Nitpick_ 



Is Batman's identity still very much a mystery at the end? It sure seemed that way but it's absurd.

How come no one put two and two together that Bruce Wayne died the same time Batman "sacrificed" himself? How come the technicians at the end who told Lucius about the auto-pilot didn't go, "Hmm, this Wayne Enterprise product looks alot like the thing Batman flies around with." Same thing with Bane using two tumblers stolen from Wayne Enterprise. No one went, "that looks like Batmobile!"


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2012)

Going to see the movie again later this evening. 

Anyone else besides me think Marion Coltilard was sexy as fuck as Miranda Tate?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2012)

Federer said:


> Batman needs prep.
> 
> He also failed against Crane when they first met in the Narrows.



To be fair he was hit with a powerful fear toxin.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2012)

HugeGuy said:


> To me alot of things didn't make sense. Granted I've only seen it once but don't feel like seeing it again in theater so I appreciate if someone can clear things up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Plot point 1_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It _did_ sound fishy, and Lucius pointed out they could prove it was fraud. But Bruce had made some bad business decisions in recent years and Wayne Enterprises was already in quite bad financial trouble. The iPad was probably encrypted or had a virus or something else that made the exact details of what it did sound questionable.

Yes, most people would buy that the thing was probably not a coincidence; but until it was _proven_, then that could not be assumed. And remember that Dagget was in on it and was pressuring the board to be rid of Bruce.






> *Spoiler*: _Plot point 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Miranda had been running the Wayne Foundation for years and Bruce probably _did_ do a background check and she just happened to have a convincing cover identity. Lucius is in his 80's or something- he is too old to leave the company to. Miranda was the perfect candidate- she was hard working, dedicated, and she _had_ been trusted for years. _And_ she was _already_ involved in the whole clean energy thing- she was working on it for months or years before Bruce decided to shut the whole project down.

And that was the whole point. Talia had worked her ass off to get into that position of trust, and the whole reason Bane was working for Dagget was so that Bruce would _know_ he was working with Dagget, and see that Dagget likely hired Bane to attack the stock exchange in order to get himself made head of the company- and thus, since he was in a bad position, he and Lucius would immediately turn to somebody they thought they knew they could trust- Miranda Tate. In fact even if they failed, the League of Shadows would have an inside man running Wayne Enterprises; Dagget was just Plan B.

She didn't know that Bruce would tell her where the device was- but she had been trying to manipulate him for years into doing just that, and set the whole thing up to that end since (since the device was the only thing that could save the company- Bruce had dug himself into that hole). It was a gambit, and it worked, but if Bruce hadn't done that, they were probably searching hard for it anyway and might have found it eventually.






> *Spoiler*: _Plot point 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It wasn't back to normal- it was just better than during the uprising. The speech was a veiled threat dressed up in populist rhetoric- he was facing the cameras because he wanted them to know what he was doing.






> *Spoiler*: _Nitpick_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruce had been living alone for an unknown amount of time after his butler left him; he was broke; and the city had just been taken over by a madmen proclaiming war on the rich. They probably just assumed he had been killed by the looters or something, and it was likely faked by his allies.


----------



## Federer (Jul 24, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> To be fair he was hit with a powerful fear toxin.



That's why he failed.

I never said he lost in a fist fight.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 24, 2012)

damuttz01 said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> It was a well-made film, and I was entertained. But I think it's probably the worst out of the three. I liked it, but I was disappointed, not really because of the hype, but because the other two films were so good. Intriguing storylines, lots of entertaining themes, strong performances, but the balance of characters, pace, and plot focus were really bad at times and ruined what I thought could have been a real masterpiece.
> These are my problems with it:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Concerning Catwoman, I said before that Bruce is a good judge of character. That's how he figured Harvey was a good man to support and that Blake was a good successor from one meeting a piece. This is because in BB he went across the world learning about people and their motives. He saw people that did bad things for the sake of it, and people that did bad things because they had no choice. That's why Joker bothered him so much. He didn't understand a person that would do bad things for sport. 

Heck, he failed with Talia only because she was a League member.

Selina had a record that was keeping her from being able to move on. Sure she could go to another city, but she could never live a normal life either (constantly hiding and stealing). In a way, it was probably an odd form of repentance. Sure she wasn't fleshed out in the back story department, but there was enough characterization to justify her actions.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2012)

HugeGuy said:


> To me alot of things didn't make sense. Granted I've only seen it once but don't feel like seeing it again in theater so I appreciate if someone can clear things up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Plot point 1_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lucius mentioned that, but the process to prove it was fraud would take a while.

I have to imagine a lot of people got fucked over and lost everything that day, maybe even other billionaires.  I mean Bruce Wayne losing all of his money was on page 3 of the newspaper.







> *Spoiler*: _Nitpick_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't matter who Batman is.  I'm sure more than a few people would have put the dots together, hell I can only image there'd be conspiracy theories online in universe going on forever.  But it's like Gordon says, people already know who saved Gotham.  It was Batman.  That's what mattered.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 24, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, I vaguely remember Lucius mentioning it. I guess I just can't believe that the stock market can be so susceptible to foul play, including bringing in a small army into the stock exchange in broad daylight, rigged the system in front of hundreds of stockbrockers and at the end of the day, have the law basically say to Bruce "guilty until proven innocent". 







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. That character's background in the beginning was jumbled with alot of other things going on. I must have missed that.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't back to normal- it was just better than during the uprising. The speech was a veiled threat dressed up in populist rhetoric- he was facing the cameras because he wanted them to know what he was doing.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Still, the whole subplot was never properly addressed nor executed. From the audience's perspective, we know it's a ploy to torture Bruce. But in the story itself, Bane must made it seem reasonable, attractive even, to the ordinary citizens so that they can, I dunno, turn to the dark side. I know there is a point to it (even if it's all a lie) because when Bruce was first placed in the Pit, Bane was telling him something about...his fight is worthless...Gotham is still corrupt despite appearing to be clean...people will turn to savages to survive or something to that effect. So Gotham's citizens must be bought over willingly to do all this heinous acts so that Bane has a valid point against Bruce, not threatening them with armed terrorist and a huge hydrogen bomb.

Plus, we never saw what ordinary citizen thought of the whole ordeal. We got criminals supporting Bane's speech and we got Selina's girl friend happy about living in rich people's house but she's a criminal also. The closest thing we have is the raid on the rich but it was almost like a montage and we are not shown what they really think. Was it really willingness or was it out of fear?







Castiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice catch on the newspaper thing but I think the front page is most likely reserved for Bane's attack and the return of Batman. I don't think anyone else would've been hit as hard. They only have Bruce's fingerprint after all and having the fingerprint was made out to be a big deal. 






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter who Batman is.  I'm sure more than a few people would have put the dots together, hell I can only image there'd be conspiracy theories online in universe going on forever.  But it's like Gordon says, people already know who saved Gotham.  It was Batman.  That's what mattered.


Well said, I can accept that.

----

One more question:

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the story with clean state? Where did it come from? Wayne Enterprise? Dagget is a board member but he dismissed them as myth. Then Bruce showed that it's real.

I thought it was quite a plot convenience. In Batman Begins, Ra said "The world is too small for Bruce Wayne to disappear. Two movies later, miracle software appears and Bruce is free to sit in a posh looking cafe without any worries.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alfred; also, end of movie_ 



This is also minor, and something that doesn't really bother me, but why didn't Alfred lose his shit when he saw Bruce (with Selina) at the end? He completely broke down when after Gordon read Bruce's eulogy. Then he gives Bruce some knowing, G'd up nod at the cafe. Either Alfred was selling Bruce's fake death like a champ, or he was informed sometime after the "death" and before the vacation. Candidates that told Alfred could include Bruce himself, or Lucius after finding out about the fixed autopilot.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 24, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alfred; also, end of movie_
> 
> 
> 
> This is also minor, and something that doesn't really bother me, but why didn't Alfred lose his shit when he saw Bruce (with Selina) at the end? He completely broke down when after Gordon read Bruce's eulogy. Then he gives Bruce some knowing, G'd up nod at the cafe. Either Alfred was selling Bruce's fake death like a champ, or he was informed sometime after the "death" and before the vacation. Candidates that told Alfred could include Bruce himself, or Lucius after finding out about the fixed autopilot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I assume it's Bruce himself. Otherwise it'll be Bruce who loses his shit seeing Alfred in the cafe.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 24, 2012)

So why didn't they mention the Joker for the last 8 years?


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Vino said:


> So why didn't they mention the Joker for the last 8 years?



I'm guessing that there was no point in mentioning the Joker, he was arrested and probably never managed to cause anything noteworthy while being in prison.  Also, Nolan said that they wouldn't be mentioning the Joker at all.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2012)

HugeGuy said:


> One more question:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman acquired the 'clean slate' to keep it out of the wrong hands. Then it became a bargaining chip for Catwoman's assistance. And when he came back, he offered it back to her on some really, _really_ good faith. So it was for Selina. Given the super fast, technological world that we live in today, is it really out of the realm of possibility some computer whiz out there could develop a 'clean slate' device in the 10 or so year gap between Batman Begins and The Dark Knight Rises? Not at all, so I bought it. 

Bruce faked his death, so assuming another identity given his resourcefulness wasn't a problem for him, but he promised his woman that the clean slate was real, and he delivered. They both ended up using it in the end.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that I think about it

imagine in the Dark Knight universe, 'Bruce Wayne was Batman' facebook and livejournal communities.  All sorts of crazy ideas, I'm sure that's something that'll be in the public mind forever, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when Blake goes into action


 even moreso.






FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alfred; also, end of movie_
> 
> 
> 
> This is also minor, and something that doesn't really bother me, but why didn't Alfred lose his shit when he saw Bruce (with Selina) at the end? He completely broke down when after Gordon read Bruce's eulogy. Then he gives Bruce some knowing, G'd up nod at the cafe. Either Alfred was selling Bruce's fake death like a champ, or he was informed sometime after the "death" and before the vacation. Candidates that told Alfred could include Bruce himself, or Lucius after finding out about the fixed autopilot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was just to let him know he was alright like in his fantasy.  Like alfred said, they would look at each other, not say a word and move on.  Notice alfred immediately got up and left the restaurant.  I have to imagine he broke down crying the moment he was on the sidewalk and bruce couldn't see him anymore


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 24, 2012)

HugeGuy said:


> To me alot of things didn't make sense. Granted I've only seen it once but don't feel like seeing it again in theater so I appreciate if someone can clear things up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Plot point 1_
> ...



In reality, no that would never happen for such an obvious fraud. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Most likely the exchange would just invalidate all transactions during the heist. Lucius would be right if the fraud were complicated, but this one was so obvious that the exchange would have little problem cancelling the contracts. It was one of the eyeroll moments in the film that you just accept because it's a comic series.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked this a surprising amount, good villain, well done melodrama, real epic feel. I'm not going to think too hard about the plot holes and inconsistencies because frankly who gives a fuck, they don't break a film like this.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 24, 2012)

Castiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was just to let him know he was alright like in his fantasy.  Like alfred said, they would look at each other, not say a word and move on.  Notice alfred immediately got up and left the restaurant.  I have to imagine he broke down crying the moment he was on the sidewalk and bruce couldn't see him anymore




*Spoiler*: __ 



This. And to add. I doubt Alfred would do such a thing as loosing his mind and risk blowing Bruce's cover.









Shinigami Perv said:


> In reality, no that would never happen for such an obvious fraud.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only that, but in future's trading you buy a contract and the account is settled at the end of day's trading. In other words, nothing even goes into effect until the trading stops and debts are paid. Well, when Bane rolled in with guns that kind of negated anything done that day, legal or illegal.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2012)

Castiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was just to let him know he was alright like in his fantasy.  Like alfred said, they would look at each other, not say a word and move on.  Notice alfred immediately got up and left the restaurant.  I have to imagine he broke down crying the moment he was on the sidewalk and bruce couldn't see him anymore




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, sure. Absolutely. I knew that it was Alfred's fantasy coming to pass in real life. I loved that moment, but if someone comes in asking the question I asked about the subject (as I know many already have), I want to know the logic behind it to justify. Ultimately, it's a (really well done) comic book movie, and of course superheroes do what superheroes, bending and stretching reality a bit along the way. Which I, of course, don't mind.





Whimsy said:


> I liked this a surprising amount, good villain, well done melodrama, real epic feel. I'm not going to think too hard about the plot holes and inconsistencies because frankly who gives a fuck, they don't break a film like this.



Hahaha, this is basically how I felt going in and coming out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like how Bruce manages to get back to an occupied Gotham after escaping the pit; a Gotham that was cut off, guarded, and barricaded. Then I'm like, "Fuck it, he's Batman. He found a way."


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha, that's what I loved about it.

Fuck realism, it's the goddamn Batman! And he's flying a jet helicopter thing and dodging missiles!

I also liked how 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he beat Bane by simply punching him repeatedly in the face.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think I'll watch this again though. I ruined TDK by watching it too many times, it's got one good chunk from when they realise that the Joker's going to kill judge/commissioner/Dent, up to his prison escape, then the rest is flabbier than yo momma.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2012)

"Tell me where the trigger is. Then you have my permission to die."

If this wasn't the most badass line ever uttered in a superhero film, I challenge someone to give a better quote. 

Truly, Batman himself had the most memorable lines in the film. There was the zinger he had when Selina disappeared off the rooftop, and then the line he had to Gordon near the end before hero time.


*Spoiler*: _As for the Bane confrontation_ 



Circumstances were changed. When Batman returned, he had underestimated Bane and _must_ have been a little out of shape. Plus he didn't have the correct mentality and mindset going. All of that changed while in the pit, and after escaping. Plus he had learned Bane's weaknesses, which is why he used his trademark gauntlet things to cut off the anesthetic from Bane's mask to whatever was supplying it.




Don't be a pussy, Whimsy.  I've seen _Rises _five times.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't watched the movie yet, but the soundtrack was a bit meh considering it's Zimmer


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 24, 2012)

A nit-picky detail


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didn't Bane explode into meaty bits when Cat Woman Shot him? I mean she just used that exact same canon minutes earlier to try to clear away a giant stack of cars blocking the way to the tunnel. Bane's death should have looked like a Mortal Kombat fatality with that much firepower being used!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 24, 2012)

Because it's a 12A


----------



## TSC (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it me or after viewing all three movies together, each movie has a different Gotham City?

The Gotham City in BB is completely different from one in TDK(taken in Chicago) which is completely different from one in TDKR(taken in NYC. You can even see empire state building and 9/11 tower in few shots).

Not to mention each one has a different color hue theme too.
BB=dark grisly brown/copper
TDK=blue-grey color hue
TDKR= khaki color or light beige color

Why can't Nolan just stick with one Gotham City? I think BB is the best rendition of Gotham City.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2012)

Did anybody else read his "goodbye letter" to the batman franchise and think it was hilarious?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 24, 2012)

While watching the scene with the police charging towards the Blackgate inmates while Batman is flying in the Bat, I was thinking about Robocop 3 when Robocop was flying around with his jetpack helping the police. Strange, I know.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2012)

I just returned from the midnight showing of TDKR its 3:30 in the morning and i have to be at work in roughly 3 hours so here are some thoughts before bedtime:

I give the movie a 4/5 and in general liked it very much, not as a Batman movie but as a movie that also had Batman in it (if that makes any sense). It was more a story about the city and its people and the symbol they need than it was the traditional 'Batman does things and saves the day' stuff we are so used to.

For all its running time it still manages to rush things a lot that could have been handled better ("It will happen in three months" *cut* "Oh noes we only have 23 hours left!" *cut* "35 minutes to go, who will help us now?") and as expected Nolans action directing was a bit weak. While the first Bats / Bane fight was done rather well (and impressively showed how he is physically superior in every way) the second one felt strange from beginning to end.
Bonus points for the 'first i will break you' speech during the first fight including the classic 'Knightfall' scene.

There was not a lot of surprises for me as it was all rather predictable, like 'who could that mysterious woman be' that Cotillard was cast as? But seeing it all unfold was still fun. I also liked Hathaway as Selina (would have liked short hair though) and i still don't get where all this 'she looks like a horse' stuff is coming from she's rather good looking and has a killer body. Hardy as Bane was impressive but i felt like he was too good, he basically was winning all the time which took away from the suspense. Halfway through i realized that he would reach all his goals up until his inevitable end at the climax which took away a lot of the experience.
To be fair though i went with two people that aren't that informed about the comics and neither of them saw the twist coming. So it might be a better experience for non comic book readers.

My favorite thing though as said earlier was that there was so much room for secondary characters and the John Blake plot was handled well. He acts believable and is a guy you can relate to. I maybe would have liked the narrative to stick a bit more to him and show how he figured it all out.

For all of those complaining about Banes voice, no matter what you think: the German version is worse. The Batman movies in general are dubbed very good but this one was a complete failure. He sounds so out of place and the voice does not fit him at all. Also he is always louder then everybody else making a very weird impression.

And last i guess i should mention the score. Hans Zimmer did an excellent job here. The music fit perfectly and i can't think of a single bad thing to say about it.

As for the ending
(putting this in tags for those that haven't seen it)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously, ending spoiler inside

*Spoiler*: __ 




- I would have preferred Nolan not to use the caf? scene at the end or make it clear it is all wishful thinking by Alfred. Bruce was in the Batwing 5 seconds prior to the explosion and surviving that really is pushing suspension of disbelief. Also Bruce does not simply stop being Batman, he IS batman and Bruce Wayne is the mask. (He said so himself to Selina during their dance). He doesn't ever stop the fight, this had not enough built up to be satisfying for me.

- John Blake, or rather his birth name 'John Robin' - really Nolan? Why not name him Timothy Drake then (he has more of him than any of the other Robins). 
This "LOOK AT THIS DUDE HE TOTALLY IS THE ROBIN I SAID I WOULD NEVER INCLUDE IN MY MOVIES" thing just didn't work. Especially since he managed to make Selina Kyle catwoman without ever actually calling her that way.

- I also would have given the scenes with Blake in the Batcave a bit more time, the scene felt rather short as it is.


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 24, 2012)

I feel as if people don't understand how big of a character Harvey Dent was in The Dark Knight, because to be honest, if you don't - you won't understand this movie.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 24, 2012)

Slice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



He fixed the auto pilot, dude. He wasn't near the blast radius.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 24, 2012)

don't you know Slice? Nolan's Batman can teleport.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> don't you know Slice? Nolan's Batman can teleport.



Someone is updating the Batman Movieverse OBD Wiki as I read your post.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He fixed the auto pilot, dude. He wasn't near the blast radius.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah i know what Nolan meant to do with it and i don't believe that he is dead and Alfred imagined it. I would just have preferred it.

Even when only looking at the third movie for me there just are not enough hints that point to him actually giving up being Batman.


Oh and the scene cutting to him clearly being in the Batwing 5 seconds prior to the blast was just bad editing - autopilot or not






Nightblade said:


> don't you know Slice? Nolan's Batman can teleport.



That explains everything!


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2012)

The problem that I saw with this movie is that it's targeted audience is easily those people who have been following the trilogy, and pretty much just that. 

If they're gonna throw in characters from the comics like Catwoman, Holly, or "a" Robin, I wish they would keep the original terms. Selina Kyle wasn't called Catwoman once, which isn't hard to figure out if you pay attention that she is catwoman. Same goes for "Robin" and for "Holly" who was actually never called Holly once through the whole film. She didn't even get a name and seemed like a character with at least a little meaning. And who can figure out where the fuck she came from if they only watched the movie?

I understand that one of the themes of the trilogy is that anyone can be a hero. Anyone can be a Batman. Which is why maybe using hero titles like Robin or Catwoman isn't so necessary... but still. I feel as if that takes away from the whole movie.

Also, I understand millions were used to produce this film, but is it necessary to highlight his richness in such a way as this movie did? They should have focused less on that, and more on his role and his purpose. His parents were killed for christ's sake.


----------



## Sine (Jul 25, 2012)

favorite anything in the trilogy


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, Bane should've been way bigger than Batman.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 25, 2012)

Slice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was probably meant to be deceptive.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Autopilot, time on the clock, blast radius_ 



The autopilot, the time left on the clock, and the blast radius were all displayed to put us in the mindset that Batman was headed towards a sure, inescapable suicide mission.

It was an absurdly obvious misdirection on Nolan's part. "Well, Batman was in that thing with five seconds left." Not really. Batman was shown in the cockpit, then it cut to the bay view from the bridge, before cutting back to the time left. Do I really have to point out the fact that this didn't all occur in real time? Because people seem to think that it did.

 Batman clearly engaged the autopilot and ejected himself before it got down to as little as five seconds. Come on now. That much should be clear by now.





shiner said:


> favorite anything in the trilogy



Yes, this was my favorite part of any superhero fight this year. Bane and Batman's fights were raw, dirty, and ferocious.


Friday said:


> Also, Bane should've been way bigger than Batman.




*Spoiler*: _Oh. The height thing again_ 



Ugh, this again. Really, let it go. Next time, send a Nolan a list of names that feature credible actors that match Bane's physical characteristics. 6'9" musclebound freak with a Spanish accent of some kind. That would narrow the field to the biggest professional wrestlers, none of whom can act.

Hardy's Bane was a powerful force and presence in the film, and nobody towered over him, negating that. He towered over his henchmen in the sewers and over Daggett. Cameras and movie magic can work wonders. I much prefer Tom Hardy to whatever the fuck we got in Batman and Robin.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Autopilot, time on the clock, blast radius_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Fitz, I haven't seen you since the Person of Interest season finale. I'm glad your alive. :33

CMX has unfortunately disappeared for quite some time however. There are currently Canadian milkbags with his photo circulating around.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2012)

Bane not beeing huge was alright, Hardy is built like a tank and menacing enough to pull it off.
If you really want somethin to complain listen to his voice in the German version


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 25, 2012)

He was definitely big enough to be menacing

Any bigger and he wouldn't have been able to disguise himself in those couple of scenes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that I have seen the full movie (The first time I went the person accompanying me had a diabetes attack and didnt have her medication on her).

Disclaimer 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now this is my personal opinion so be quite blunt if you dont like too bad.




Comparison to the other movies that came before it:

*Spoiler*: __ 



While Nolan Batman is not perfect and far from it , it is far better than what came before it. Yes even better than Keaton Batman, the same Batman that killed more people than the fucking Joker. The same movie where henchmen were appearing out of no where. Only thing that Tim Burton got right was who he casted for Batman, Joker (Not perfect Joker as his portrayal lacked the brilliance and the aggressiveness of the Joker) and Catwoman. He butchered Penguin character. The other movies speak for themselves with the nipple body armour.





Pros:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane was portrayed brilliantly and should not be compared to Joker as any one familiar with the comics would know Joker and Bane ways of doing things are completely different. He had that  intimidation factor and the presence of the main villain down. 

Catwoman- Again brilliantly played capturing Selina Mannerism and she was actually a Cat-burglar who walked a grey line only looking out for her well being. (at least this Catwoman was not some catlady Secretary who survived a fall from the top floor of a 30 story building  miraculously and coincidentally gain 9 lives. Then turn into some sex craze villain ).

Since I hated his name I am going to call him by his real name Tim Drake- He was a very nice addition and add a lot to this movie.  He was a very keen detective and resourceful making for a great replacement to the Legacy.

The Batpot- Every time I see its wheels rotate on its X axis makes me proud of the ingenuity of the designers.

Dem Cameos.

The overall Plot was well planned and I liked most of the dialogue . 

Very Satisfying ending with a nice cliff hanger.

Dat sountrack.




Cons:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The pacing of the movie kinda slowed down in the middle as mention before, It started off superb and ending off excellent so I cant be too mad at that.

The execution on some of the subplots didnt really work.

They could have cut back some of those speeches in this movie just saying.

I felt they could have done more with the Jail scenes both with Bruce and the flashback.

Did not like Bane ending at all, I would have been content with Bane losing due to his mask being damaged.

The ending chase scene could have been little bit more elaborate , infact the whole take over Gotham could have been more grand.

They could have done more with Talia.

Little peeve the need to upped  that nuke explosion effects.  





8.5/10


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2012)

Just saw it. I admit was not expecting to like Cat Woman but Anne Hathaway looked good looking enough and she gave her voice that deep and sultry range at times. Could they have gotten better sure?Could they have gotten a better costume for her?sure but not as bad as I thought it would be. Bane sounded like Sean Connery at times.

Overall movie had it's faults but a good finish to this trilogy for me.


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2012)

Watched it last night, gloriuos.

Catwoman, Bane, Blake and Bruce were amazing.

The ending was perfect, especially the part with Blake/Joseph teasing as the next Robin was great 

The fight scenes between Bane and Bat could have been better though, but thats my only problem with the entire movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Friday said:


> If they're gonna throw in characters from the comics like Catwoman, Holly, or "a" Robin, I wish they would keep the original terms. Selina Kyle wasn't called Catwoman once, which isn't hard to figure out if you pay attention that she is catwoman. Same goes for "Robin" and for "Holly" who was actually never called Holly once through the whole film. She didn't even get a name and seemed like a character with at least a little meaning. And who can figure out where the fuck she came from if they only watched the movie?



Her name is Jen, and it isn't in the film but is in the end credits. If you only watch the movie then you'll know she is Selina's roommate and sometime partner-in-crime, and whatever else is up with the character I don't think we need to figure out more than that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

Naming her Jen seems pretty silly when she's clearly Holly.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

She fills a similar role to Holly. That doesn't mean she is Holly.

She did seem to be a bit more of a bitch than Holly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

C'mon though, it might as well be Holly. I dunno, the name change just strikes me as a bit arbitrary.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2012)

I love this shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQYFedk8EBQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## josh101 (Jul 25, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Yes, this was my favorite part of any superhero fight this year. Bane and Batman's fights were raw, dirty, and ferocious.


Yeah the fights were crazy gritty and raw. My favourite part though was when Bane cracked Batman's mask with those punches, that was savage.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 25, 2012)

Mali said:


> \
> 
> The ending was perfect, especially the part with Blake/Joseph teasing as the next Robin was great



He was being teased as the next _Batman_.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> He was being teased as the next _Batman_.



Yeah.....

Too bad they'll be rebooting his ass.

Though, I _do_ think the reboot should cast a younger Batman. Someone in the mid-to-late twenties region.

And make it a 12 movie franchise.

A man can dream.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

How about we make a Flash movie before the reboots of Bats and Supes?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2012)

^Flash sucks.



FitzChivalry said:


> He was being teased as the next _Batman_.



Nightwing.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2012)

Flash doesn't suck :|


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Flash sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nightwing.



As cool as Nightwing is, he'd be Batman. The whole point of it was that Batman lives on, which wouldn't be the case if he changed the name.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> How about we make a Flash movie before the reboots of Bats and Supes?



Ugh, I get the feeling that there will be too much slow motion in such a movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2012)

Am I the only one who got a big Rocky III vibe from TDKR?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2012)

"I will break you" from Bane gave me a Rocky IV vibe. Flash should be Wally.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Flash sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nightwing.



Mider I thought we were bros .


----------



## Amuro (Jul 25, 2012)

Flash does not suck. Wally is one of the best characters DC have. Barry is alright too i suppose.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ugh, I get the feeling that there will be too much slow motion in such a movie.



Actually they can do it in such a way that certain shots they have only him moving at high speed while everyone is slowed down.


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Or a reboot of Daredevil.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ugh, I get the feeling that there will be too much slow motion in such a movie.



Slow-Mo can be a very good effect if used correctly. like in Immortals when it was used to showcase how fast the gods were compared to everyone else


----------



## Federer (Jul 25, 2012)

Came back from the theather, enjoyed the movie, money well spent I'd say.

Need to rewatch this movie before I can really compare it to the other Batman movies, but I would say for now it is the weakest of the three.

Hated the ending. And many more things, I'll come back to that later.


----------



## kingcools (Jul 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sadly bane was wasted in this movie. He was sooo shallow and made almost a side character. The way he died was absolutely pathetic in my opinion, as if he was just some minion...and how he was suddenly below gotham city and stuff, felt quite rushed :/ still a good movie, but had its weaknesses


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw this movie last Friday, but I have been too busy to post about it, until now.

First, this film thankfully avoided the problems that some film series seem to encounter in their third installments; attempting to do to much in too little time and suffering from "sequel escalation;" notable examples of this phenomenon being _X-Men 3, Spiderman 3, Shrek 3, Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End, Superman III, Batman Forever, The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor_ or _Terminator: Rise of the Machines._ Instead, this film is among the rare third installments that equaled their predecessors, such as _Return of the Jedi, Revenge of the Sith, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade,_ or _Return of the King._

I was very interested to see that Bruce had become a social recluse following Rachel's death and had even stopped crusading as Batman; I do wonder if anyone noticed that Batman reappeared at nearly the same time that Bruce Wayne ventured from his home again? However, I suppose that he staggered his reappearances to avoid suspicion, as he did in the first film (i.e., he first arrived as Batman, then officially "returned" as Bruce Wayne several days or even a week later).

I initially expressed displeasure over the presence of Selina Kyle in this film, but Anne Hathaway played the role excellently, and I do hope that her character may have later independent appearances again (i.e., in her own films, not in _Batman_ films); I do wish that more of her background and origins had been revealed, but she still had sufficient development, nevertheless.

Bane was certainly a very impressive villain for the film, with how he was physically stronger than Batman, and broke both his body and spirit. I found his voice to rather unusual at first, but as time passed, I grew accustomed to it. He was not as memorable as Heath Ledger's Joker, unfortunately, but he was still far better than the Bane from _Batman and Robin._

I was surprised that this movie contained numerous references to the first film of this series, because while the second film was clearly set in the same continuity as the first, seeing the first film was not strictly necessary to understand the second, as it was a stand-alone story, but if one had not seen the first film, many parts of this film would be difficult to understand.

The twist that Miranda Tate was actually Talia Al'Ghul was interesting, and I am not certain of my opinion of it; while I do find Talia to be a fascinating character, her revelation had little foreshadowing, and also detracted from Bane's significance as an antagonist, at least in my mind. I also did not like how trivial Bane's death was; he had been the main antagonist of the film until that point, so surely, his death could have been more dramatic than that?

I had imagined that Bruce would need to sacrifice himself for the city in this film, and I see that I was correct, but I do believe that the scene where he appeared in the cafe did reduce the emotional impact of his sacrifice, unless that was simply Alfred's imagination. Hopefully, the city shall now regard him as a true hero, and not as a menace to their society.

Finally, I did very much like the character of Blake, as he provided the same idealism that Bruce himself once had, and was inspired by Batman's actions. Was he the young boy from the first film, or simply, someone else who deduced Batman's true identity? The scene at the end, implying that Blake would succeed Bruce as the masked vigilante, was very dramatic, but I am not certain if it was in the best interest of this story, as it is now concluded, and there shall likely be a new reboot in the future, although hopefully not for many years yet.

Overall, this was an excellent conclusion to a most excellent film series; Christopher Nolan has provided the viewers with one of the darkest and most realistic portrayals of Batman ever seen, and he certainly has given mainstream audiences a new way of perceiving superhero films. I hope that this film series is remembered for years into the future, as it certainly is worthy of be viewed as an incredible work of art, not only as a superhero film franchise, but as a story in its own right.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 26, 2012)

There actually was quite a bit of foreshadowing for Talia. The mark on her back, her comments about how to save the world, and Bane treating her differently than the other board members.

9 years pass between Batman Begins and TDKR, no way that little boy is meant to be young Blake.


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There actually was quite a bit of foreshadowing for Talia. The mark on her back, her comments about how to save the world, and Bane treating her differently than the other board members.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes, there was enough foreshadowing of her being a villain.  I remember being tipped off when Bane said that the plan was progressing as planned right after Talia took control of Wayne Enterprises.  And then there was that moment where Bane asked to see her but we never do learn of what they talked about.


----------



## tashtin (Jul 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was that moment where Bane asked to see her but we never do learn of what they talked about.



They were sexing each other up bro.

Saw rises a second time and enjoyed it more than my first viewing. Would say its better than TDK and begins. Banes Scottish/ Indian accent will never get old.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's amazing how easy it is to spot banes build under the shroud when young talia was escaping, slapped myself for not spotting it in the first viewing.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 26, 2012)

There was this one shot in movie that I thought Harvey Dent was in (no, I'm not talking about Gordon's flashback or the posters of Harvey). It was in that shot where we see John Daggett in the foreground talking to someone in the background who was blurry. I thought it was Dent because it sounded like him.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

*Jor-El:* _"Christopher, you will give the people an film to strive towards. They will race behind you, they will stumble, they will fall. But in time, they will join you in the Oscars. In time you will help them accomplish wonders". _


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

tashtin said:


> Saw rises a second time and enjoyed it more than my first viewing. Would say its better than TDK and begins. *Banes Scottish/ Indian accent* will never get old.



You don't know a lot about accents, do you?

Whatever else that accent is, its not Scottish and it is not Indian (which is a pretty broad term). Tom Hardy says he based the accent on a Romani Gypsy called Bartley Gorman, the "King of the Gypsies" who was a famous bare-knuckle fighter.. So the accent is Romani Gypsy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

Bane does sound like the guy who tries to sell you long distance.


----------



## tashtin (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> You don't know a lot about accents, do you?



I don't. But I can place an accent I'm familiar with. There was certainly a Scottish/ Indian tinge throughout his monologues



masamune1 said:


> Tom Hardy says he based the accent on a Romani Gypsy called Bartley Gorman.



Gorman has a thick irish accent characteristic of many gypsy settlers in the uk. Bane sounds nothing like him.... 

EDIT:

(having said that a second interview of Gorman does sound like he might have a filthy scouse or a shitty mancunian accent)


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

As a Scottish person myself, I never thought Bane sounded Scottish. At all. I don't think anyone in Scotland thought that.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> As a Scottish person myself, I never thought Bane sounded Scottish. At all. I don't think anyone in Scotland thought that.



I'm offensive and find this Scottish.


----------



## tashtin (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> As a Scottish person myself, I never thought Bane sounded Scottish. At all. I don't think anyone in Scotland thought that.



Maybe it's because you are _Scottish_ that you don't hear it... 

Shitty way to prove my theory - Craig ferguson sounds Scottish to me but he's remarked that his scottish accent is not seen as such by scots.

It's not that banes accent is predominantly Scottish more that it's an amalgamation of Indian and Scottish that gives it it's unique tone. You (I) can still distinguish the inflections of both accents by the way bane vocalises some words.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Bane sounded like Sean Connery.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2012)

you've obviously never have heard what Connery sounds like


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope. Never. Absolutely not.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Nope. Never. Absolutely not.



Get the ck outta here Nick Fury.

You don't deserve to ever hear Sean Connery voice.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Guess I'll stick to Steve Blum...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Guess I'll stick to Steve Blum...



Nope.avi try again


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Peter Cullen?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Peter Cullen?



If you can't listen to Spike Speigel what makes you think you're good for Optimus Prime? 

USM is right up your alley though.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2012)

Never during the course of the movie did I think, "Wow. Bane sounds Scottish." Because he doesn't.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 26, 2012)

Bane will sound awesome with Japanese dub.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

tashtin said:


> Maybe it's because you are _Scottish_ that you don't hear it...
> 
> Shitty way to prove my theory - Craig ferguson sounds Scottish to me but he's remarked that his scottish accent is not seen as such by scots.
> 
> It's not that banes accent is predominantly Scottish more that it's an amalgamation of Indian and Scottish that gives it it's unique tone. You (I) can still distinguish the inflections of both accents by the way bane vocalises some words.



No. Craig Ferguson sounds Scottish. Billy Conolly sounds Scottish. Sean Connery sounds....Sean Connery.

Bane does not sound Scottish. Everyone I've talked to who saw the movie thought his accent was unusual and distinct.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2012)

i wonder which directer will be chosen to continue the batman movie it is not smart to think they will stop with this trilogy after all the money batman has made. and who will be the new batman. but it may not be for a couple years.


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm hoping that we won't see a new Batman movie for at least five more years if not a decade.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2012)

Probably got posted, but the TDKR novel has a line about what happened to The Joker


It works well enough for me to accept this as what happened and stop thinking about it.



Also holy shit the Dent Act was kind of fucked up.

edit: also yes that typo IS hilarious.


----------



## tashtin (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> his accent was unusual and distinct.



It is distinct. It is unique. it may not be the Scottish accent that you (all scots) know but it has enough phonological similarities with the Scottish accent.... Or maybe its just me. I'll post audios tomorrow of banes speeches.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Probably got posted, but the TDKR novel has a line about what happened to The Joker
> 
> 
> It works well enough for me to accept this as what happened and stop thinking about it.
> ...



Sounds very Joker like to keep it mysterious but honestly I can see Bane not letting Joker out if he was there, he's too dangerous and uncontrollable. Can't predict what he'll do as he's the defination of wildcard. Dent act really seems messed up.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2012)

I liked how it tells us what happened to the Joker, but at the same time tells us nothing.  As it should be.


----------



## Afalstein (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i wonder which directer will be chosen to continue the batman movie it is not smart to think they will stop with this trilogy after all the money batman has made. and who will be the new batman. but it may not be for a couple years.



I don't believe they'll continue the Nolan version of Batman.  For one, Nolan wouldn't direct it, and I feel as though Bale may be tiring of the role as well.  For another, the shooting has attached something of a stigma to the "Dark Knight" series, something WB would probably want to avoid.

But after all the money, they'll definitely make another Batman.  A reboot, like the Amazing Spiderman movie.  In all probability, the reboot would be designed to lead into an eventual Justice League movie.  As for which actor and which director, I honestly couldn't say.  Joss Wheedon of course is a favorite, and it might be fun to give Bryan Singer another try.

Actors... that's difficult.  Joseph Gordon-Levitt doesn't really have the Bruce Wayne air, and his face is too distinctive. Seems like it would almost have to be an unknown of some kind.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sounds very Joker like to keep it mysterious but honestly I can see Bane not letting Joker out if he was there, he's too dangerous and uncontrollable. Can't predict what he'll do as he's the defination of wildcard. Dent act really seems messed up.



Yes, the Joker is too extreme for a man who wants to suicide bomb a major city with a nuclear weapon just to piss one man off.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, the Joker is too extreme for a man who wants to suicide bomb a major city with a nuclear weapon just to piss one man off.



​


----------



## ovanz (Jul 26, 2012)

Just watched today, I liked, sure it wasn't better than Dark Knight (Heath Ledger Joker was just too much), but it was a good movie, that escaped the awfull luck third superheroes movie got in the past (superman III, spiderman III, X-MEN the last stand, etc)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane wasn't as good as the Joker in stealing the spot-light, but did way more damage to the city than both Ra's and Joker. The bomb may have failed but he succeded in taking gotham for a while.

Cat-woman, i liked better than what i was expecting.

Blake- I liked, i already know just for the name (Blake) who he was gonna become in the end. 

Miriam Tate - i always had my suspicition, but not on twist that she was the child instead of bane, Of course make sense Thalia Al gul.

On the old cast:

Bale: he did good at portraying a broken batman/wayne.

Alfred: It was weird him being offscreen for so long until the ending.

Fox: solid suport

Gordon: He also did good at portraying a gordon in time of peace 

lol Dat scarecrow/crane always appearing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Probably got posted, but the TDKR novel has a line about what happened to The Joker
> 
> 
> It works well enough for me to accept this as what happened and stop thinking about it.
> ...



I endorse this.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 27, 2012)

shiner said:


> favorite anything in the trilogy



I loved that scene.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow just came back from seeing it ;O

Just wow :WOW


----------



## Afalstein (Jul 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, the Joker is too extreme for a man who wants to suicide bomb a major city with a nuclear weapon just to piss one man off.



I think the point is not him being extreme, but uncontrollable.  The Joker might defuse the bomb just out of spite or because "No one gets to destroy Gotham but me!"  Failing that, he might set it off early before Batman's punishment was complete.  Or even just challenge Bane's dominance of the city by blowing up his trucks or whatever.  



ovanz said:


> Just watched today, I liked, sure it wasn't better than Dark Knight (Heath Ledger Joker was just too much), but it was a good movie, that escaped the awfull luck third superheroes movie got in the past (superman III, spiderman III, X-MEN the last stand, etc)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Scarecrow was a welcome surprise, and fitting in his role as judging for the "reign of terror."  Miranda I sorta saw coming, but only because some idiot in the theater called it when she joined Gordon's team.  I completely fell for Bane as Ra's son, for a wierd moment I thought he and Talia were siblings.

How exactly did you get "Robin" out of "Blake?"  None of the Robin's were called Blake, the only John Blake in the comics was a little boy who got beat up en route to school.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually _The Dark Knight Rises_ does surpass _The Dark Knight_ on many levels; no doubt about that.

P.S. Afalstein, you mean like the same Henri Ducard who turned out to be Ra's Al Ghul?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Many doubts imo


----------



## James Bond (Jul 27, 2012)

Can probrally stop with the spoiler tags now.


----------



## James (Jul 27, 2012)

Great movie.

Stuff I like:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Selina Kyle was awesome
-Alfred's resignation scene
-Almost all of Bane's dialogue, especially during fight 1
-Bane breaking Batman
-Bruce Wayne climbing out the hole




Stuff that was a bit iffy:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Talia makes Bane feel entirely irrelevant, but isn't in the movie long enough to be a strong villain of her own accord
-I don't like flying nuclear weapons out into oceans, it's lazy writing
-Some uncharacteristically sloppy writing here and there. How could stock market activity on a day where the stock exchange was broke-into be considered valid? There'd surely be some really simple legal recourse for that.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Henry Cavill for _World's Finest_ :WOW


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 27, 2012)

Bats shouldn't have said "I came here to stop you". He should have said:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 "_I came here to *BREAK* you!_"





That would have been perfect! Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Talia is pretty badass for getting out of the pit as a kid.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Afalstein said:


> I think the point is not him being extreme, but uncontrollable.  The Joker might defuse the bomb just out of spite or because "No one gets to destroy Gotham but me!"  Failing that, he might set it off early before Batman's punishment was complete.  Or even just challenge Bane's dominance of the city by blowing up his trucks or whatever.



The Joker can't "defuse" the bomb because the bomb can't be defused- its going to go off at a certain time because it is degrading- the timer is just how long it will take for that to happen. 

The rest are all reasons for Bane to keep an eye on the Joker, not to kill him. Bane wants Gotham to suffer, and the Joker will make them suffer. Bane has achieved what the Joker set out to do, and _this_ Joker at least doesn't strike me as the type to jealously guard his right to destroy the city, since his main beef with other villains is that they should grow a pair. No version of Bane is that concerned about the Joker, and tends to underestimate him- if the ability and tendency to beat the crap out of him counts as underestimation.

Joker would probably be more of a "devil on the shoulder" to one character or another, either Bane or someone else. He'd be trying to cause even more chaos. Even if that doesn't work out for Bane, that doesn't mean Bane wouldn't free him- after all, he doesn't know him that well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The Joker can't "defuse" the bomb because the bomb can't be defused- its going to go off at a certain time because it is degrading- the timer is just how long it will take for that to happen.
> 
> The rest are all reasons for Bane to keep an eye on the Joker, not to kill him. Bane wants Gotham to suffer, and the Joker will make them suffer. Bane has achieved what the Joker set out to do, and _this_ Joker at least doesn't strike me as the type to jealously guard his right to destroy the city, since his main beef with other villains is that they should grow a pair. No version of Bane is that concerned about the Joker, and tends to underestimate him- if the ability and tendency to beat the crap out of him counts as underestimation.
> 
> Joker would probably be more of a "devil on the shoulder" to one character or another, either Bane or someone else. He'd be trying to cause even more chaos. Even if that doesn't work out for Bane, that doesn't mean Bane wouldn't free him- after all, he doesn't know him that well.



 Joker at the end of TDK had a new outlook. He stated to Batman himself he did not want to kill Batman anymore because he enjoyed the games they play. This alone would make Joker go against Bane. 

Joker did not want Gotham to suffer , he wanted chaos and anarchy . He wanted there to be no rules. Bane still had his rules he played by.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 27, 2012)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW THIS WAS DISAPPOINTING
_*
GOD.*_

IT WAS PERFECT, WONDERFUL ETC. ETC.

But yes, all our theories were correct Nolan didn't surprised me this time.

Oh men, I've just came to home I'm going to write longer later.

DAAAAAAMMNNNNNNN IT WAS GOOD.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Joker at the end of TDK had a new outlook. He stated to Batman himself he did not want to kill Batman anymore because he enjoyed the games they play. This alone would make Joker go against Bane.
> 
> Joker did not want Gotham to suffer , he wanted chaos and anarchy . He wanted there to be no rules. Bane still had his rules he played by.



Joker never wanted to kill Batman; he wanted Batman to kill _him._ He didn't have a new outlook- he just realised that this probably wouldn't happen anytime soon. He probably would have just acted as he did in _Batman: RIP_- he'd go along with the plan, but would fully expect Batman to win. 

He wanted Gotham to suffer, _and_ to cause chaos and anarchy. In fact causing suffering was a means to that end, as he thought it brought out the "truth" in people that everyone was bastards.

As far as rules go, Bane and Joker were on the same page- both were willing to go to any lengths to achieve their objective, and both were brilliant schemers (no matter what the Joker claims). Bane was even driven more by rage and spite and woobie-ness than any Knight Templar "criminals must die" motives as Ra's Al Ghul was (which if anything makes the Joker seem _better_ than him, since Joker is more honest with himself). 

Really though, what this comes down to is that if Heath Ledger was still alive, he probably would have been in this film; that, and Bane probably would have let Joker out, if only because he would likely underestimate him as he underestimated Bruce.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2012)

> Joker never wanted to kill Batman; he wanted Batman to kill him



"You did'nt think I'd risk losing the fight for Gotham's soul in a fist fight with you did you?"

"You won't kill me because of some twisted moral and I think you're too much, we're destined to do this forever"

Something like that. No hint of wanting to die at Batman's hand, he wanted his plan to succeed, Harvey was his Ace. Joker does'nt fear death but he would like to avoid it so he can continue to cause chaos and bring out the worst in people. I mean it's possible he wants Batman to break his rule thus getting the pleasure of "I win" while dying but it's not hinted.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 27, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises was better than the The Dark Knight because, although both were a work of art, Joker shone a lot more than Batman did. And in a movie the protagonist always has to outshine the antagonist. In the Dark Knight Rises, everyone from Bane and Batman down to the Deputy Commissioner and Scarecrow. All 3 movies were MASTERPIECES and we should be grateful that someone like Nolan created such an enticing movie. The scenes were awesome as were the quote. The war, Ra's al Ghul's immortal speech, a twist of events at the end with Talia, from keeping us in our seats that Batman had died, only to see later that he escaped with Selena, and ROBIN will take on the mantle of Batman. God, EVERYONE in this freaking movie shone. Robin, Bane, Alfred, Fox, Batman, Commissioner Gordon...EVERYONE. I burst into tears...a fitting end to a wonderful series. Thanks you Christopher Nolan and the Batman cast. Batman Begins, The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises is going to go down as one of the best trilogies of all time.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I don't know why people are complaining about Bane. Bane broke Batman without breaking a sweat and the second time Batman won because he knew the weakness of his mask but even after breaking Bane's mask Bane showed some badass strenght. Talia Al Ghul climbed the pit? Big deal. Bruce climbed it but Bane was always physically superior to both him and Talia. Infact, who is to say Bane wouldn't have climbed it if he hadn't protect Talia as a child. The way Bane took over shit and broke shit made him a better villian than Joker. Talia was still shit even after revealing her identity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Joker never wanted to kill Batman; he wanted Batman to kill _him._ He didn't have a new outlook- he just realised that this probably wouldn't happen anytime soon. He probably would have just acted as he did in _Batman: RIP_- he'd go along with the plan, but would fully expect Batman to win.
> 
> He wanted Gotham to suffer, _and_ to cause chaos and anarchy. In fact causing suffering was a means to that end, as he thought it brought out the "truth" in people that everyone was bastards.
> 
> ...


I believe when he was initially hired by the mob he wanted to kill Batman until he met Bats in person. 

Bane seems not the time to do such a thing , in fact he was very intelligent in  this matter i.e how he corrected/answered the physicist on how long the Bomb will take to decay meaning he had calculated the math before showing some prep. I would think he would estimate the possibilities of letting out the Joker and see if was worth it or not.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW THIS WAS DISAPPOINTING
> _*
> GOD.*_
> 
> ...



I don't get how all the theories were correct, as there were only two theories which seemed to be right the one about Talia (which was always going to happen) and the one regarding Blake.

But definitely agree with everything else you've said :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> "You did'nt think I'd risk losing the fight for Gotham's soul in a fist fight with you did you?"
> 
> "You won't kill me because of some twisted moral and I think you're too much, we're destined to do this forever"
> 
> Something like that. No hint of wanting to die at Batman's hand, he wanted his plan to succeed, Harvey was his Ace. Joker does'nt fear death but he would like to avoid it so he can continue to cause chaos and bring out the worst in people. I mean it's possible he wants Batman to break his rule thus getting the pleasure of "I win" while dying but it's not hinted.



Er...no. He really wants Batman to kill him. He wants to corrupt him. Even if he doesn't, saying there is "no evidence"is taking it too far- the man was _laughing_ when Batman sent him plunging to his death, and stood in front of the batbike telling Batman to "hit me!"

Joker wanted to corrupt Batman, and the ultimate means of doing that was getting Batman to kill him.



Danger Doom said:


> I believe when he was initially hired by the mob he wanted to kill Batman until he met Bats in person.
> 
> Bane seems not the time to do such a thing , in fact he was very intelligent in  this matter i.e how he corrected/answered the physicist on how long the Bomb will take to decay meaning he had calculated the math before showing some prep. I would think he would estimate the possibilities of letting out the Joker and see if was worth it or not.



Joker was initially a bank robber who hired himself out to the mob, offering his services and stressing the need to kill Batman. But he later told Batman he didn't want to kill him- he just wanted to see him in action. In short, the Joker lied to the mob.

Bane knowing how the device works doesn't mean he won't underestimate the Joker- the fact that he underestimated Batman is evidence enough of that. Joker (who I should stress, is just as intelligent) has spent the last 8 years behind bars (presumably), if not in the nuthouse, and was beaten by Batman, the man Bane just beat the crap out of and played like a fiddle. Bane might estimate the probabilities, but he might decide it _is_ worth it. If he is breaking out every other criminal and lunatic in the city, he might not feel it is worth making an exception for one guy who probably _will_ break out anyway if nobody is watching him. If Bane feels that Joker is _that_ dangerous, he might as well put a bullet between his eyes.

(Also, it might not have been Bane who made the calculations- it might have been the woman who worked on the project for the last X number of years and probably masterminded the whole attack).

But Joker on the loose would help to illustrate Ra's Al Ghul's point- if anyone invites an ultra-hard stance against crime, it is the Joker. Since Bane let everyone out of prison to stress that, it makes sense to let Joker out and rub everyone's face in it- to Bane, not killing the Joker is Batman's greatest failure.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its because the fact Talia was the mastermind means that at least some of Banes magnificent planning was actually Talia. 

If Bane could have gotten out, he would have done so- he was there before Talia was even born, and still there when she left (he isn't physically superior- he is physically stronger and has more stamina, but Batman is more agile and isn't in constant agonising pain). The main issue is the way Bane died though.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

masamune1; no need for spoiler tags.

The film's been out for a week and anyone who's looking here knows they do so on their own accord, but Bane dying the way he did was pretty reasonable, given the fact that Bruce would not have been able to overwhelm him in any forms of quarters, let alone anyone else.

Don't see how he could have been taken out; unless he police went all out on him, or he was caught in an explosion etc.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Basically any way but what we got.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Stunna, how would you have had Bane killed then?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm... off the top of my head... have his mask damaged beyond immediate repair and have him succumb to his pain.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm but would that have violated Bruce's law of killing? ;O

Unless he went down the route of,

_"I won't kill you, but I don't have to put your mask back on"_


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe he doesn't necessarily die, but just passes out. Or something big falls on Bane, he struggles to hold it up, and Batman does the whole "I don't have to save you thing" and bolts, leaving him to get crushed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

I would have Bruce train Blake and give him a Nightwing uniform and have them both take Bane out .


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Maybe he doesn't necessarily die, but just passes out. Or something big falls on Bane, he struggles to hold it up, and Batman does the whole "I don't have to save you thing" and bolts, leaving him to get crushed.



Lol 

Hmm right right well that would have definitely been a scene hehe 



Danger Doom said:


> I would have Bruce train Blake and gave him a Night wing uniform and have them both take Bane out .



No Danger, just no 

Haha but remember what Ra's said in Batman Begins?

_"Your training is nothing. The will is everything. The will to act."_


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2012)

so now that everyone has watched the movie, do you mind vm ing me what the hell are those people chanting in the movie?

Sounds like "this is our gotham" but it is uncomprehensible


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> so now that everyone has watched the movie, do you mind vm ing me what the hell are those people chanting in the movie?
> 
> Sounds like "this is our gotham" but it is uncomprehensible



Which scene I remember tons of chanting in the movie homeslice.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Deshi Basara, isn't it?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2012)

It is Deshi Basara. It's like arabic for He Rises or something.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> masamune1; no need for spoiler tags.
> 
> The film's been out for a week and anyone who's looking here knows they do so on their own accord, but Bane dying the way he did was pretty reasonable, given the fact that Bruce would not have been able to overwhelm him in any forms of quarters, let alone anyone else.
> 
> Don't see how he could have been taken out; unless he police went all out on him, or he was caught in an explosion etc.



I will keep on Spoiler Tagging; I have manners.

Yes, the explosion thing would have been prefferable, or any other scenario where he is actually fighting Bruce and dies by accident, or even just to spite Bruce. Falling to his death would have been nice as well.

Instead, he fought Bruce, Bruce won...and then they were interrupted, and Bane too the upper hand, only to be shot out of nowhere. It was almost like a joke.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I will keep on Spoiler Tagging; I have manners.
> 
> Yes, the explosion thing would have been prefferable, or any other scenario where he is actually fighting Bruce and dies by accident, or even just to spite Bruce. Falling to his death would have been nice as well.
> 
> Instead, he fought Bruce, Bruce won...and then they were interrupted, and Bane too the upper hand, only to be shot out of nowhere. It was almost like a joke.



Ah right lol, but still whoever looks on this thread knows that they're at risk of being spoiled either way :3

I guess it would have, but ultimately Bruce won because of luck, and luck alone; he couldn't overwhelm Bane without knocking his breathing apparatus out, so him dying against Bruce would have never been an option in that case.

But yeah he went out like a Bond villain to a certain extent ;O


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ah right lol, but still whoever looks on this thread knows that they're at risk of being spoiled either way :3
> 
> I guess it would have, but ultimately Bruce won because of luck, and luck alone; he couldn't overwhelm Bane without knocking his breathing apparatus out, so him dying against Bruce would have never been an option in that case.
> 
> But yeah he went out like a Bond villain to a certain extent ;O




*Spoiler*: __ 




(And I'm sure they will appreciate those who Spoiler Tag anyway).

Bond villains have spectacular deaths. They get sucked out of airplanes, chucked down giant chimneys, they explode etc. Even when they are shot they milk the scene for all its worth. Bane just got killed out of nowhere.

Bane getting his breathing apparatus knocked out wasn't luck; Batman targeted it. You could say that it was luck that Batman had been told about that, but really it was Bane making the mistake of not killing him plus, if that is luck, then so is Bane knowing that Batman and Bruce Wayne are one in the same since someone had to tell him as well.

Bane won their first battle; Bruce won their second. If they had fought again, Bruce had just been stabbed but Bane had just recovered from several seconds of being in agonising pain combined with an ass kicking courtesy of the Batman- round three would have been something like an even fight (if Bruce wasn't on his knees ready to be strangled). At the very least, Bane could have fought Selina or something, or come back for the end (like a Bond Dragon). It was just so sudden, out of nowhere and felt a bit like a joke, like Hulk beating the crap out of Loki ('cept a bit more serious and save for the Bane dying bit).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 27, 2012)

Here we go!

+ It was good. I mean after Avengers and TASM (especially the latter) IMHO it was really _*good*_. That's probably why I don't have any problems with plot holes, I've seen worse.

+ Anne slayed just as expected. My only complaintment about her will be below.

+ Littlefinger from Game of Thrones and Owen from Torchwood? YEEEESSS

+ Civil War sequences were cool.

+ Holy shit the first Bane vs. Batman. The infamous scene. _Amazing_.

+ Christian Bale deserves a praise here.

+ Music.

+ IMAX.

+ The pacing. Nolan always did a very slow beginning and a very action packed second act. In this movie, it was very hooking from the start.

+ Tom Hardy and Joseph Gordon Lewitt nailed their part.


*Spoiler*: __ 



+ I love how John Blake is a combination of all Robins. Gonna copy-paste this;



> Why didn't they just use John Blake's real name?
> 
> John Blake is a symbol for what Batman inspires and may be the successor Batman had been looking for since The Dark Knight. In the Batman universe, there are a few Robins, with John Blake being a product of the three of them. Nolan took aspects from Dick Grayson, Jason Todd and Tim Drake to create Robin John Blake: (1) Dick Grayson - a morally righteous orphan, much like Bruce, and additionally became a police officer (2) Jason Todd - his anger issues are much like Blake's tendency to hide his anger and desire to lash out behind a smile, and (3) Tim Drake - much like Blake, Tim becomes Robin by figuring out Batman's identity, which is probably the strongest resemblance to the character. It was also a clever attempt by Nolan to incorporate Batman's sidekick Robin in a way that would fit within the grounded context of his universe and without it being overtly stated as such. Since Christopher Nolan has a preference for understated themes in his movies, featuring Robin as he was in the comics would have been overkill. Hiding his legal name until the end allowed this to be used effectively.






+ Very satisfying ending.

_The other side of coin;_

- Goddamn predictable 

- One of my favourite actresses WASTED. Marion's part was awful  The death, the reveal...everything... I WANTED THE OPPOSITE OF THIS.

- Bane's _end_? I mean you say big words like "Gotham's reckoning" and the way you kill him...

- Magical treatment for Bruce's back. 

- The awful _awful_ romance. I wanted _that betrayal_ to feel like a betrayal. Christopher Nolan and his problem with emotion, tsk tsk.

- Cringeworthy chemistry between Bale and Hathaway. _Cringeworthy_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wanted the movie end when Alfred gets surprised at the coffee, I mean I love it's a bit happy ending but it would have been a legend if we got an open ending. Maybe Chris didn't want to use that trope anymore.


----------



## tashtin (Jul 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> no.



these are all banes speeches (barring two scenes which I could not upload)

the first clip has the most Scottish inflection in it 











[


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _oh by the way_ 



Am I the one who didn't surprised becuase that graveyard scene was so fucking Sherlock Holmes? I even expected him to appear at graveyard for a moment.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 27, 2012)

Bane going out as he did was gash - Batman should have been able to defend himself, as it was it left me with a bitter taste in the mouth.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 27, 2012)

Worst in the Nolan trilogy.


----------



## Federer (Jul 27, 2012)

Liked:

- Bale, as usual
- Hathaway performed well, still not the ideal femme fatale
- Alfred, Fox and Gordon were great as usual
- JGL was okay, but not really necessary in my opinion
- Bane had two great moments, the first one was with Tagget, where he...you know....and the other one was in the stadium, where he gave that speech and gave them hope with the bomb, until he snapped that neck.........so cruel... 


Hardy did a great job, it was not easy to be intimidating with that voice and a mask on, but his presence and especially his eye contact were really good performed.

Disliked:

- Bane's voice, not sure whether I should be intimidated by his appearance or feel sorry for his puny voice, I'm starting to think that Nolan has hearing problems, first Batman's 'lungcancer' voice and now this?
- The 'twist' was so horrible, all that info about Bane and then woosh, nothing was left....it was okay with the Joker, I mean we don't need any background of him, that's what makes him so interesting...but man.....Nolan kinda ruined it.
- Miranda Tate was useless......there was no need for her....that romance came out of nowhere and wasn't all that great.......but Nolan and women, not a great combo.
- The final fight....Bane's defeat..............I mean common........Nolan WTF were you thinking? 
- Didn't like the ending as well, it would have been much greater if Batman was actually in the Bat, sacrificing his life.......it also took away Alfred's great performance at the funeral.
- The whole making Bruce Wayne bankrupt was not only unrealistic.....how they did it, also unnecessary, I mean Bruce left Gotham for 7 years in the first movie, without any money, shelter anything, he became a criminal to understand their mind, as if becoming bankrupt would hurt him that much.
- Jail scenes.....Bane was supposed to put him in HELL.......but there wasn't enough drama in hell and the training wasn't as intense as I hoped it would be. I mean has Nolan never watched a Rocky movie? 

Bruce should have had flashbacks of his defeat against Bane, perhaps one of Rachel's, maybe Alfred....more emotion, really going through hell..

Bane was supposed to be break Bruce Wayne, but he was already a broken man, watching the movie, I was only thinking.......man, the Joker really fucked him up......took away the love of his live....turned the people against him (because Batman took the blame for what Harvey did)..............and Bane literally broke his back.....but...it felt like as if Bruce already went to hell and back.....Bane couldn't hurt him as much as the Joker did.


Overall, it's a good movie, just like any Nolan movie, but it could have been much better. 

In the end, Bane didn't live up to his potential, he could have been much greater, just like Harvey 'Two Face' Dent and Dr. Crane 'Scarecrow'.

Didn't like how Scarecrow was used by Nolan, first used by Ra's, thinking that he will take the city as a hostage, had a small cameo in TDK and now he was the judge, working with the League of Shadows again? Why not come up with schemes, fuck them up?


Bane and Talia don't compare to Ra's. 

Joker
Ra's Al Ghul
Scarecrow
Bane
Harvey Dent




Talia




I would rank them like that.


6.5/10 for this movie, might be a 7, need to rewatch it. But definitely the weakest movie of the trilogy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Federer said:


> - The whole making Bruce Wayne bankrupt was not only unrealistic.....how they did it, also unnecessary, I mean Bruce left Gotham for 7 years in the first movie, without any money, shelter anything, he became a criminal to understand their mind, as if becoming bankrupt would hurt him that much



Making him bankrupt wasn't about hurting him. It was about forcing the Board of Wayne Enterprises to choose a new boss, and make Bruce think that the man Bane wanted was Dagget (not "Tagget"- Dagget as in the minor recurring bad guy from the cartoon) so he and Lucius would back Miranda Tate and show her where the Fusion device was- which was the other reason, since the Fusion device was the only thing that would get Wayne Enterprises out of the financial gutter. It was quite brilliant (even if the means they went about it made no sense). 



> In the end, Bane didn't live up to his potential, he could have been much greater, just like Harvey 'Two Face' Dent and Dr. Crane 'Scarecrow'.
> 
> Didn't like how Scarecrow was used by Nolan, first used by Ra's, thinking that he will take the city as a hostage, had a small cameo in TDK and now he was the judge, working with the League of Shadows again? Why not come up with schemes, fuck them up?
> 
> ...



Doesn't that make Bane better than Scarecrow?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2012)

tashtin said:


> these are all banes speeches (barring two scenes which I could not upload)
> 
> the first clip has the most Scottish inflection in it
> 
> ...



(grumble)

In retrospect....I suppose its sounds a _little_ Scottish....

Guess thats why me and my cousin couldn't impersonate him well.....


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 27, 2012)

Federer said:


> Disliked:
> 
> - Bane's voice, not sure whether I should be intimidated by his appearance or feel sorry for his puny voice, I'm starting to think that Nolan has hearing problems, first Batman's 'lungcancer' voice and now this?
> - The 'twist' was so horrible, all that info about Bane and then woosh, nothing was left....it was okay with the Joker, I mean we don't need any background of him, that's what makes him so interesting...but man.....Nolan kinda ruined it.
> - Miranda Tate was useless......there was no need for her....that romance came out of nowhere and wasn't all that great.......but Nolan and women, not a great combo.



Bane's actions and his new voice made the movie for me.

Same goes for miranda.



			
				Ferderer said:
			
		

> - Didn't like the ending as well, it would have been much greater if Batman was actually in the Bat, sacrificing his life.......it also took away Alfred's great performance at the funeral.



I would have hated the film if he actually died.

It didn't take away from alfred's wish for bruce.



			
				Ferderer said:
			
		

> - Jail scenes.....Bane was supposed to put him in HELL.......but there wasn't enough drama in hell and the training wasn't as intense as I hoped it would be. I mean has Nolan never watched a Rocky movie?



I expected intense training for bruce as well and additional information on the prison system.

But it was more of a psychological than physical issue for him.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2012)

watched it today and it was fucking awesome


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2012)

I actually say this is the second best in the trilogy, very close to the Dark Knight. By a hair.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 28, 2012)

I actually liked the reveal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a throw back to the first film's reveal and it fits with the whole legacy idea. Both Ra's and Bat's heirs have something in common with their predecessors.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 28, 2012)

Bart said:


> Bane dying the way he did was pretty reasonable, given the fact that Bruce would not have been able to overwhelm him in any forms of quarters, let alone anyone else.



It was pretty reasonable to me because Catwoman was right then like Indy (bike) gunning a swordsman.

Nice movie by the way.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who had nausea during the anthem part? One of the most uncomfortable moments I had in cinema


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll just say, I wouldn't have clapped after the anthem. 

and that boy probably soiled himself.


----------



## Bart (Jul 28, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> It was pretty reasonable to me because Catwoman was right then like Indy (bike) gunning a swordsman.
> 
> Nice movie by the way.



Well yeah that's a good comparison there :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 28, 2012)

Is there anyone else who adored JGL's part and wants to see a spin-off instead of reboot?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2012)

Would'nt mind, they teased him getting the Batcave and Batman's "you should wear a mask if you work alone" was also there. He could go from Robin to Nightwing eventually(yes he's not based on any Robin known but why not?).


----------



## josh101 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not really. Overrated actor, overrated performance. I liked the character of "John Blake" but JGL didn't really impress me, bland performance.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 28, 2012)

*Mumbo Jumbo/Bane:* For all the flak Tom Hardy got for Bane's indecipherable talk at times, I found the bit of dialogue I understood the least came from Gary Oldman's Gordon during the Harvey Dent reveal/speech-reading scene from Bane. Something about structures becoming shackles and how Blake should pray he has a friend around to do the dirt so others could keep their hand clean. I got the gist of it, but I really thought he mumbled through it mostly, haha.

*Really good acing by Hathaway:* I thought Hathaway had some really well-acted sequences in the movie. Like how she immediately seemed to regret her actions the moment Bane called Batman "Mr. Wayne," and how shocked and appalled the cool and confident Selina appeared throughout that fight. As far as just Batman goes, she had to process a lot during that fight: 

-Bruce Wayne is Batman (no doubt destroying her previous image of the charming, eccentric billionaire she danced merely a day or two before)
-Bruce Wayne/Batman was in the same mysterious organization as Bane, the League of Shadows
-Batman, the vigilante ass-kicker and budding legend, was getting dominated in a fist fight

So it was interesting when Bruce Wayne teleported to Gotham and approached Selina, and we got see Hathaway do a lot with her eyes. When she spotted Bruce, we saw that she was profoundly relived that he was alive, which was brought on by her tremendous guilt that she betrayed him. Plus she clearly liked him, so there was that. She also stayed true to the Selina character, still hard, still out for number one, but willing to redeem herself by bringing Batman to Lucius. 

-

*Blake/Robin/Batman:* I don't understand why people are saying Blake's going to dress up as Robin or Nightwing, when the Bruce was grooming that kid to be the next Batman. "Batman could be anyone, _that's_ the point." I mean, Bruce fixing the Bat signal on Gordon's rooftop is a dead giveaway. 

*Gordon turns on Bat signal*
*In comes Robin*

Gordon:  This is awkward.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Unless Blake parents were a circus act which they werent then Robin doesnt exist. Why would he name himself after his legal name.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2012)

not all robins had parents that were circus folk that were killed 

but that's besides the point


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Dick was the first the rest just follow suit with his old alias .


----------



## Bart (Jul 28, 2012)

Well it was suggested that the Joker's plot in robbing the back during The Dark Knight had connections with Haley's Circus,

_"The Joker does not appear to have any connections to Gotham’s crime syndicates, though he knocked over a mob bank. One possible motive for this, which could also explain the clown motif, is the Haley Brothers Circus. The circus was recently in town for a two-month engagement and it was rumored their boss had connections to Sal Maroni. The Joker could be a former Haley Brothers employee with some kind of grudge against the mob."_

And then again Nolan never actually dismissed the existance of Dick Grayson; so what I feel, and this is my personal opinion, that the whole thing relating to Wayne Manor being used as an orphanage has a purpose.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was Talia's guardian but you have a point. I'm not sure how long he was there though. He told Bruce "You fight like a young man" maybe saying he's younger than Bruce? Also in the scene where he saves Talia he takes out multiple guys before being taken out. Who knows maybe Bane decided to stay in the prison to save Talia but once Talia left he was physically unable to because of his injuries. I say Bane was in his early 20s when this happened or maybe possibly in the  18-20 year range.


----------



## Bart (Jul 28, 2012)

Bane still acted on his own; and I wouldn't go as far as saying he was a lackey of anything, as he pretty much was going to kill Bruce regardless of what Talia said, being an example of sorts.

The whole part about, _"You fight like a young man" _ doesn't necessarily mean Bane's old, as I doubt he is and for all we know Bane could have been a lot younger than 20 during those events, but granted that Bruce was 38/39 I guess Bane could suggestively have been in his early 40's, it depends.

Bearing in mind that those scenes took place 30 years before _Batman Begins_ him being 20 would mean he was 58 during _The Dark Knight Rises_, which I very much doubt, but then again there's this

*Young Ra's Al Ghul's scenes*
_30 years before Batman Begins_

*Batman Begins to The Dark Knight*
_9 months_

*The Dark Knight to The Dark Knight Rises*
_8 years_


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll say Bane was younger than Bruce but not by much. Not that it really matters since even in his prime he would have had troubles with Bane. 

The part that had me puzzled is that Bruce had no cartilage on his legs. Did that happened because of the fall he took to save Gordon's son?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

76% Box Office drop.  The Dark Knight Rises will struggle to beat The Hunger Games domestically.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope.avi...


----------



## Bart (Jul 28, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I'll say Bane was younger than Bruce but not by much. Not that it really matters since even in his prime he would have had troubles with Bane.
> 
> The part that had me puzzled is that Bruce had no cartilage on his legs. Did that happened because of the fall he took to save Gordon's son?



Oo actually Bane seems to be older than Bruce ;O

He should be around 55+

That's if he was at least around 20 during that flashback sequence, and I guess the whole no cartilage in his legs may have been caused by that or even when he tried to save Rachel ;O


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2012)

Bart said:


> Oo actually Bane seems to be older than Bruce ;O
> 
> He should be around 55+
> 
> That's if he was at least around 20 during that flashback sequence, and I guess the whole no cartilage in his legs may have been caused by that or even when he tried to save Rachel ;O



Talia looked around 10-12 years of age when she escaped and Bane looked fairly young when they showed his face. Plus he said he was born in the dark which could mean he was there since he was either a small child or actually born in there like Talia. I say Talia was around 10-12 while Bane was around 20-22 at the time of the escape.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank god Harley Quinn wasn't in this movie, Nolan would have just got Ellen Page to play her


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, then the fanbase would spend seven months arguing over Nolan's casting skills before she turned in an Oscar worthy performance.










lol


----------



## TSC (Jul 28, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Am I the only one who had nausea during the anthem part? One of the most uncomfortable moments I had in cinema



I hated that scene. I was hoping Bane would come out and crack that annoying brat's neck. That scene was absolutely pointless.


Can anyone also explain why each movie has a different city? Can't they stick with one city design? Did they really needed to switch from blade runner inspired(BB) to chicago(TGK) to NYC(TDKR)?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 76% Box Office drop.  The Dark Knight Rises will struggle to beat The Hunger Games domestically.



Yeah, well, massacres and Olympics will hinder a movie's sales a bit.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2012)

if the massacre was really a factor then the previous week would have taken a bigger hit


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 28, 2012)

Truedat. That's a steep drop though. Some external forces must be at work. It's not like the movie was critically panned, universally.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 28, 2012)

My only problem with the movie is like others have pointed, was Bane defeat. 

In Batman Begins, you know the main villain was Ra's and he and bats get their talk before the "i won't kill you, but i don't have to save you" part.
Main villain: Ra's, second villain/henchman: Scarecrow

In the Dark Knight the joker had great final words about how they are destined to do this forever (Bat vs Clown eternaly) and he just dropped his ace being Dent.
Main villain: Joker, second villain/henchman: Harvey Two face.

Bane, didn't recieve last words or anything, nope, he was shot like a henchman. Remember the clowns that killed each other at the begin of Dark Knight? kinda like that. Also after he was defeated they still got the chase Thalia's and stop the bomb.
Main Villain: Bane, henchman: Bane also?. Because didn't looks like Thalia's was Bane henchman/woman.

Bane deserved his last words.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2012)

is that number even really confirmed at 76%?  I mean its still Saturday so it's not like the total gross is in yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

He is bullshitting you guys, TDK still had the 3rd largest opening for the year only 39 mil behind the avengers. Currently it is at 337 mil worldwide.


----------



## Sine (Jul 28, 2012)

> Bane deserved his last words



You'll just have to imagine the fire.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2012)

One thing I didn't understand was Bane taking blood from a guy at the beginning of the movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> One thing I didn't understand was Bane taking blood from a guy at the beginning of the movie



It was to transfer blood to the dead body they brought to prove the Physicist was in that plane crash.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2012)

It was to make everyone believe that the scientist died in the plane crash.

EDIT: Apparently Huey's a ninja now. Neat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It was to make everyone believe that the scientist died in the plane crash.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently Huey's a ninja now. Neat.



Remove that eye patch and you might be faster .


----------



## Kishido (Jul 29, 2012)

OK I finally was able to watch the movie yesterday... And my mind is blown. I seriously love this movie... personally Dark Knight is still a tad better in my eyey but still this movie blows each other of the last years away.

A worthy final for one of the best movie trilogies... Just one small thing I was dissapointed at


*Spoiler*: __ 



The completely lack of venom and the silly explanation for the mask


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Talia looked around 10-12 years of age when she escaped and Bane looked fairly young when they showed his face. Plus he said he was born in the dark which could mean he was there since he was either a small child or actually born in there like Talia. I say Talia was around 10-12 while Bane was around 20-22 at the time of the escape.



Exactly :3

So even though Bruce was 38 during The Dark Knight Rises that means Talia would have been around 48-49 and Bane would have been around 59+

Confusing ;S


----------



## Starstalker (Jul 29, 2012)

I saw it two days ago and I did not like it.
IMO it is the worst in the trilogy.
The first part of the movie before Batman fights Bane for the first time is godawful. It looks like a bunch of random scenes and events all pilled together.
The second part was decent, but not good enough to redeeme the entire movie.
Bane's death was just stupid.
The ending could have been a lot better.
There are way too much random events in the movie.

Overall...I did not like it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> OK I finally was able to watch the movie yesterday... And my mind is blown. I seriously love this movie... personally Dark Knight is still a tad better in my eyey but still this movie blows each other of the last years away.
> 
> A worthy final for one of the best movie trilogies... Just one small thing I was dissapointed at
> 
> ...



Venom isn't even something Bane uses all of the time, and it's not something he chooses to use. It's not important to the character in that way.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Exactly ^^

Especially as he doesnt use it in the comics as of now.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly :3
> 
> So even though Bruce was 38 during The Dark Knight Rises that means Talia would have been around 48-49 and Bane would have been around 59+
> 
> Confusing ;S



Talia blatantly wasn't 48-49


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Talia blatantly wasn't 48-49



Well the timeline suggests she would have been; that's if she was around 10 year old when he escaped the Pit.

Or actually she may have very well been 38-39, the same age as Bruce if the 30 year prior to Batman Begins shifted to 20 years.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2012)

Where was the 30 years actually mentioned in the film? I don't remember it at all.

20 years would actually work out perfectly, I'd say Nolan dun fucked up if it was ever actually stated.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

well I wouldnt argue timelines with this because we went from 5 months , to two weeks to 23 hours.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2012)

30 years to TDKR (rather than BB) would make sense though, that'd make Talia around Bruce's age, which was what I'd assumed she was from the film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2012)

Man, Talia had awesome boobs in this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally I liked the original rumors which were Huugo figured out Bats identity and hired Bane to do the job for him. Talia was not flesh out enough .


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2012)

Marion Cotillard would get it with the quickness


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Where was the 30 years actually mentioned in the film? I don't remember it at all.
> 
> 20 years would actually work out perfectly, I'd say Nolan dun fucked up if it was ever actually stated.





Danger Doom said:


> well I wouldnt argue timelines with this because we went from 5 months , to two weeks to 23 hours.





Whimsy said:


> 30 years to TDKR (rather than BB) would make sense though, that'd make Talia around Bruce's age, which was what I'd assumed she was from the film.



Well it was said that the flashback occured 30 years before the events of _Batman Begins_.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2012)

Was it actually stated in the movie, or was this in the pre-movie publicity?

Because if it was the latter, the obvious reason they said that was to misdirect the audience into thinking that Bane was the kid, since he could legit have been around 50 in the film - Talia less so.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Not in the film, but an article when Young Ra's was being announced.

I don't think it was to make the audiences thing that Bane was a child as there wasn't any reference to him as we didn't know anything about him being in a flashback until the film was released, it was only said that Ra's Al Ghul would appear in a flashback that occured 30 years before the events of Batman Begins.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, the flashbacks span a period of around 12 years- Ra's Al Ghul first appears getting his girlfriend (wife?) pregnant, and Talia escapes when she is about 12 or 13. The escape is really closer to 17 or 18 years ago.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 29, 2012)

Great movie, just came back from watching it. Am I the only one who thinks that Anne Hathaway was fitting perfectly in the role of Selina Kyle?


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 29, 2012)

Just saw this Movie, the ending got to me.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooo the _The Dark Knight Rises_ is set to make at least 1 billion ;P


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2012)

the correct response to that is who cares?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2012)

The studio.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 29, 2012)

Wayne Industries.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Enterprises.

Wayne Enterprises.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2012)

You sure it isn't Wayne Corp?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Wayne Enterprises.

Stunna your set makes me want to punch you in the face .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Jul 29, 2012)

Foods.

Wayne Foods.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Some people need to be taken to the Pit.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 29, 2012)

Did Alfred and Blake even meet? It will be weird if Alfred go to the batcave just to see a stranger training. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But it looked like alfred also leave gotham for good.




That's kinda bad, you get the batcave, but not the batman money for equipment lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Stranger Tides made over a billion.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention earlier that I very much liked Crane's cameo appearance as the "judge" of the "court" that the people had assembled, and while it is unfortunate that his role in the second two films was far less significant than what it was in the first film, I was very glad to see that he was not forgotten, as he was one of very few characters to be in all three films (the others being Bruce, Alfred, Gordon, and Lucius).

Now, I know it is far too early to be wondering about any new live-action incarnations of the Batman franchise, but what may happen next? There has never been a live-action portrayal of Harley Quinn, to the best of my knowledge, but since her character is always connected to the Joker in some form, her inclusion would require a new portrayal of the Joker, which some film makers may wish to avoid. I also wish to see a new live-action portrayal of the Riddler, because, while there already have been two live-actions portrayals of him (first by Frank Gorshin and then by Jim Carrey), neither of them was as serious as the portrayals of the character from _Batman: the Animated Series_ of _The Batman._ He is one of the few villains who can challenge Batman intellectually, something that was rarely seen in this film series, so I would definitely like to see that in the future.

Also, this has likely been discussed thoroughly by this point, but when Alfred saw Bruce and Selina in the _cantina_ at the end of the film, were actually present, of was that merely Alfred's imagining them being there? I know that Bruce is very awesome and skilled, but I find it difficult to believe that even he could have escaped from that explosion unharmed. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## TSC (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Stunna your set makes me want to punch you in the face .


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that I very much liked Crane's cameo appearance as the "judge" of the "court" that the people had assembled, and while it is unfortunate that his role in the second two films was far less significant than what it was in the first film, I was very glad to see that he was not forgotten, as he was one of very few characters to be in all three films (the others being Bruce, Alfred, Gordon, and Lucius).
> 
> Now, I know it is far too early to be wondering about any new live-action incarnations of the Batman franchise, but what may happen next? There has never been a live-action portrayal of Harley Quinn, to the best of my knowledge, but since her character is always connected to the Joker in some form, her inclusion would require a new portrayal of the Joker, which some film makers may wish to avoid. I also wish to see a new live-action portrayal of the Riddler, because, while there already have been two live-actions portrayals of him (first by Frank Gorshin and then by Jim Carrey), neither of them was as serious as the portrayals of the character from _Batman: the Animated Series_ of _The Batman._ He is one of the few villains who can challenge Batman intellectually, something that was rarely seen in this film series, so I would definitely like to see that in the future.
> 
> *Also, this has likely been discussed thoroughly by this point, but when Alfred saw Bruce and Selina in the cantina at the end of the film, were actually present, of was that merely Alfred's imagining them being there? I know that Bruce is very awesome and skilled, but I find it difficult to believe that even he could have escaped from that explosion unharmed. What does everyone else say about that?*


we know he fixed the auto pilot on the plane. so probably put the plane in auto pilot and stayed somewhere in Gotham where no one saw him. i doubt he was anywhere near the bomb when it exploded.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2012)

Gabe said:


> we know he fixed the auto pilot on the plane. so probably put the plane in auto pilot and stayed somewhere in Gotham where no one saw him. i doubt he was anywhere near the bomb when it exploded.



Would that not have been cowardly, arrogant, and selfish, and also completely undermined the emotional impact of his sacrifice?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Did Alfred and Blake even meet? It will be weird if Alfred go to the batcave just to see a stranger training.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Blake was at the funeral.






DemonDragonJ said:


> Would that not have been cowardly, arrogant, and selfish, and also completely undermined the emotional impact of his sacrifice?



No.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> No.



Could you explain that answer in greater detail, please?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 29, 2012)

No. Especially when considering everything he lost in Gotham--his parents, Rachel, Alfred, innocence, happiness, and his fortune, the last of which didn't seem to bug him at all. Despite all that, he believed the city was worth fighting for, saving, and even dying for, if need be. There's absolutely no need to die if it's wholly unnecessary. Fixing the autopilot made self-sacrifice unnecessary. It's stupid to off yourself when you can save the day and have a legitimate opportunity to still be happy.

_Questioning _Batman's courage despite all he's done to save and redeem that corrupt cesspool of a city undermines all the great sacrifices he did make to save that place. As Alfred said, there was nothing in Gotham for Bruce but pain and tragedy. Bruce had achieved the cultural and symbolic status he had always wanted Batman to be. He even found a worthy successor before leaving.

Bruce got the ending he deserved.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Could you explain that answer in greater detail, please?


because it was bruce wayne who survived, not batman. 

it was batman who died to save the city, and batman did die, as bruce gave up being batman after that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2012)

josh101 said:


> because it was bruce wayne who survived, not batman.
> 
> it was batman who died to save the city, and batman did die, as bruce gave up being batman after that.



Yes, that does make sense, to me; thank you very much.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 29, 2012)

Question: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Selina give Bruce his keys back?


----------



## ovanz (Jul 29, 2012)

I read in other place someone say that they didn't have to use venom drug to give bane strenght if Nolan wanted to be realistic, but at least give him a drug like stereoids or something else, to give him an adiction. More realistic than Darth vader/predator mask.

Guess having a adiction would make a less efficent mercenary/member of the league of shadows.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Would that not have been cowardly, arrogant, and selfish, and also completely undermined the emotional impact of his sacrifice?



no he was not anything of what you said he found a way to live why die when you dont have to. he was willing to die but he deserved to live he lost everything. and like other said batman died but bruce lived. and batman was left as a symbol of a true hero.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 30, 2012)

Parallax said:


> is that number even really confirmed at 76%?  I mean its still Saturday so it's not like the total gross is in yet.



No Rukia was being a dumb ass. It was 60%, the Avengers had a 50% drop, and Dark knight 5x% drop. 

So EVEN WITH a massacre, and Olympic's starting this movie still did almost as well as the other two movies it's second week. (Even though it's set to gross more than the Dark Knight anyways)


----------



## Lavender (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2012)

*How Batman should have defeated Bane*

[Pulls off Bane's mask]
*Batman:* _"I won't kill you, but I don't have to give you your mask back either."_


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Blake/Robin/Batman:* I don't understand why people are saying Blake's going to dress up as Robin or Nightwing, when the Bruce was grooming that kid to be the next Batman. "Batman could be anyone, _that's_ the point." I mean, Bruce fixing the Bat signal on Gordon's rooftop is a dead giveaway.
> 
> *Gordon turns on Bat signal*
> *In comes Robin*
> ...



I think the same too. Also his name was more like a nod to fans, showing that he was secretly a Robin throughout the movie. His Robin times are over and he is the one who carries torch now. (just as we suggested) 

But I wonder how will he pull this of without the training of Bruce?



*Spoiler*: _Argh watch and tear up_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1QYpOfFJmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 30, 2012)

It was utter shit. So many shitty parts I don't even know where to begin.. In dark knight Heath steals the spot light and now Joseph Gordon Lewit. LOL'd. This movie is supposed to be a batman movie. 

What really cracked me up was the part where Bale goes "WHHHEEEEAOOOORRRR IS IT ???" on Bane. Like he is taking a 20 inch dildo up his ass.

Other honorable mentions : Marion's 5th rate death. Completely irrelevan and uncessary side plots of catwoman, insptector Gordon, Fox and other irrelevant characters. Alfred all of a sudden starting to act like Bruce Wayne's wife. Bruce wayne going "Alfred where are you?" a second after saying good bye to him. Bane getting one shot. And the shittiest movie ending I've ever seen.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I think the same too. Also his name was more like a nod to fans, showing that he was secretly a Robin throughout the movie. His Robin times are over and he is the one who carries torch now. (just as we suggested)
> 
> *But I wonder how will he pull this of without the training of Bruce?*



*Ra's Al Ghul:* _"Your training is nothing. The will is everything. The will to act."_

Not that training is nothing, but Ra's meant that he needs to be coupled with will. Here's a viral posted a while back of how Blake ranked in several areas,

*John Blake's evaluation*



Personally I think he'll end up finding someone to instruct him, even before Bruce was trained by Ra's he knew was quite a brilliant fighter, but training isn't the issue here given he seems to have a lot more skills than Bruce before he left _Gotham_ and that's a most encourging thought.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 30, 2012)

It depends what robin it is: Dick grayson = the athletic, Jason Todd = lots of anger issues, Tim drake = detective/tecnique. I asume is gonna be more Tim Drake robin, so the detective part will be a mayor thing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Ra's Al Ghul:* _"Your training is nothing. The will is everything. The will to act."_
> 
> Not that training is nothing, but Ra's meant that he needs to be coupled with will. Here's a viral posted a while back of how Blake ranked in several areas,
> 
> ...



I can see Alfred and Lucius giving him a "how to be a Batman" course but really now, he needs a spiritual training as well since its noted that he have anger issues in movie.



ovanz said:


> It depends what robin it is: Dick grayson = the athletic, Jason Todd = lots of anger issues, Tim drake = detective/tecnique. I asume is gonna be more Tim Drake robin, so the detective part will be a mayor thing.



The problem is he is the combination of three  Being cop like Dick, anger issues+ orphan problems like Jason and detective skills+finding out who Batman is at a very early age like Tim.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I can see Alfred and Lucius giving him a "how to be a Batman" course but really now, he needs a spiritual training as well since its noted that he have anger issues in movie.



I thought that; I'd like to think Lucius would, especially due to the technological side that he'd need as well as the expense and no how of someone like Lucius, but would Alfred wish to see someone else go through what Bruce did?



Moon~ said:


> The problem is he is the combination of three  Being cop like Dick, anger issues+ orphan problems like Jason and detective skills+finding out who Batman is at a very early age like Tim.



Spot on, Moon :3

Exactly, he's a combination of all three, but (from what you said above) where was it said he had anger issues? ;O


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 30, 2012)

So Bruce climbed the pit but let the others down there?


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2012)

He let down the rope ^^

The rope that was used to bring down supplies.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly, he's a combination of all three, but (from what you said above) where was it said he had anger issues? ;O



He has anger issues in the sense that he never got over the murder of his dad, and had to create a facade while growing up because that was more convenient than dealing with attempts from therapists/teachers/whatevers to "heal" him.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 30, 2012)

I finally saw the film today and all I can think of is how badly Batman is himself portrayed.


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR FREAKIN' SPOILERS. _ 



Nolan has this wonderful cast of villains and sidekicks and, yet, Batman himself just sucks. I felt nothing for him throughout the entire film. When he fell, when Bane kicked ten tonnes of shit out of him, I was more impressed with Bane than I was concerned for Bruce. When he was in The Pit, I was more interested in how Gotham was faring than how he was.

I mean, hell... Were we supposed to cheer when Bruce finally reappeared in Gotham City with only 12 hours or so to go? I didn't. Nobody in the entire theatre did.

I absolutely hate how Bane was killed by Catwoman, as well. I wanted that second battle between Batman and Bane to reach its climax - and instead, Batman is stabbed by a villain that my _mother_ saw coming and Catwoman rides in and shoots Bane rather casually. It was a terrible end to an otherwise awesome bad guy.

Yes, I said it. Bane was awesome. His accent - the weird Shakespearean tone he took underneath the gas-mask distortion - was a bit off, but damn I really enjoyed him. His rather charismatic speeches, the little bit of backstory we got and the fighting... Oh the fighting he did... The guy just carried himself so damn well. Catwoman was crazy awesome, too. Not Michelle Pfeiffer crazy awesome, but not far off either. Anne Hathaway carried a great many scenes, including the blooming romance between Catwoman and Batman.

Which just makes me bang my head in annoyance - why was everyone but Batman so awesome?

One final thing... That ending... With Batman seemingly dying to save the city from a bomb only to reveal later on that he was actually alive... That was done, like, a million times better by Robert Downey Jr., twice. I don't know why it was done so poorly, but I would've expected the supposed death to at least be as emotional as Iron Man's and Sherlock's - yet it wasn't. It felt kinda like they added it in because they had no other way to allow Bruce to "retire".


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2012)

That's my main gripe with the Nolan series, Batman's just effing boring in these movies. Clearly overshadowed by the villains.

I'm hoping whoever takes over from here maintains the quality set but is successful in making Batman interesting again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2012)

Really it's just a matter of focus. It's not like it's hard to make Batman cool, he's Batman. I'd say Nolan only fails in that Batman's cool moments were always against cops / mooks.

At least once post begins he should have had a moment where he clearly bested his opponent. He did in the very beginning of TDK, but clearly scarecrow had seen better days.


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Really it's just a matter of focus. It's not like it's hard to make Batman cool, he's Batman.



It really shouldn't be. I don't know if it's Nolan's directing or Bale's acting, but Batman really comes up short in these movies.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 30, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Question:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope. ):







Grimmjowsensei said:


> What really cracked me up was the part where Bale goes "WHHHEEEEAOOOORRRR IS IT ???" on Bane. Like he is taking a 20 inch dildo up his ass.



XD

I thought it was a nod towards his previous interrogation with the joker.

That was one of the most parodied scenes from TDK so they couldn't have been unaware of the similarities.



Velocity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely hate how Bane was killed by Catwoman, as well. I wanted that second battle between Batman and Bane to reach its climax - and instead




*Spoiler*: __ 



As soon as batman ripped bane's mask the second battle was pretty much over with. The pain was becoming too much of an issue for him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2012)

Vice said:


> It really shouldn't be. I don't know if it's Nolan's directing or Bale's acting, but Batman really comes up short in these movies.



Nolan's directing or Goyer's writing. It works for TDK, as Batman's victory over the joker is intended to be hollow, but really the only notable things Bats did in TDKR aside from trashing mooks was climb out of the pit and pilot the bat.

I would have liked to see more stuff on par with his debut in TDKR (blacking out the tunnel was awesome) or his scenes in Begins ("WHERE ARE YOU!?" "Here." or "What's that?" "Backup.")

Oh yeah, rewatched TDK the other day. Do you guys think if Bruce had been wearing his original suit he wouldn't have been hurt by Talia's stab?


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Probably. But equally he'd have been merked to shit by Bane, given that he wouldn't have been able to move very well.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> *How Batman should have defeated Bane*
> 
> [Pulls off Bane's mask]
> *Batman:* _"I won't kill you, but I don't have to give you your mask back either."_


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I finally saw the film today and all I can think of is how badly Batman is himself portrayed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR FREAKIN' SPOILERS. _
> ...



Agree with most. I watched it for a second time and these flaws are jarring. 

Although Batman did have some bad-ass presence in a few key scenes. When he came out (after 8+ years absence) on his Batpod the theater crowd, and yess me too, went wild. Then that scene where zillion cops are closing in on him, while Bruce puts his "not this shit again" face. Fucking awesome

I said it before, pacing in this movie with a few plot holes cripples it from being great like TDK

Hoping for and extended cut. This movie could use it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh yeah, rewatched TDK the other day. Do you guys think if Bruce had been wearing his original suit he wouldn't have been hurt by Talia's stab?



It's a subtle callback to TDK, specifically Lucius on the new suit.

*From 0:00 to 0:40. I suggest you stop by 0:38, for your volume's sake.*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 30, 2012)

Anybody pissed the version of bane's theme song they played when he was o screen is noticeably absent from the official soundtrack


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 31, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Agree with most. I watched it for a second time and these flaws are jarring.
> 
> Although Batman did have some bad-ass presence in a few key scenes. When he came out (after 8+ years absence) on his Batpod the theater crowd, and yess me too, went wild. Then that scene where zillion cops are closing in on him, while Bruce puts his "not this shit again" face. Fucking awesome
> 
> ...



Two things:

1) TDK wasn't great, it was amazing.

2) TDKR is great and it's last 30 minutes are amazing. I couldn't have asked for a better ending. If you guys go look at some really good reviews (that I posted) you will see that these so called "plot holes" actually aren't there. I've seen the movie three times now. There ARE flaws, but nothing major. Go read or watch some critics talk about the movie and you'll see. This movie actually needed MORE time because people like you seem to not be able to keep up with the fast pace.

In terms of symbolism and everything coming together, nothing beats this movie.

*Remember*, just because the movie didn't have certain scenes turn out how *YOU*, let me repeat that, *YOU* wanted doesn't make it a "mistake", or "failure". It's his adaptation not yours.

And for the most part his movie has been a success even despite some negative perceptions of it here and there.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> It was utter shit. So many shitty parts I don't even know where to begin.. In dark knight Heath steals the spot light and now Joseph Gordon Lewit. LOL'd. This movie is supposed to be a batman movie.
> 
> What really cracked me up was the part where Bale goes "WHHHEEEEAOOOORRRR IS IT ???" on Bane. Like he is taking a 20 inch dildo up his ass.
> 
> Other honorable mentions : Marion's 5th rate death. Completely irrelevan and uncessary side plots of catwoman, insptector Gordon, Fox and other irrelevant characters. Alfred all of a sudden starting to act like Bruce Wayne's wife. Bruce wayne going "Alfred where are you?" a second after saying good bye to him. Bane getting one shot. And the shittiest movie ending I've ever seen.



I kindly disagree with everything you said. 

 I thought you would like it. Eh, can't please everyone.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 31, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) TDK wasn't great, it was amazing.
> 
> ...





I called TDK great, but now its "amazing". What's the difference. I can agree that TDK is a classic, but who cares which definition I use

Also the movie indeed needs more time. No matter how hard you look at at, the second act is still flawed. The moment Bruce is in the Pit and Bane takes over Gotham, it can easily use more exposition, since it hardly convey's the feel of Bane taking over and how Gothams citizens truly felt. 
Instead of the usual bullcrap speech Bane gave. Bane talks about revolution and "equillness" by having the upper class of Gotham pay. Yet we see the scum/lower class of Gotham take control. What about the middle class who, the average citizen?

I agree that the last 30 minutes are amazing, but I never mentioned having problems with that. Except for that cheesy "dragging the bomb away". Tony Stark dragging bomb away >>> Bruce Wayne draggin bomb away 

Overal the first and third act are truly "amazing". But its the middle where it falters a bit. Ironically thats also the act where Bats is outta Gotham 

Overal 
TDKR  8.5/10
TDK 9.5/10
BB 8/10


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Probably. But equally he'd have been merked to shit by Bane, given that he wouldn't have been able to move very well.



To be honest this Bruce was nerfed to shit. 8 years without training, no cartilage in his knee probably elbows too. Really terrible state of mind (finding out about Rachel, falling out with Alfred, The joker's aftermath still ringing in his ear) all these things played against Bruce. Which is why his defeat didn't make Bane impressive to me. A properly trained Bruce hardly broke a sweat during that second round.


----------



## Sine (Jul 31, 2012)

> Which is why his defeat didn't make Bane impressive to me. A properly trained Bruce hardly broke a sweat during that second round.



bane pulverized batmans cowl into two pieces, smashed holes into concrete pillars and almost snapped batman himself in half. bruce broke a piece of banes mask and was still getting thrown around in close combat while bane was apparently in agony.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2012)

Is that why he was throwing wild swings and missing? Bane's shit got wrecked by a healthy Bruce. .


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 31, 2012)

It's interesting:

Batman Begins: Has what I think the true 'Gotham feel'. It feels crippled by the mob, villains etc, almost a sickened place to walk in. Very urbanized but you can sense the underlying danger. The Narrows was nicely made too. Ra's Al Ghul has never been my favorite villain and neither was Scarecrow, but it was a good movie nonetheless.

Gotham city is corrupt and overrun with criminal activities.

The Dark Knight: Lost most of the "Gotham feel" for more of an upscale urban city. The Joker being genius in this movie and Dent really made the Dark Knight so good for me, otherwise I'd be nit picking on the scenery and how it's changed from the first movie.

Gotham city is in worst shape ever (Dent: It's always darkest before the dawn)

TDKR: "Gotham" is completely gone and I barely view it as "Gotham city" but more as New York. Bane is absolutely well done, finally portrayed as a briliant strategist like he is in some of the comic books and he actually pushes Batman to the brink. I love it.

Gotham city is recuperating.

Did anyone notice how the sceneries changed during the trilogy? I rewatched Batman Begins the other day and it really struck me how different it was. I understand that since there's 8 years between Begins and Rises, that there would be a difference, but I feel like Rises and TDK were the same in scenery so that you don't really see how Gotham recuperated as a "city".

/mad rantings from an insomniac. Bed time for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)

Actually I would much preferred they had done it that Bruce did not retire, that Bane had bruce working late nights for weeks without rest and recuperation, then Blind sided him in the Batcave.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Could you explain that answer in greater detail, please?



Because as far as anyone knows, he died. It's just like Gordon said, the people of Gotham know who saved them. Batman.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2012)

BB : 7/10
TDK : 8/10
TDKR :6/10

Thats how I see it.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> He has anger issues in the sense that he never got over the murder of his dad, and had to create a facade while growing up because that was more convenient than dealing with attempts from therapists/teachers/whatevers to "heal" him.



Oo right I see ;O



Bender said:


>



Haha


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> Is that why he was throwing wild swings and missing? Bane's shit got wrecked by a healthy Bruce. .



Bane dominated Bruce in the second fight.  Bruce was getting pounded and was on the floor in seconds. Even after breaking Bane's mask he took a beating and a weakened turn that pillar into ashes. Bane was always superior and to be honest even in his prime Bruce would have had problems with Bane. He was stronger, faster and better trained than Bruce.  Even Alfred himself said it.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> Is that why he was throwing wild swings and missing? Bane's shit got wrecked by a healthy Bruce. .



I love how Batman suddenly got a +5 in constitution and shrugged off a flurry of concrete busting punches like they were nothing


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I love how Batman suddenly got a +5 in constitution and shrugged off a flurry of concrete busting punches like they were nothing



Well he is wearing body armour .


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Bane dominated Bruce in the second fight.  Bruce was getting pounded and was on the floor in seconds. Even after breaking Bane's mask he took a beating and a weakened turn that pillar into ashes. Bane was always superior and to be honest even in his prime Bruce would have had problems with Bane. He was stronger, faster and better trained than Bruce.  Even Alfred himself said it.



Exactly :3

Arguably he was in his prime when he came out of the pit in _The Dark Knight Rises_; and the fact of the matter is what on earth would Bane do to someone who had problems in the dark against a clown with a crowbar and two dogs?


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Hated the fact that he quit being batman for eight years. So basically he was only batman for like a year. I also expected this movie to have an older batman with very high detective skills. This trilogy has been fucked up. There I said it! The two movies before TDKR were awesome. Now I will wait probably a decade or a little less for a reboot.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2012)

He easily tracked down Selina Kyle. .


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought that was terrible on her part too. Its like she twitched then jerked her head it look so unnatural.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> He easily tracked down Selina Kyle. .



He's a detective after all plus his training with the League 



Moon~ said:


>



WTF ;O

Plus she didnt die. She fell asleep.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)

She had an engine rammed into her , I pretty sure she is resting eternally.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2012)

Im back bitches  

Another thing which fucking annoyed me was the first Bane/Bruce fight. The chereography itself was fucking awful  It was just an exchange of haymakers until Batman had enough and was staggered. I mean the guy has brick wall busting kicks yet not once did he think to utilise them  Really?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 1, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BB : 7/10
> TDK : 8/10
> TDKR :6/10
> 
> Thats how I see it.



BB : 6/10
TDK : 11/10
TDKR : 13/10

Why?

BB explained how batman would work in the real world and was so fixated on explaining to us how batman would work we rarely got to see batman. Rhaz was a bad villain and scarecrow could have carried the movie if nolan didn't think he was a joke character. Then you had rachel...and by god dat bad love story which did nothing but show how soft bruce really is (which will be an on going theme). 

TDK the joker nuff said

TDKR a complete batman story. 

I'll just going to make another thread with a full review after gouging my eyes out reading half of this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> BB : 6/10
> TDK : 11/10
> TDKR : 13/10
> 
> ...



Wuzz  telling it like how it is  .


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly :3
> 
> Arguably he was in his prime when he came out of the pit in _The Dark Knight Rises_; and the fact of the matter is what on earth would Bane do to someone who had problems in the dark against a clown with a crowbar and two dogs?



Arguably he was in his prime, but I disagree. He was still pushing 40, going gray in the hair, and had an assortment of serious injuries and maladies at the beginning of the movie that he didn't have when  he was running around in The Dark Knight.

Also, Bane didn't dominate Batman in that second fight. That was much more evenly matched. Bane had the good start and early momentum but Batman, as all superheroes inevitably do, rallied and came roaring back to gain the upper hand. By the time Batman cut the anesthetic off from Bane's supply, Bane _lost _right then and there. When that chronic pain returned to him, it made Bane wild and overly aggressive. So he was swinging his ass off, ever faster and harder, and yes did get Batman against the pillars, but Batman took every shot and basically rope-a-doped his ass, Ali style. So to say Bane dominated their second fight, to me, is silly. Batman literally had him in the fetal position at the end of their second fight.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Arguably he was in his prime, but I disagree. He was still pushing 40, going gray in the hair, and had an assortment of serious injuries and maladies at the beginning of the movie that he didn't have when  he was running around in The Dark Knight.
> 
> Also, Bane didn't dominate Batman in that second fight. That was much more evenly matched. Bane had the good start and early momentum but Batman, as all superheroes inevitably do, rallied and came roaring back to gain the upper hand. By the time Batman cut the anesthetic off from Bane's supply, Bane _lost _right then and there. When that chronic pain returned to him, it made Bane wild and overly aggressive. So he was swinging his ass off, ever faster and harder, and yes did get Batman against the pillars, but Batman took every shot and basically rope-a-doped his ass, Ali style. So to say Bane dominated their second fight, to me, is silly. Batman literally had him in the fetal position at the end of their second fight.



Really? All I remember is Bruce being trashed around and not even landing a punch in the second fight and this is someone who seen the movie three times already. Bruce was never better than Bane. Bane even owned him for a while until the anesthetic was removed. Batman won because of plot of course.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Arguably he was in his prime, but I disagree. He was still pushing 40, going gray in the hair, and had an assortment of serious injuries and maladies at the beginning of the movie that he didn't have when  he was running around in The Dark Knight.
> 
> Also, Bane didn't dominate Batman in that second fight. That was much more evenly matched. Bane had the good start and early momentum but Batman, as all superheroes inevitably do, rallied and came roaring back to gain the upper hand. By the time Batman cut the anesthetic off from Bane's supply, Bane _lost _right then and there. When that chronic pain returned to him, it made Bane wild and overly aggressive. So he was swinging his ass off, ever faster and harder, and yes did get Batman against the pillars, but Batman took every shot and basically rope-a-doped his ass, Ali style. So to say Bane dominated their second fight, to me, is silly. Batman literally had him in the fetal position at the end of their second fight.



Well Bruce was 39 in _The Dark Knight Rises_.

Had had a vast amount of experience still, especially given that during _The Dark Knight_ he only had around nine months of experience as Batman; he was in his prime in all sense of the word during _The Dark Knight Rises_, not just physically speaking.

They were ever so slightly evenly matched, I agree; but most importantly Bruce wasn't relying in his tools and wasn't afraid of Bane as he was earlier, but his opponent lost purely because of luck, as it's fairly obvious in the film and in the comics, Bruce has always had problems thwarting Bane, whether that be physically or mentally.

It's not silly because Bane wasn't dominated; he may have lost purely because of Bruce's hit and damage to his breathing apparatus; and as you would have noticed Bane took every one of Bruce's shots as well before the mask mishap.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

By the way _The Dark Knight Rises_ script has been released ;O

Anyone who wants it let me know and I'll PM you it :WOW


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking at this video I think the original Bane voice was more badass

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZW5qyc2g6U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a mixed bag - half the lines are better in one, half in the other.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well Bruce was 39 in _The Dark Knight Rises_.
> 
> Had had a vast amount of experience still, especially given that during _The Dark Knight_ he only had around nine months of experience as Batman; he was in his prime in all sense of the word during _The Dark Knight Rises_, not just physically speaking.
> 
> ...



He hadn't been Batman since The Dark Knight though - his skills must have atrophied, and his body was pretty fucked too.

He was clearly in his physical prime during TDK, and he might have magically returned to that from being in the pit in TDKR.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> He hadn't been Batman since The Dark Knight though - his skills must have atrophied, and his body was pretty fucked too.
> 
> He was clearly in his physical prime during TDK, and he might have magically returned to that from being in the pit in TDKR.



Indeed, but he still had almost eight years to improve and being at your prime isn't necessarily a physical thing, and skills musn't have atrophied that much given that he did to those League members on their motorbikes or being able to pretty much decipher what Selina was doing as far as the fingerprints were concerned.

Physical prime during _The Dark Knight_; perhaps, I mean he was manhandled by a clown with a crowbar and two dogs, mind you; when he faces Bane for the second time he was in his prime, or physical prime I guess, but that doesn't mean he was better than Bane.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Physical prime during _The Dark Knight_; perhaps, I mean he was manhandled by a clown with a crowbar and two dogs, mind you; when he faces Bane for the second time he was in his prime, or physical prime I guess, but that doesn't mean he was better than Bane.



In real life, a maniac with a crowbar and two dogs tends to trump fighting skill 9/10. If Bruce was in his physical prime in this movie and not the last, he'd probably still have done just as badly against the Joker given the same situation. Maybe even if he was expecting it.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> In real life, a maniac with a crowbar and two dogs tends to trump fighting skill 9/10. If Bruce was in his physical prime in this movie and not the last, he'd probably still have done just as badly against the Joker given the same situation. Maybe even if he was expecting it.



Fighting skill from a man who was named by Ra's Al Ghul as his great pupil? Even if it was in the dark, Bruce should still have held his own; he would have fallen in any case if he tried such as thing against Bane.

Hmm you may have a point about if he was given the same scenario ;O


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah im back for more  

Another handicap i might like to add is that the breathing apparatus cancelled any sort of pain, so technically this made Bane nigh-invincible as he isn't able to feel any pain whatsoever, so he could shrug off Bruce's punches.


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Aug 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Indeed, but he still had almost eight years to improve and being at your prime isn't necessarily a physical thing, and skills musn't have atrophied that much given that he did to those League members on their motorbikes or being able to pretty much decipher what Selina was doing as far as the fingerprints were concerned.
> 
> Physical prime during _The Dark Knight_; perhaps, I mean he was manhandled by a clown with a crowbar and two dogs, mind you; when he faces Bane for the second time he was in his prime, or physical prime I guess, but that doesn't mean he was better than Bane.



Didn't he pretty much _give up_ for those 8 years - or did I completely misinterpret the first chunk of the movie? The man was hobbling around with a walking stick, and apparently hadn't left Wayne manor in years, he was hardly in good condition. His brain was still alert, but then he didn't have much else to do but think.

And Joker beat his ass because he'd prepped the area before Batman got there. Batman also had to deal with a tech malfunction, which gave Joker the chance to land a critical blow. He also had two Rottweilers and was _stabbing the shit out of him_ for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Didn't he pretty much _give up_ for those 8 years - or did I completely misinterpret the first chunk of the movie? The man was hobbling around with a walking stick, and apparently hadn't left Wayne manor in years, he was hardly in good condition. His brain was still alert, but then he didn't have much else to do but think.
> 
> And Joker beat his ass because he'd prepped the area before Batman got there. Batman also had to deal with a tech malfunction, which gave Joker the chance to land a critical blow. He also had two Rottweilers and was _stabbing the shit out of him_ for about 30 seconds.



Lmfao well he is, but that doesn't mean he wasn't at his prime :3

Exactly, he was still alert; and he made up for his physical condition, as far as his legs were concerned due to the lack of cartilage, with that rather handy leg brace.

Tech malfunction, yet he was confident enough in _The Dark Knight Rises_ to use his EMP device to knock out all the lights when standing toe-to-toe against Bane, which sort of suggests he had the skill to fight in the dark, to a certain point. And well yeah the two Rottweilers hmm welll Ra's al Ghul did say he'd train Bruce to be able to handle 500 men.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think you understand what prime means lol

He was broken by the end of TDK - Bane just made it official.

I will say that his detective skills seemed pretty good in this one - I liked seeing that side of him more.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

I know what prime means :3

You're just suggesting that it's purely a physical thing ~

Indeed haha well yeah his detective skills were fairly good in this one :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Fighting skill from a man who was named by Ra's Al Ghul as his great pupil? Even if it was in the dark, Bruce should still have held his own; he would have fallen in any case if he tried such as thing against Bane.
> 
> Hmm you may have a point about if he was given the same scenario ;O



Bane doesn't feel pain; that is his advantage. If he figured out the anasthetic in the gas mask the Joker could take him. Mostly because the Joker cheats.

As Whimsy said, Joker was prepped and Batman's tech was malfunctioning- in addition, he was pressed for time and probably made mistakes based on that alone, not to mention he had just spent energy fighting Joker's goons and SWAT guys while trying to not get innocent people shot.

All that said; yes, even fighting skill from Ra's Al Ghul.

Especially since this has to be the least-skilled Batman I've ever seen fighting on screen (yes, even Adam West- he _never_ lost a fight). Bane and Batman know how to fight, but they aren't exactly masters of every fighting style known to man. And they aren't especially fast either.

Also, when, exactly, did Batman display his detective skills?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 2, 2012)

When he figured out that he didn't have a wife.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 2, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Bane doesn't feel pain; that is his advantage. If he figured out the anasthetic in the gas mask the Joker could take him. Mostly because the Joker cheats.
> 
> As Whimsy said, Joker was prepped and Batman's tech was malfunctioning- in addition, he was pressed for time and probably made mistakes based on that alone, not to mention he had just spent energy fighting Joker's goons and SWAT guys while trying to not get innocent people shot.
> 
> ...



While an argument its not entirely the best one you can make. Real world fight, speed and skill are relative, not absolutes. Getting the jump, going in by surprise, generally doing the unexpected, is the easiest way to knock someone out as quickly as possible but its not bound to happen 100% of the time or even 1% of the time. The only thing that has upward scaling is raw physical power. Why? Because there are hard caps to how much pain your body can take and that cap unfortunately putters and patters off when compared to how much force per square inch the human body can produce. 

What does this all mean? 99% of movie fights are fake but incredibly fun to watch. The Nolans batman will never be remembered for having great fight scenes because its more in the bounds of reality because Batman actually moves and behaves like a man in 100 pounds of armor who can barely move his neck. Even the upgraded suit is at best 40-60 pounds of titanium/leather/etc. And no martial art in the world makes you move like the human flash.

And for all intent and purposes, Bane is MUCH OLDER THAN BATMAN by at least 20 years.... So children grab your milk and calm down.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> And for all intent and purposes, Bane is MUCH OLDER THAN BATMAN by at least 20 years.... So children grab your milk and calm down.



No he isn't. He's older than Talia. So Bane is older, but not 20 years or something.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

Bane was a grown man when he was talias protector


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, and how old is Talia? It's never stated, but I assumed Bruce had a good 5-10 years on her. I doubt the gap between Bruce and Bane is that large.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it was...


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't find it anywhere


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2012)

Ra's Al Ghul was a young man when he found Bane.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

@masamune1 
Pretty much Wuzzman's post.

Actually, Bane does feel pain, from what's been said of that breathing apparatus.

The only malfunctioning in the tech part was that Bruce couldn't see, yet he used that portable EMP device to knock out the lights when facing Bane, suggesting he had the skill to handle himself in the dark for the most part; or a skill he heighted during _The Dark Knight Rises_.

But I agree, he spent a lot of energy taking out the special forces.

I don't see how he was the least-skilled, as clearly he wasn't as far as combat goes. He was just facing a stronger, faster, smarter and overall better opponent.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2012)

Bane said he was already a man when he left the pit so is safe to assume he was between 18-21 when he left the pit. I don't think he was that old to be honest. He might be older than Bruce but not by much. The timeline is really confusing.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 3, 2012)

If Talia was 10 when she escaped, and Bane around 20-25, that would make Bane 40-45 by TDKR - pretty similar to Bruce.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

Talia and Bruce are similar in age....


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2012)

My main question is, how old is Alfred?!


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Doubt it Whimsy. It would be extremely difficult, probably unheard of, for a 30 year old to become such a high ranking board member of such a prestigious corporation. I would say 35-40, leaning more towards 40.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

When Bruce was hitting 40ish Alfred was still going strong.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Bane said he was already a man when he left the pit so is safe to assume he was between 18-21 when he left the pit. I don't think he was that old to be honest. He might be older than Bruce but not by much. The timeline is really confusing.



_"You fight like a younger man, with nothing held back. Admirable but mistaken."_



Whimsy said:


> If Talia was 10 when she escaped, and Bane around 20-25, that would make Bane 40-45 by TDKR - pretty similar to Bruce.



We still don't know how old she was :3

What we do know is that when _Young Ra's_ first appeared at the Pit it was 30 years before the events of _Batman Begins_, but that was before Talia was born so it could have been 20 or even 15 years after when we see her in the flashback.

Added to the 8 years between _The Dark Knight_ and _The Dark Knight Rises_.

If Bane was 20 during the flashback then he would be nearing 50, meaning he'd be almost 10 years older than Bruce, which sort of does make sense.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2012)

The one who we should be applauding for their physical condition is Alfred.


----------



## The Potential (Aug 3, 2012)

Just saw it the other day with my spouse.... *IT WAS FUCKING SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Our favorite out of the trilogy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

You could have posted this in TDKR thread though...

ermmm


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Wuzz earned his batrespect. 

also


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Time to batten down the hatches, thinking I ;O


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

I wish the cowl was done right for once, overlapping his shoulders.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

I am not sure if you can ?

inb4youknow.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Opaste (Aug 3, 2012)

I have to say I really loved Tom Hardy's portrayal of Bane. The character had this really menacing presence that stole basically every scene he was in, and there was just something downright terrifying about how Bane - this huge musclebound mountain of a man - remained a perfectly polite, well-spoken and calm gentleman while subjecting people to vicious and brutal violence.

I have somewhat mixed feelings about the way the second battle between Batman and Bane went, and how Bane met his end. At first I was very disappointed for Bane to go down that fast, and especially for the way he was killed unceremoniously like some mook by Catwoman, but after thinking about it more (and seeing the movie again), it occurred to me that there wasn't really many other plausible ways for Batman to win.

When a writer makes a villain strong and tough enough, and then gives them some massive weak-point to compensate, usually what happens is the hero has to exploit said weakness to overcome the bad guy. Though it does sometimes leave viewers feeling the hero won too easily, like he simply punched the villain in his "off-switch" to shut him down.

Seeing as how Batman's punches weren't really doing much to Bane due to the seeming pain-immunity given by his mask, even though they were otherwise relatively evenly matched in their second fight (though Bane still seemed to have the slight upper hand), it was only a matter of time before Batman started getting worn down from Bane's attacks, and he would have eventually lost if the mask had remained intact.

Though I think they went a little overboard with just how critical the mask was to Bane - the second the mask broke, his old injuries started to quickly overwhelm Bane, and a minute later the man wasn't even able to move anymore. It certainly seemed like Batman's attacks on Bane did absolutely nothing, only the punches which broke the mask were of any use. It does make Batman's efforts seem slightly less cool if he could have just as easily beat Bane by not attacking at all, and simply grabbing his mask and running away, and the man would have still dropped down a minute later completely crippled.

So fighting against Bane does feel a little like fighting against an unstoppable robot which just happens to have a huge off-switch on its face. "Punch here for instant victory" 

But still, loved the movie.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I would've liked a moment similar to Avatar, actually. Stephen Lang had a habit of just, like, holding his breath. If Bane's mask had broken, I would've liked to see him continue to fight regardless - so the mask wouldn't have been a crutch, but perhaps a comfort, and that adrenaline can do the same thing for him as the mask did if he gets riled up enough.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2012)

Guess who's back 

So umm yeah anyone notice how Bruce killed the truck driver with the bat? Talia had to take over the wheel because the driver was incapacitated . 

Lol wtf, batman doesnt kill. Nolan turning into Burton much.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

He kills at least fifty people in the first movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Guess who's back
> 
> So umm yeah anyone notice how Bruce killed the truck driver with the bat? Talia had to take over the wheel because the driver was incapacitated .
> 
> Lol wtf, batman doesnt kill. Nolan turning into Burton much.



He doesnt have to  stop you from driving your truck into open fire.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

He should have shot Selena for being a bitch. Batman without balls.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2012)

That was before being batman stunna. . 

Besides, hold on im dissing Nolan here so yeah he did wipe out a good chunk of the league.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

Opaste said:


> I have to say I really loved Tom Hardy's portrayal of Bane. The character had this really menacing presence that stole basically every scene he was in, and there was just something downright terrifying about how Bane - this huge musclebound mountain of a man - remained a perfectly polite, well-spoken and calm gentleman while subjecting people to vicious and brutal violence.
> 
> I have somewhat mixed feelings about the way the second battle between Batman and Bane went, and how Bane met his end. At first I was very disappointed for Bane to go down that fast, and especially for the way he was killed unceremoniously like some mook by Catwoman, but after thinking about it more (and seeing the movie again), it occurred to me that there wasn't really many other plausible ways for Batman to win.
> 
> ...



I was thinking to myself "FUCKING STOP TRYING TO FIX YOUR MASK!!"


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Who cares, he still had decided that taking lives made him just as bad as a criminal.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

Reading is hard 10 char. Thanks danger doooom


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2012)

Nolan.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

_Nolan._


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Doubt it Whimsy. It would be extremely difficult, probably unheard of, for a 30 year old to become such a high ranking board member of such a prestigious corporation. I would say 35-40, leaning more towards 40.



She wasn't ordinary though. The League of Shadows tried to take over Gotham through economic means many, many years ago in Gotham as stated in BB. I don't doubt she could be given control of a company earlier than most.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He should have shot Selena for being a bitch. Batman without balls.



He shot her full of his semen later.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 4, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Looking at this video I think the original Bane voice was more badass
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZW5qyc2g6U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I can't understand much of what Bane is saying at all in the original dub. I'm glad they re-dubbed his voice.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 4, 2012)

I never really gave a review, but here it is (sort of).

That opening scene with Bane and the CIA is one of my favourites. Nolan's introduction into the last two Batman films are great (obviously _Begins_ needed to focus on Bruce as a child, but having the villains do their thing right away gets me amped). I could understand Bane here perfectly. The only thing I didn't catch is what Bane's goon says when he tells him "they expect one of us in the wreckage, brother." It was something about fire because Bane then says "the fire rises." Maybe I'm just slow but I didn't realize why Bane took the doctor's blood until later. 

Showing how Gotham was EIGHT years after Harvey Dent died was something I didn't like very much. You're saying for eight years, Gotham was able to keep the Joker (and other criminals) locked away (I know they would never bring him back but still, he got away so many times in _The Dark Knight_ it's hard to believe he's in Arkham Asylum doing nothing). Yes, Harvey Dent was able to get rid of most of the mob, but I personally would have liked to see Salvatore Maroni come back (the car crashed, he could have survived! Dent killed the driver, I always thought Nolan left Maroni's death up in the air in case he ever wanted to bring him back) or a new head of the Falcone family. Think about how much emphasis was put on the mob in the first two films and now, they're completely out of the picture? Daggett was a good character but if it showed him to be more involved with the mob, I think that would have worked as well (this is just my opinion though).

The mob aside, Bane is fantastic. Sometimes his voice seems quite upbeat but it works and I think he does what the Joker couldn't do - put Gotham into ashes. His strength and everything he does is just really interesting. Miranda Tate... nothing about her made me really like her. The Talia thing got me mainly because I haven't read many comics. But I didn't like how Bane became a henchman. He was extremely quiet when Talia was talking to him, something that just made me say "wow, he's her bitch." In terms of leadership, the Joker would have never done that. Work with someone sure, but do their bidding? For a villain that was physically the strongest (and mentally he was a little under the Joker), he got a terrible ending. I'm not trying to sound sexist, but Catwoman killed him? That means Batman didn't defeat a single villain this movie. He just saved Gotham - which is still a great feat, but I wanted Batman to break Bane. Catwoman and Blake were great. Blake was my favourite. Simply exceptional. All this Justice League blabber is fine but the ending makes it obvious - Blake becomes the Batman. After Bruce's car is taken, he tells Blake in the police car that the mask is to protect his friends and loved ones but that anyone can be Batman. Whenever the Batman remakes do begin, they're going to be challenged in finding a new Gordon. Gary Oldman is possibly the best Gordon I've ever seen. Fox and Alfred did their jobs. To expect anything less is pointless now. I can't really say anything much except Alfred was pretty enthusiastic with his nod at the end of the film compared to Bruce's. Bale's cast definitely beats him in his film... just like the previous one.

All in all, a good film. I still say _The Dark Knight_ was better. I say this is an 8/10.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

> I never really gave a review, but here it is (sort of).
> 
> That opening scene with Bane and the CIA is one of my favourites. Nolan's introduction into the last two Batman films are great (obviously _Begins_ needed to focus on Bruce as a child, but having the villains do their thing right away gets me amped). I could understand Bane here perfectly. The only thing I didn't catch is what Bane's goon says when he tells him "they expect one of us in the wreckage, brother." It was something about fire because Bane then says "the fire rises." Maybe I'm just slow but I didn't realize why Bane took the doctor's blood until later.


Yeah his hired guns have a lot of loyalty. The league of shadows is like any other terrorist organization. They're committed to following orders in spite of their own death for the sole cause of executing their plan and purpose. That's what I liked about Bane's character. We're told he assumed leadership of the league of shadows - that's what we're thinking into believing in the beginning of the film until it later progresses. But yeah seriously shit like that can happen in real life. In spite of all this being fiction. It really borrowed a lot of realism with the world of terrorism and how they operate in such a committed way to the point of death. 
Yeah I kind of missed that part as well, the blood was there so the CIA would later mistaken and discover that the doctor died in the wreckage - with the use of his blood convincing them that he had actually died in their eyes, it was just another tool of faking his death. This was smart of Bane so that he can execute his plan without anymore interference from the CIA or any other organization that was targeting him as it was implied. Also so they can get the doctor hot off their radar. 




> Showing how Gotham was EIGHT years after Harvey Dent died was something I didn't like very much. You're saying for eight years, Gotham was able to keep the Joker (and other criminals) locked away (I know they would never bring him back but still, he got away so many times in _The Dark Knight_ it's hard to believe he's in Arkham Asylum doing nothing). Yes, Harvey Dent was able to get rid of most of the mob, but I personally would have liked to see Salvatore Maroni come back (the car crashed, he could have survived! Dent killed the driver, I always thought Nolan left Maroni's death up in the air in case he ever wanted to bring him back) or a new head of the Falcone family. Think about how much emphasis was put on the mob in the first two films and now, they're completely out of the picture? Daggett was a good character but if it showed him to be more involved with the mob, I think that would have worked as well (this is just my opinion though).


I think it has much to do with the fact in that period of time Bruce would be completely idle and emotionally robbed of trying to fight crime because of his loss. Think of it as his way of recovering. He needed to heal after an event of taking his childhood friend and failing to prevent the horrific crimes the Joker successfully carried out in order to bring about utter chaos. 



> The mob aside, Bane is fantastic. Sometimes his voice seems quite upbeat but it works and I think he does what the Joker couldn't do - put Gotham into ashes. His strength and everything he does is just really interesting. Miranda Tate... nothing about her made me really like her. The Talia thing got me mainly because I haven't read many comics. But I didn't like how Bane became a henchman. He was extremely quiet when Talia was talking to him, something that just made me say "wow, he's her bitch." In terms of leadership, the Joker would have never done that. Work with someone sure, but do their bidding? For a villain that was physically the strongest (and mentally he was a little under the Joker), he got a terrible ending. I'm not trying to sound sexist, but Catwoman killed him? That means Batman didn't defeat a single villain this movie. He just saved Gotham - which is still a great feat, but I wanted Batman to break Bane. Catwoman and Blake were great. Blake was my favourite. Simply exceptional. All this Justice League blabber is fine but the ending makes it obvious - Blake becomes the Batman. After Bruce's car is taken, he tells Blake in the police car that the mask is to protect his friends and loved ones but that anyone can be Batman. Whenever the Batman remakes do begin, they're going to be challenged in finding a new Gordon. Gary Oldman is possibly the best Gordon I've ever seen. Fox and Alfred did their jobs. To expect anything less is pointless now. I can't really say anything much except Alfred was pretty enthusiastic with his nod at the end of the film compared to Bruce's. Bale's cast definitely beats him in his film... just like the previous one.
> 
> All in all, a good film. I still say _The Dark Knight_ was better. I say this is an 8/10.


Cat-woman is willing to kill. Batman isn't. As far as Batman goes, he probably wanted to impede Bane's plan and completely immobilize him. Batman told Cat-woman not to kill those henchman / trained-assassins who were working under Bane and the egocentric corporate nut-job that wanted bankrupt Wayne enterprises through the poor investments they did in that stock exchange scene - to her response she said, "Where's the fun in that." So Batman does have moral code although he held nothing back when he first confronted Bane in the sewer scene. Additionally you got what you wanted, Bane does cripple Batman. Injuring his back and severely wounding his pride from taking on the cape and mantle. Furthermore, Bane represents a lot of what we see in terrorists today. That's what made it so realistic and frightening. It was believable villain that somehow has the resources and tenacity to execute his plans without fail. That's one heck of a villain compared to Joker - when it comes to integrity of fulfilling a purpose and being menacing. Not saying Bane overshadowed the spotlight the Joker still has - but I somewhat prefer Bane over the Joker. He's a bad ass. 
All in all Bane did have a bunch of loyal followers and it really fascinated me as far as what orders they were given in spite of the cost. He deserved a better end as far as I'm concerned somewhat though.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2012)

In _Begins_ the League of Shadows probably all escaped when they saw the building was on fire and they remembered the explosive stuff lying around. If he truly killed them Ra's probably wouldn't have had too many men to attack Gotham with.

Plus, they're ninjas.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

We definitely saw a hand-full of casualties though.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> In _Begins_ the League of Shadows probably all escaped when they saw the building was on fire and they remembered the explosive stuff lying around. If he truly killed them Ra's probably wouldn't have had too many men to attack Gotham with.
> 
> Plus, they're ninjas.



Yeah I didn't deny that.

I still get the feeling a remnant still remains even in the aftermath of The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we can all agree the end of the film was disappointing overall. After Bane died rather suddenly and without fanfare, it quickly became clich?. And by clich?, I mean far too much like The Avengers meets Sherlock Holmes minus the empathy we felt for Downey's characters.


----------



## Distance (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not sure. I think that the Joker is pretty bad-ass too. I think they're both equal. In terms of fear factor however, it's the Joker for me, because he's unpredictable.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I think we can all agree the end of the film was disappointing overall. After Bane died rather suddenly and without fanfare, it quickly became clich?. And by clich?, I mean far too much like The Avengers meets Sherlock Holmes minus the empathy we felt for Downey's characters.



Not necessarily. Although I hear a vast majority of comic-book fans pointing those convenient and conventional cliche ends to the story - how else would you have ended it really? I think it did movie-goers and comic-book fans alike a favor to be honest. 
I hear people say, "Oh no Nolan did not just play the 'robin card' or 'Batman's planned death card'." Seriously, it was an epic conclusion. And how he was able to balance out how much was seriously going on within the story all at once surprises me. It's simplified and explained all in all in the end in the retrospect how it plays out but that's something I have to credit towards him. It's difficult not to end it this way. Would you have preferred Batman crippling Bane and hearing his last words of how the league of shadows will never die? I mean it will leave all of ambiguous interpretation later on. 
Thalia was a bit abrupt and came out of no where. But outside comic book fans I thought it was clever and how they emphasized she had been trying for years to earn the trust of Bruce Wayne and the board members (within that 8 year gap period) was really clever. 

Bruce Wayne got what he wanted.
He wanted to take his focus off crime-fighting and live a normal life. It paid homage to him as an individual and a human-being. All the unresolved issues of his past and his scars were addressed in this film. He was retested in many ways psychologically, emotionally, and physically. 
I mean even that well scene from batman begins symbolizes the virtually inescapable prison. The League of Shadows influence on Gotham was his responsibility as well to take care of since he initiated in a sense. It was like the crazy dysfunctional family he abandoned and returned to no longer deal with anymore and move on. 
All in all pretty good film. Keeping it real forealz !


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2012)

Only weakpoint of the movie is how Bane got basically offpaneled by Catwoman and pussified as a villain due to his love to that bitch


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Jay. said:


> Only weakpoint of the movie is how Bane got basically offpaneled by Catwoman and pussified as a villain due to his love to that bitch



I somewhat agree with you. 

But that would leave another part unexplained. 
How did Bane assume leadership of the league of shadows? It's not like he inherited. He obviously need Thalia as the bridge to explain the whole ordeal with him reorganizing and being entrusted to lead the league in order to destroy Gotham again.
I thought it was okay. Thalia did need more of a backbone to the character besides randomly appearing and finishing her father's will of destroying Gotham. Bane was an addition to that whole facade making a perfect puppet.
If Bane and Thalia did not have that platonic correspondence with one another it made me wonder why would Bane join league of shadows in the first place and execute his plan to destroy Gotham when he was better off as a mercenary or complete and purebred anarchist.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess Nolan gonna give an interview to shit like that pretty sure he had no interest to focus on those parts of the story.


getting' a blowjob as we speak


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it. Best of the three, in my opinion. I thought TDK had quite a few more flaws than this one, although it was still a very good movie. BB was simply, "good" but not amazing. I actually preferred Bane over The Joker. I just found him to be a much more intimidating villain especially during the scene where...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane completely destroys Batman in the sewers and his talk with him in the prison, later on.




Also thought this was much more emotional than the last and I thought the build-up to Bruce becoming Batman again, for the first time, was done very well.

Minor complaints...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Talia Al Ghul's reveal was pretty cool, although I thought it was too late and she died too quickly and easily. I also didn't like Bane's abrupt death. That's about it.




Batman Begins - 7/10
The Dark Knight - 8.5/10
The Dark Knight Rises - 9.5/10


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

JeremyJoeJoeJimmy said:


> Just got back from seeing it. Best of the three, in my opinion. I thought TDK had quite a few more flaws than this one, although it was still a very good movie. BB was simply, "good" but not amazing. I actually preferred Bane over The Joker. I just found him to be a much more intimidating villain especially during the scene where...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





> Oh, you think darkness is your ally. You merely adopted the dark. I was born in it, molded by it. I didn?t see the light until I was already a man. By then, it was nothing to me but blinding!


One of Bane's best lines.
Epic indeed.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I somewhat agree with you.
> 
> But that would leave another part unexplained.
> How did Bane assume leadership of the league of shadows? It's not like he inherited. He obviously need Thalia as the bridge to explain the whole ordeal with him reorganizing and being entrusted to lead the league in order to destroy Gotham again.
> ...



Neither Bane nor Talia inherited the League of Shadows; they basically just started their own group and then adopted the League of Shadows doctrine as their own (albeit an even more extremist form). Bane doesn't say he _leads_ the League of Shadows; Bane says he _is_ the League of Shadows. He wasn't "entrusted" with anything and neither was she- none of their henchmen, so far as I can tell, are anything more than fanatical, brainwashed mercenaries and recruits, none with a background in the League. Their plan was not endorsed by the League, which is probably disbanded, and most of its members jailed or dead following the first film. It was entirely their own revenge scheme.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Neither Bane nor Talia inherited the League of Shadows; they basically just started their own group and then adopted the League of Shadows doctrine as their own (albeit an even more extremist form). Bane doesn't say he _leads_ the League of Shadows; Bane says he _is_ the League of Shadows. He wasn't "entrusted" with anything and neither was she- none of their henchmen, so far as I can tell, are anything more than fanatical, brainwashed mercenaries and recruits, none with a background in the League. Their plan was not endorsed by the League, which is probably disbanded, and most of its members jailed or dead following the first film. It was entirely their own revenge scheme.


*^:edit:^
*Yeah, um I don't have to explain myself furthermore. Facts are there brah. 
Here it is. 


> *Following the death of Ra's al Ghul at the hands of Bruce Wayne, Talia and Bane usurp control over the League of Shadows, in attempting to both subjugate Gotham and bring justice over Ra's death.* *The League of Shadows, as an unnamed organization, attracted the attention of the Central Intelligence Agency, in particular their attempts to capture a Russian nuclear physicist Doctor Leonid Pavel.* *Bane then stages an elaborate scheme with the League of Shadows members to subdue the CIA agents and fake Doctor Pavel's death to detract suspicion from their aims. Bane challenges Batman to a fight in his underground base, wherein he outlines his aims of restarting the League of Shadows to Bruce and fulfilling Ra's Al Ghul's destiny. While Bane was left in charge of the day to day runnings of the League and to amass the army and resources that they would need to begin their revolution, Talia hid in the shadows as Miranda Tate, working to infiltrate the Wayne Enterprises Board of Directors to gain access to their top secret fusion reactor and use it as a bomb*.



*-------------edit edit edit edit edit edit--------------------------
*
*read the thingy above~~ yoooooOOO
*I strongly disagree with you !
Just because. 
No actually, real facts, seriously though piece it together and look at it from a more logical point of view in the turnout of Bane and Thalia's plan ~~~. There's valid reasoning that they are the *LEAGUE OF SHADOWS* from the beginning of the film to the end of it. One, Bane was pretty determined not to let themselves be exposed or gain any attention from the CIA (he even demands what the doctor told them about their secret organization *AKA LEAGUE OF SHADOWS BRAH*). He makes sure everyone in that wreckage dies with what was revealed about the truth through the doctor. They didn't disband - although I do agree some might have gone their separate ways or died in the aftermath of Batman Begins. They had a vision and a cause and in order to fulfill that they needed an heir. This was even implied during Bruce's prison scene that he had wrongly deduced that Bane was a child of Ra's Al Ghul. Ra's Al Ghul mercenary years also implies that League of Shadows itself is a group of mercenaries that deeply respected the doctrine they believed was true by their leader and wanted to help fulfill his mission in bringing wiping away corruption with necessity of destruction. Ra's trains Thalia and Bane as said by Thalia as well. And a lot of loyalty just for a group mercenaries, seriously - especially in that plane scene. I can't picture a group of mercenaries who received no wages or rewards for their actions in following Banes orders as well as Thalia's in order to execute a plan left behind her father. Since it already implies that they were only given a small fortune of executing that corporate nut job that Bane kills off so easily. Furthermore we see that these guys are pure anarchists with the plan of fulfilling the goal of what Ra's did not complete. In that sense they represent the twisted idealism the league of shadows wanted. Batman also when he saves Cat woman earlier in the film says 'those aren't hired thugs, their trained killers / ASSASSINS'. Aka _*LEAGUE OF SHADOWS~~~*_. Also really *league of assassins*. MIND FUCK !


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2012)

Was that the Scarecrow doing the sentencing?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Was that the Scarecrow doing the sentencing?



Johnathan Crane. Aka Scarecrow. Yes.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2012)

Who dubbed Bane?  He sounded familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Who dubbed Bane?  He sounded familiar, but I can't place it.


James Earl Jones. 

No just kidding. But seriously.
He wasn't dubbed. That was all Tom hardy. 
The audio was edited due to the number of complaints of Bane's voice being muffled from the 6-minute preview showing that hit when MI:4 came out.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> James Earl Jones.
> 
> No just kidding. But seriously.
> He wasn't dubbed. That was all Tom hardy.
> The audio was edited due to the number of complaints of Bane's voice being muffled from the 6-minute preview showing that hit when MI:4 came out.



Hm.  Has Hardy ever done dub work...?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2012)

Lotta nitpicking in that article.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Lotta good points in that article.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Who dubbed Bane?  He sounded familiar, but I can't place it.





Lupin III said:


> James Earl Jones.
> 
> No just kidding. But seriously.
> He wasn't dubbed. That was all Tom hardy.
> The audio was edited due to the number of complaints of Bane's voice being muffled from the 6-minute preview showing that hit when MI:4 came out.





Wesley said:


> Hm.  Has Hardy ever done dub work...?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y6BRLx3fuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Not one person even attempted to pull out a handgun and shoot Bane during his occupy movement.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah because he had hostages

:|


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2012)

And a 6 megaton nucleaur bomb


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 5, 2012)

Meh. Crazy white people everywhere, no one attempted a snipe?


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 5, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Meh. Crazy white people everywhere, no one attempted a snipe?



Crazy white people use smaller guns than that. 



Velocity said:


> I think we can all agree the end of the film was disappointing overall. After Bane died rather suddenly and without fanfare, it quickly became clich?. And by clich?, I mean far too much like The Avengers meets Sherlock Holmes minus the empathy we felt for Downey's characters.



Actually it's the other way around. Practically everyone who didn't like the movie thought the ending was the film's high point. And basically everyone who loved the film obviously loved the ending.

I'm sorry, you're mostly alone on this one.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol yeah... 

that one actually made me laugh. Haha, good points though.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 5, 2012)

Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y6BRLx3fuM[/YOUTUBE]



Lol. Yeah, or perhaps Sean Connery with a bad cold.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Just saw it. One question.

What about nuclear fallout and contamination?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Just saw it. One question.
> 
> What about nuclear fallout and contamination?



Perhaps because of the reactor it wasn't particularly dangerous when it came to the fallout and contamination?  Not sure about this though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2012)

neutron bomb =/= H-bomb

not sure if that makes it better or worse though




> Neutron bombs are purposely designed with explosive yields lower than other nuclear weapons. This is because neutrons are absorbed by air, so a high-yield neutron bomb is not able to radiate neutrons beyond its blast range and so would have no destructive advantage over a normal hydrogen bomb. This intense pulse of high-energy neutrons is intended as the principal killing mechanism, not the fallout, heat or blast.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 6, 2012)

It was also a fusion device that presumably didn't use any fissionable material, which is where fallout comes from.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2012)

You guys forgot the stadium had Banes men in the crowds as well .


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 6, 2012)

That scene when Bane saw the bat signal made me lol. He said it which such a gay ass voice.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> neutron bomb =/= H-bomb
> 
> not sure if that makes it better or worse though





Wesley said:


> It was also a fusion device that presumably didn't use any fissionable material, which is where fallout comes from.



Cool, makes sense


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, the fusion argument might make sense; the Neutron Bomb thing only makes it _more_ radioactive.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2012)

So, were Talia, Bane and the League planning to die with Gotham? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone realize that in the end Selina was using again the necklace from Bruce's mom?

Bruce most likely must have given it to her later, as a friend of mine said. Like she "earned" it. Plus he did say in that party that it looked good on her.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 6, 2012)

watched it a second times



there is a plothole with the kid being bane and at the same time seeing da light when he was a man.



basically everybody is retarded for believing that he wuss da kid.


just noticed that. dunno how nolan managed to surprise me the first time with the obvious


----------



## Jay. (Aug 6, 2012)

also what was driving talia?

What the fuck was wrong with her.



And yeah Bane crying destroyed his badass character.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> So, were Talia, Bane and the League planning to die with Gotham? Doesn't make sense.



Of course they were. What doesn't make sense about that?

@Jay- Talia was driven by vengeance. Basically, like Bruce she wants to avenge her parent; unlike Bruce, she didn't have anyone to tell her off for it, and her parent was a lunatic. Combined with her sucky life, she thinks she has nothing to live for other than making herself feel better by carrying out what she thinks is her father's will- destroying Gotham City, and taking revenge on the man who "killed" him. Bane was probably a bad influence too, though he does genuinelly care about her.

No-one believed the kid was Bane; only Bruce did. The rest either weren't there or were too vague with the "child" thing.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2012)

saw the movie a second time this weekend liked it still a lot. i was happy the theater was full there was no seats empty. compared to the first time i saw it. it was opening weekend but the people were afraid after the shooting and there was not many people. but maybe people feel less scared.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Killer Croc mention.


what Croc mention ?


----------



## Bart (Aug 7, 2012)

I like how people are pointing at "plotholes", yet they can be explained :3

LMFAO at the amount of plotholes that's going to be in the reboot 

@Fluttershy 
The reference that Blake makes about crocodiles in the sewer; but when I first watched it I immediately caught Fox's Mr. Freeze reference there.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 7, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Of course they were. What doesn't make sense about that?
> 
> @Jay- Talia was driven by vengeance. Basically, like Bruce she wants to avenge her parent; unlike Bruce, she didn't have anyone to tell her off for it, and her parent was a lunatic. Combined with her sucky life, she thinks she has nothing to live for other than making herself feel better by carrying out what she thinks is her father's will- destroying Gotham City, and taking revenge on the man who "killed" him. Bane was probably a bad influence too, though he does genuinelly care about her.
> 
> No-one believed the kid was Bane; only Bruce did. The rest either weren't there or were too vague with the "child" thing.



So Bruce Wayne confirmed for retard?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 7, 2012)

It was a reasonable assumtion to make that it was Bane. Especially considering he was a little distracted by his city being destroyed and his body being beaten and broken.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2012)

I did get as well the small reference to Killer Croc, it was pretty spot on.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)

Christopher Nolan should've hired that guy as a concept artist for the film. Seamlessly blends both the form of the luchador mask with the functionality that Nolan apparently seeks for his films. It's an excellent painting.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)

That is the coolest rendering of Bane that I have seen.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)

It most definitely ranks pretty high up there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2012)

What Mr. Freeze reference?


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 7, 2012)

That Bane concept looks cool but I'm pretty sure Nolan wanted some of his face to be visible.

How else would we see him cry?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Bane had a back story that was fleshed out. Not sure if posted already.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Bane had a back story that was fleshed out. Not sure if posted already.



I already mentioned it, but this movie needs an extended version. And this shit he describes sounds awesome as fuck


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Christopher Nolan should've hired that guy as a concept artist for the film. Seamlessly blends both the form of the luchador mask with the functionality that Nolan apparently seeks for his films. It's an excellent painting.



Wow, that is a seriously awesome depiction of Bane, and how he can physically challenge Batman; he is very intimidating, yet still appears to be sufficiently dark and realistic to fit into Nolan's universe. I still find it to be tragic that he died so easily and with little emotion in the film; surely, Nolan could have given him a better death?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2012)

There'd better be an uncut option on the Blu-Ray.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2012)

we don't really know that bane died, but he did get blasted away by cannons, tough to survive that in one piece.

i thought the movie was great, good time had by all.  and hardy was huge, i felt he was big enough to beat batman's ass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2012)

At the beginning of the film, Bruce was walking with a cane, but I presumed that he was only pretending to be injured; however, it seemed that his injury was genuine, as he needed to see a doctor at a hospital, so I now wonder: how was he injured? Did his career as a superhero take its toll on his body?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2012)

It's generally assumed that the huge falls he took in TDK (saving Rachel, falling with Two-Face, etc.) caught up to him.


----------



## Bart (Aug 8, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At the beginning of the film, Bruce was walking with a cane, but I presumed that he was only pretending to be injured; however, it seemed that his injury was genuine, as he needed to see a doctor at a hospital, so I now wonder: how was he injured? Did his career as a superhero take its toll on his body?



Exactly what Stunna said :3

And there's quite a lot more I'd imagine, especially during the 9 months between _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight_.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 8, 2012)

i liked this movie a lot, ton of flaws but it was more ambitious than TDK. it looked like it was edited down a lot as well.

oh and tom hardy was great as bane. he had the best lines in the film.


----------



## Bart (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my god ...

*READ THIS:*



That's so interesting especially as he was the first person Nolan actually picked to direct _Man of Steel_ ;O


----------



## Jay. (Aug 8, 2012)

The Bart Knight Rises


----------



## Bart (Aug 8, 2012)

Jay of Steel


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Batman: Puppet Master*:  Imagines what the Nolanverse's versions of The Ventriloquist and The Riddler might have been like.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

OH shit Zsasz!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2012)

I am not sure about him being in charge of it, even less taking part of the cast itself as a superhero. >_> 

Must be because I still remember him well as Daredevil (in fact I liked him in that role) but I don't know. Who would he be in JL? For some reason I picture him as Green Lantern...

Time will tell.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Bane had a back story that was fleshed out. Not sure if posted already.



Why was that cut?...

:/


----------



## James Bond (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Being rich must be so fun.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2012)

How the hell does two glorified indoor cinemas cost $2 million?


----------



## Friday (Aug 12, 2012)

Family just watched this the other day and couldn't understand much of what Bane was saying.. I feel like a lot is lost in translation.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 12, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> How the hell does two glorified indoor cinemas cost $2 million?



Hidden room behind the bookshelves housing a life size replica of the tumbler and those Batsuits dont look cheap either.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 14, 2012)

does soembody have the scene where da boy asks blake if batman is coming back

like in images


----------



## Bart (Aug 14, 2012)

*Blake:* _I don't know._


----------



## Jay. (Aug 14, 2012)

exactly that scene.


----------



## Bart (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol erm not sure ;O

You could download the trailer on the apple site and open it in Quicktime and then print screen :3


----------



## James Bond (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

The guy is clearly a real life Bats and this is his alibi. Why would you suspect a guy who is a huge fanboy to have his in home theatre remade into the Batcave.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 14, 2012)

Saw the movie today and really liked it. There were some obvious flaws, but I was entertained the whole 2,5+ hours.

Bane was cool, and Anne as Catwoman was simply awesome.

What I liked most was the ending though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought that the depiction of Old-Man-Bruce like in Millers TDKReturns was ridiculous: Someone who goes out night after night, fighting against crime would either die sooner rather thant later, or would stop before that happens. No way he could grow old.

Seeing Bruce letting go of Batman and living a happy life somewhere far away from Gotham - I thought it was a really nice way to end the trilogy - no need for a Noir like ending. 




Looking back, this was a fantastic trilogy. Let's hope the next one will be just as good or maybe even better.

I wouldn't mind if the next movies focused more on Batmans detective skills either.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Angelus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In _The Dark Knight Returns_ Bruce has not been Batman for years, decades even, and the story is about him coming out of retirement- hence "the dark knight *returns*". He _had_ stopped going out night after night fighting crime.

And he only comes back because he _tried_ to lead a happy life somewhere and failed miserably- in part, because a Gotham without Batman gradually got worse and worse and worse until he _had_ to come back. Turns out that if a city needs a costumed vigilante to combat its crime rate, its _less_ realistic to expect that crime rate to go down if that vigilante goes away.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hm, can't argue with someone who really knows his Batman comics. It's been some time since I read Millers TDKR and only vaguely remember the story.

Let's just say I like the movies happy ending and leave it at that.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Bart (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bane:* _"Theatricality and deception are powerful agents to the uninitiated... but we are initiated, aren't we Bruce? Members of the League of Shadows!"_

@Taleran
Ah seen that before :WOW


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, that is harsh, even for someone such as the Joker.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2012)

Did he get the report card back?


----------



## Jay. (Aug 15, 2012)

with subtitles.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 15, 2012)

Jay. said:


> with subtitles.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 15, 2012)

inb4 "3D ticket prices!"


----------



## ovanz (Aug 15, 2012)

"Jhonny Blake"

So that's the reason Blake become a detective? to find his reports?

But Blake was an orphan in the movie, maybe his dad died of dissapointment because he "lost" his reports? Dat Joker.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 15, 2012)

I was digging Bane until Talia fucked it up and made him look retarded.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I was digging Bane until Talia fucked it up and made him look retarded.



I wouldn't have minded that twist if she was more impressive as a villain.  Unfortunately, she was pretty bland.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2012)

Eh, I don't see whats the big deal Talia only took the driver seat the last 10-20 minutes, And then she drove it down a hole .

finally saw this Saturday, I have to eat all I said about Hathaway, she was a great Catwoman and she didn't have to meow or purr once. though I didn't get the romance part of things much. Miranda on the other hand..I could've done without.

Is Bruce still rich?

Did Alfred know Bruce was alive when he was crying on his grave?


Oh yeah, I found the whole Bruce passing the torch to someone he met a few times  stupid and unnecessary.It made being Batman seem like something anyone can do. Bruce trained his whole life for something he only needed to do for 2 years?


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

> Is Bruce still rich?



Don't believe that it was ever stated but I would imagine that he lost much if not all of his wealth.  Still, I'm sure that he managed to procure a decent amount of money for himself.



> Did Alfred know Bruce was alive when he was crying on his grave?



It's unclear as far as I know unless some interview answered this question.


----------



## Bart (Aug 16, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is Bruce still rich?



No I doubt it; given the whole clean slate device. If he was still rich then that would obviously draw attention, somewhat which he doesn't need given one of the first things Ra's said to Bruce in _Batman Begins_.



~Gesy~ said:


> Did Alfred know Bruce was alive when he was crying on his grave?



No :3

Alfred without a doubt probably has a hunch when he finds out that the Martha's necklace is in Florence, due to the tracking device (at least that's whats been suggested).


----------



## Angelus (Aug 16, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh yeah, I found the whole Bruce passing the torch to someone he met a few times stupid and unnecessary. It made being Batman seem like something anyone can do. Bruce trained his whole life for something he only needed to do for 2 years?



Wasn't this pretty much the message of this movie? I think Bruce even had a line where he said that anyone can be Batman, though I guess he was speaking metaphorical.

I thought it was a nice way of adding Robin to Nolans Batmanverse. I wonder how he'll find another secret Ninja clan that will train him, though - there can't be too many of them around, I guess.


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2012)

I really don't understand how Blake can be Batman, as much as I like his character he not skilled enough to take up the cowl.

I guess he will look for Bruce and get training


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't have minded that twist if she was more impressive as a villain.  Unfortunately, she was pretty bland.



She dies so quickly as well. She showed absoultely nothing to the film, hell she didn't even fight anyone. I'd thought she'd open up some can of Bruce Lee shit on Batman but she was crap, Bane would have been better if he was just kept the same. Why did they have to make him love her? Gawd I hate pussy stories like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2012)

Vault said:


> I really don't understand how Blake can be Batman, as much as I like his character he not skilled enough to take up the cowl.
> 
> I guess he will look for Bruce and get training



Thats what I'm saying. Being Batman isn't something anyone can do. It's a test of mental and physical strength. If it was as easy as getting a job, If i can wake up one day and become batman just like that, why did bruce spend a chunk of his childhood traveling the world honing his skills? Make it seem like a waste of time.

Blake wouldn't stand a chance against a joker or bane level enemy but It would have been funny to see him in the suit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 16, 2012)

Personally I'd like to think that Bruce would give Blake more than just directions, climbing gear, and a note that says "Hey you can be Batman if you want".

I'd also like to think that Blake isn't stupid enough to think that he can just jump in the suit and expect to be Batman, especially since in a fight with 2 thugs he was forced to draw his weapon.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 16, 2012)

Also, Blake has the full support of the police force, freed from cowardice or corruption, behind him so that certainly helps. Batman didn't get that level of help until the climax of TDKR, even when the police were helping him against Joker there were still some cops who were secretly helping Joker and Maroni.

It's that reason why it's acceptable for Bruce to retire at the end, in Begins he said he wanted to shake people out of apathy and by the end of TDKR that was definitely the case. He's become the legend that Ras said he could be in Begins and the statue will always remind newcomers to the police force of the hero that helped unite Gotham against criminals who threatened the entire city. I think Bruce left Blake directions to the Batcave not because there "needs" to be a costumed vigilante in Gotham now (since the police are united to do what needs to be done) but because Blake had lost faith in the restricted methods of the "law" and wanted to seek a new path of justice.

And I think it goes without saying that Blake will work out and become accustomed to whatever gear he decides to use before actually heading out to fight crime.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Bruce left Blake some kind of Bat-Manual on how to become Batman in his Bat-Computer.

It's Batman - he prepares for every situation.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 16, 2012)

In the comics.

Nolan Batman...doesn't. He's prepared, but he's not _crazy_-prepared.


----------



## Vice (Aug 16, 2012)

Nolan's Batman wasn't really that impressive anyway.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 17, 2012)

I think that's because all we've ever seen Nolan Batman do was kick peoples asses. As I wrote before, I hope that future Batman movies will focus more on his detective skills.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2012)

I think Bruce will visit secretly Blake to teach things.

As we discussed with Bart before, Blake also needs a spiritual training like Bruce had.


----------



## Bart (Aug 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> I really don't understand how Blake can be Batman, as much as I like his character he not skilled enough to take up the cowl.
> 
> I guess he will look for Bruce and get training





~Gesy~ said:


> Thats what I'm saying. Being Batman isn't something anyone can do. It's a test of mental and physical strength. If it was as easy as getting a job, If i can wake up one day and become batman just like that, why did bruce spend a chunk of his childhood traveling the world honing his skills? Make it seem like a waste of time.
> 
> Blake wouldn't stand a chance against a joker or bane level enemy but It would have been funny to see him in the suit



*Ra's Al Ghul:* _"Your training is nothing. The will is everything. The will to act."_

Also that's implying he's not going to find someone who can teach him fighting techniques; also I recommend you read the John Blake viral that was released about his stats in the Gotham City Police Force; not that such a thing is enough but training is something he'll find and obtain.

Bruce is lying low so I doubt he'll train Blake lol; there's a lot of things Blake can learn whether he explores the world for a time like Bruce had.

Also, Gesy, Bruce before leaving Gotham wouldn't have stood a chance against Bane or the Joker; so what are you saying exactly? ;S

@Moon
Awwww :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> In the comics.
> 
> Nolan Batman...doesn't. He's prepared, but he's not _crazy_-prepared.



I'd like to think that Bruce returned to train him. As for people saying that he's lying low and as a result wouldn't return to gotham, do people really think that Bruce couldn't come and go as he pleases without anybody noticing him? Especially if Bruce Wayne is dead. 

He'd have a disguise, and even if someone saw him from afar and was like "Hey he looks like Bruce Wayne" they wouldn't jump to "HE'S ALIVE!"

Surprised nobody here is talking about Cronenberg's comments, or has that already been covered?


----------



## Bart (Aug 17, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd like to think that Bruce returned to train him. As for people saying that he's lying low and as a result wouldn't return to gotham, do people really think that Bruce couldn't come and go as he pleases without anybody noticing him? Especially if Bruce Wayne is dead.
> 
> He'd have a disguise, and even if someone saw him from afar and was like "Hey he looks like Bruce Wayne" they wouldn't jump to "HE'S ALIVE!"
> 
> Surprised nobody here is talking about Cronenberg's comments, or has that already been covered?



The message is that Bruce is no longer Batman; him going back to Gotham defeats that purpose, plus I'm sure you remember what Ra's Al Ghul stated when he first met Bruce in the prison?

He's probably using a lot of his skill to prevent himself from being recognised; Blake has to stand on his own two feet as Bruce did when he left Gotham.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 17, 2012)

Well if I would go under the assumption if Nolan verse continued. It could not be Bruce who trained him. It could be we get introduced to Bronze Tiger, Richard Dragon and Lady Shiva (Since you know Nolan didnt even touch on them and two of which actually train Bruce on his recovery after Banes trashing. )


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2012)

Angelus said:


> I think that's because all we've ever seen Nolan Batman do was kick peoples asses. As I wrote before, I hope that future Batman movies will focus more on his detective skills.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey, that's not fair - it took a lot of detective work to find the Batcave!


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's some pretty good detective work.


----------



## Bart (Aug 17, 2012)

Well he showed his detective skills; especially in _The Dark Knight_ :3

But I guess it was somewhat lessened due to Lucius Fox :WOW


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish Nolan does a batgirl film 

"When gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to fuck me "


----------



## ovanz (Aug 17, 2012)

Is ironic, before the movie everyone was unsecure of Hattaway as Catwoman and they wanted to see Cotillard, and now after the movie, is the oposite lol. 

Miranda/Thalia was bland and the worst part is that she made Bane looks like a henchman (and his death, didn't help much).


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, Catwoman was awesome.

I liked Marion more as Miranda then Talia.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

I recently went through a huge arguement with the chaps(my friends) and my very special friend said that TDKR's Bane isnt a difficult role to act, Tom Hardy's acting experience was unnecessary for the role and any person with basic acting skills could play the role.

Now I haven't seen TDKR yet because I am saving it for my wedding night(new Christopher Nolan film tradition) and reserved a neutral side to the arguement.

My questions, is TDKR's Bane a good acting role? How was Tom Hardy? On a scale of 1 to 10 how retarded is my dear friend?

Thank you


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

It's been a while but I don't remember anything noteworthy about Bane when it came to acting, the character was pretty badass but nothing that would require a fantastic actor.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2012)

Nothing of note comes to mind besides the way he spoke, which I wasn't a big fan of anyway.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 17, 2012)

body gestures, facial features, room presence, voice performance, etc...


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 17, 2012)

Dat accent! Bane's accent was interesting. At times it was slightly comical, at times it was badass and at times it was downright menacing. He talked like he should have been in an oxford suit with a tophat and a monocle in his pocket. I had to stop myself from constantly talking like him afterwards.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 18, 2012)

Bane is channeling Sean Connery.



On an sidenote, i want an Bane mask.  (Because i think it looks cool.  And i too want to channel Connery.)


But can i buy one online or do you guys think i have to build one like the cosplayers do?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's been a while but I don't remember anything noteworthy about Bane when it came to acting, the character was pretty badass but nothing that would require a fantastic actor.



That scene where Catwoman was running away with Batman on top of of a roof and then you see Bane just walking towards them like a badass, man he wanted to fuck them up on that scene


----------



## Bart (Aug 18, 2012)

Hardy as Bane was amazing :3

End of story, goodbye, the end ~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw it again yesterday, I feel like this would've been better if it was split into two films.


----------



## Bart (Aug 18, 2012)

Oooo nice ^^

But it was perfect, splitting it into two would be too much; but definitely hope Bane's backstory is on the dvd ;O


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> That scene where Catwoman was running away with Batman on top of of a roof and then you see Bane just walking towards them like a badass, man he wanted to fuck them up on that scene



It was pretty cool but I don't remember it being something that would would require a large amount of acting ability to emulate.


----------



## Bart (Aug 18, 2012)

Goob but Bane had swagger in that scene

But on a serious note that scene was rather Darth Vader-ish ;O


----------



## Jay. (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2012)

Bart said:


> Goob but Bane had swagger in that scene



I never knew that having swagger indicated that someone had good acting ability.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never knew that having swagger indicated that someone had good acting ability.



It never occurred to me, you would know a thing or two about having swagger.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never knew that having swagger indicated that someone had good acting ability.



It is.

A person with little acting experience can not simply wake up one morning and proceed to eat their cereal and think to themself, "I have to fuck with Batman today..."


----------



## Bart (Aug 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never knew that having swagger indicated that someone had good acting ability.



 

It's Tom Hardy after all, amazing actor ;D


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Bane is channeling Sean Connery.



Shhplendid.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 22, 2012)

Just saw this movie tonight.

Damn, was the music loud or what. Favorite part is Batman's first night out after his seclusion. 1st half is overall better than 2nd half, that's not to say the latter is bad though. Tom Hardy killed his performance with his eyes. Enjoyed all other side characters more than Batman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not an expert regarding Bane from the original comics, but I do know that his fighting style tends to be very brutal and vicious, like that of a military soldier or pit fighter, intended to quickly kill or incapacitate one's opponents with ruthless efficiency. Do you believe that his portrayal in this film accurately captured that fighting style? I know that Alfred pointed out how swift and strong Bane was, but I am not certain that I truly felt a sense of brutality and extreme violence when I saw him fight; his fighting seemed almost "softened" or "toned down" to me. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 23, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Bane is channeling Sean Connery.



Bane: When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to die.
Batman: No
Bane: Yesh
Batman: No
Bane: Yesh
Batman: No Bane
*some time passes*
Bane: Yesh
Batman: Fine
Bane: See that kids, 50 no's and a yesh is still a yesh


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fLyoog562x4[/YOUTUBE]

Because Im Batman!


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2012)

> This legbrace gives me a super-powerful kick that I will never use at all, I'm not sure why we're even showing any of this!



I even mentioned this in the DKR thread  Wall busting kicks at my disposal but i wont utilise these bad boys on Bane. Instead i will let him beat the shit out of me and almost cripple me. 



> So it comes to this, the epic match between two graduates of the world's most lethal ninja organization. Truly this battle will be a showcase of precision fighting techniques and tactical skills.
> 
> (swings wildly and grunts)
> 
> Grrggllrrr frrrraar!



Yeah that was disappointing. Batman growling was just cringeworthy :rofl


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2012)

We've all moved on criticizing DKR Vault, you should too


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2012)

I never criticised this film. 

Not yet


----------



## Bart (Aug 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> We've all moved on criticizing DKR Vault, you should too





Vault said:


> I never criticised this film.
> 
> Not yet



*Parallax:* _"You don't owe these people any more trolls! You've given them everything!"_

*Vault:* _"Not everything. Not yet."_


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah that was the angle i was going for


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Vault said:


> I even mentioned this in the DKR thread  Wall busting kicks at my disposal but i wont utilise these bad boys on Bane. Instead i will let him beat the shit out of me and almost cripple me.



I think that he forgot about them, I know that I did.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2012)

You can't forget such an offensive weapon  Those kicks were breaking ribs straight up, he would have won easily


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

To be honest I never seen Bale Bats thrown a kick in any of the movies while he was in the suit.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2012)

Doesn't change the fact.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Vault said:


> You can't forget such an offensive weapon  Those kicks were breaking ribs straight up, he would have won easily



One of those kicks to the nuts would certainly have put Bane down for good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One of those kicks to the nuts would certainly have put Bane down for good.



You fight like a pansy if that is the first place you aim to kick.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One of those kicks to the nuts would certainly have put Bane down for good.



Only to find out that the prisoners didn't just go for the face


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You fight like a pansy if that is the first place you aim to kick.



Against someone like Bane, Batman should do everything that he can to put the man down.  If it means fighting like a pansy then so be it.



Vault said:


> Only to find out that the prisoners didn't just go for the face



I could see that happening.


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually, I think you're supposed to go for the throat. 

So kick him in the nuts to distract him, then start strangling him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> Actually, I think you're supposed to go for the throat.
> 
> So kick him in the nuts to distract him, then start strangling him.



Jena confirmed as a kinky fighter .


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Why try to strangle him?  Just slice it open, that way he won't be able to land a few pillar shattering hits on you while you were trying to strangle him.


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why try to strangle him?  Just slice it open, that way he won't be able to land a few pillar shattering hits on you while you were trying to strangle him.



Call me old fashioned, but I like to watch death slowly claim people. I know slicing is the cool thing these days, but nothing beats a classic strangling.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

It may look cool but Bane has enough strength to really screw you up once he regains his wits after taking a shot to the nuts.  I would prefer a safer option.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

In a real fight unless you are significantly stronger than your opponent Strangling will do jack shit for you when he decides to power through that and know you out.


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2012)

A real man kills using only his fists.

Knives are for sissies.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kicks to the nuts won't do much against a man who can't feel any pain. Also it isn't a guaranteed victor-  sometimes it just prompts the victim to grab or hit you instinctively.

Go for his mask- its an obvious weak point. Also, he's not especially fast, so try and get behind him. Use weapons if you can get your hands on them, and go for the throat whenever possible- don't try to choke or strangle him; just punch or slap him hard. Eyes too. Don't let him grab you, but if he does go for them. 

Or, you know, shoot him. If you want to do it the easy way.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

> Or, you know, shoot him. If you want to do it the easy way.



That would have been wonderful. :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Batman doesnt kill nor does he uses guns that shoots anything beside grappling hooks, Emp shockwaves or silly putty that explodes.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> You want to know why I use asphyxiation? You see, knives and guns are too quick. You can't savor all of the  little...emotions. In their last moments, people show you who they  really are.




**


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Batman doesnt kill nor does he uses guns that shoots anything beside grappling hooks, Emp shockwaves or silly putty that explodes.



"I won't kill you...but if your last name is Al Ghul, I don't have to save you."

I wasn't talking about Batman though. I was giving tips for fighting Bane.

Course, he probably has killed a whole lot of people. In real life, knocking someone out and beating the crap out of them has a pretty good chance of resulting in death.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

It would depend on how hard your able to hit, locations and time available. Organs being the prime targets. I think a lot of people would naturally go for the head, but rupturing an internal is a more efficient way to kill. That's basically why boxing requires gloves these days. They just disperse energy, as where a bare fist delivers energy with pinpoint accuracy.

I'm not quite 100% on that, but I can tell you that gloves hurt a whole hell of a lot more than a fist. So their use is probably not directly related to pain reduction.

Let's go to Google!


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Whether or not a boxing glove hurts more than a fist depends on who is doing the punching. The point of boxing gloves is that bare-knuckle boxing is more dangerous and more likely to break bones and result in bruises and deaths.

If someone is knocked unconscious for more than..30 seconds, I think, you are supposed to take them to a hospital to check for brain damage. If they are unconcscious for ten minutes, odds are they aren't waking up anytime soon, and there is a good chance of a concussion which untreated will likely lead to death. Plenty of people have died from being punched in the head. Batman, Spiderman and the average superhero would have, in real life, killed scores and scores of people between them.

Basically, every time they win a fight by knocking some schmuck unconcsious, they have basically put that guys life in serious jeapordy.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't think breaking bone is the major concern. Don't get me wrong, there are a number of nasty breaks and fractures to worry about. There's no doubt it's a concern.

But body shots are inherently *nasty*. Getting a knockout by body shot is extremely rare in modern boxing, but it does happen. It's much easier to get in a good shot to the chin. Well, it's not _that_ easy, but you know what I mean. 

IMO, one would need superhuman strength to snap the brain stem by way of a punch to the head (primarily chin). However, that's not to say people capable of the feat aren't alive now or have never existed. 

Maybe we are just talking about slightly different things though


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, if Wikipedia is right, we are both wrong about gloves functionality.

I'm kind of shocked by it's answer lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

If a boxer would fight bare knuckle he will literally cause a shit ton of trauma , eye damage and cuts . Also he e fucking his hands up.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Maybe we are just talking about slightly different things though



I think we are.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You fight like a pansy if that is the first place you aim to kick.



No I fight like someone who doesn't want to talk like Sylvester Stallone by aiming there first.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

No rules in unregulated fighting. Only limited by your imagination and fear of consequences. Of course you shouldn't find yourself in the situation in the first place, unless you're defending yourself and/or others.



			
				MASA said:
			
		

> I think we are.



Yeah, I like to jump in the middle of conversations and derail them with a quickness.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

All's fair in love and war. And this ain't love.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

>Rates movie way below average
>Checks in on and posts in said movies thread


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you rephrase that?


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

Does the Pope live in Vatican City and make the world safe for pedophiles?


But I refuse.


----------



## Jena (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2012)

Watch dis: Cookies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2012)

Just watched the movie. Ha! Batman killed the truck driver.

//HbS


----------



## James Bond (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugh that was horrible Jena :/ poor show


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AXpcYvnV6GY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Aug 31, 2012)

If you make yourself more than just a man.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol that parody was hilarious along with the bonus extra. HISHE is creative with their works


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope when they reboot Batman we get new villias for once. I think Deathstroke & Deadshot deserve some screen time.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ra's Al Ghul and Scarecrow were new villains. And most people don't count green-skinned Bane (or know of him). Deadshot and Deathstroke aren't strictly Batman villains, especially the latter. Plenty of others to use anyway- Black Mask, Hugo Strange, Man-Bat, Mad Hatter, Killer Croc, Scarface....Thats if you don't think guys like Riddler or the Penguin or Ivy or Freeze aren't long overdue an overhaul either.

TV, TV, TV, TV.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 2, 2012)

Deathstroke should be saved for a Teen Titans movie.


----------



## Fierce (Sep 2, 2012)

I want a good Riddler


----------



## Grape (Sep 2, 2012)

Riddler could definitely be good. Probably won't see a reboot until about 2016 I would guess.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Riddler could definitely be good. Probably won't see a reboot until about 2016 I would guess.



Technically a new Batman is supposed to be introduced in the Justice League Movie (if that crap ever lifts off).


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2012)

Calender man or Eggman


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 3, 2012)

>I want a good Riddler

Edward Nigma, Private Eye


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Calendar Man from _Arkham Asylum_ was actually pretty creepy. It would be good to see a live-action version of that one.



Nightblade said:


> >I want a good Riddler
> 
> Edward Nigma, Private Eye



And I want a good Riddler too.

That is to say, and evil Riddler.

Muderous egomaniac criminal mastermind Riddler. 

The _real_ Riddler.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2012)

Cant really get any worse than that.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Cant really get any worse than that.



Oh come on, be fair.  

Atleast he was enjoyable to watch.


If anything, he made the character a bit too childish, that is an fact. But Carrey is not an bad actor in general, so cut him some slack.  It couldve been worse.

It couldve been as bad as....

*This.*





And it wasn't, so dont complain.
​


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2012)

You two just don't appreciate the artistic and comedic value of super-hammy characters and acting. 

Two classic performamces, right there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2012)

bring professor Pyg on the big screen


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 3, 2012)

Arnie's Mr Freeze>>>Carrey's Riddler

Carrey's performance was painful


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pyg would be downright disturbing.

....Do it.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> bring professor Pyg on the big screen



If they played it straight, this could actually be awesome.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jim Carrey was actually a great choice for the Riddler, the problem is the director (or to blame the original source, Warner Bros themselves for not letting Schumacher try to follow Burton's style to begin with) had him go with his usual comedic stuff instead of his more toned-down style as was seen in The Truman Show and especially Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Same with Tommy Lee Jones, granted he would fit far better if he were ten years younger (what was with them making Batman villains too old, they did the same thing with Nicholson as Joker) but he could have made for a great Two-Face but instead we got some sort of weak Joker-clone.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Arnie's Mr Freeze>>>Carrey's Riddler
> 
> Carrey's performance was painful


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Did the film ever reveal how Blake deduced Batman's true identity? I feel that the plot skimmed over that point too quickly; it was mentioned once, and then not again, which is very unfortunate, as it would have been a most interesting element to have explored in greater depth.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 7, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did the film ever reveal how Blake deduced Batman's true identity? I feel that the plot skimmed over that point too quickly; it was mentioned once, and then not again, which is very unfortunate, as it would have been a most interesting element to have explored in greater depth.



The movie was running at about the max limit an IMAX film can go anyway.

As for your question it wasn't necessarily revealed in detail other than Blake understood Batman's true pain and therefore was able to see past the "mask". Ironically, the mask he was referring to was that of Bruce Wayne. He could tell he was just smiling to save face in front of everyone else when in reality things were never okay. The emotion hidden beneath that portrayal was that of anger and grief which was something Robin John Black knew all too well since he had learned to hide it the same way. Only one person could have fit that description, Batman.

He "saw" behind the curtain.


----------



## Applejack (Sep 7, 2012)

I was hoping for more "shocking discovery" between Robin and Bruce, just like with the Comissioner.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Arnie's Mr Freeze>>>Carrey's Riddler
> 
> Carrey's performance was painful



I agree. I really hate Carrey as the Riddler.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIfk5-8oy_o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## James Bond (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Perverted King (Sep 7, 2012)

Funny how people hated this Bane before the movie came out. Now this Bane character and design as become quite popular.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know why they didn't upload it on yt 
But here it is


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 8, 2012)

Is there anyone who read the novel version?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Is there anyone who read the novel version?



What about it?


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 8, 2012)

It's basically the same story but more depths to characters and you can read what are they thinking during scenes.

I don't know if there are any extras in TDKR novel but in TDK, Bruce finds out Harvey did have a very bad childhood and his reason for hating bad cops coming from there.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with earlier users in that I would like to see a darker and more serious portrayal of the Riddler than what we have seen previously (more akin to how the character was portrayed in _Batman: the Animated Series_ or _The Batman_ rather than by either Frank Gorshin or Jim Carrey). I also would like to see the next incarnation of Batman emphasize his intellectual abilities, so that the story could involve him and the Riddler fighting in a battle of wits, two master tacticians each attempting to outmaneuver the other (not unlike Light and L from _Death Note)._

Also, did not Robin Williams desire to play a Batman character? Is he now too old to do so, if another film franchise is made? I hope that he is not, because that would be an awesome opportunity for him to play a role outside of his usual style, in my mind.


----------



## Bart (Sep 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It's basically the same story but more depths to characters and you can read what are they thinking during scenes.
> 
> I don't know if there are any extras in TDKR novel but in TDK, Bruce finds out Harvey did have a very bad childhood and his reason for hating bad cops coming from there.



Nope I haven't read it ;O


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know the name of the cop who was following Bruce Wayne around? I know the actor is in some other movie, and I've seen him before somewhere...

The Dark Knight is awesome. I especially liked how Anne Hathaway portrayed Selina Kyle aka Catwoman. Who'd have ever thought she could pull off her own version of this particular cat-burglar?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 17, 2012)

His name was R. John Blake and he was played by Joseph-Gordon Levitt, who was in _Inception_ amongst other things but was better known for comedic roles until recently.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 19, 2012)

All hail the Dark Knight - the great american capitalist hero fighting the anarchist Bane and protecting the institutions


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> All hail the Dark Knight - the great american capitalist hero fighting the anarchist Bane and protecting the institutions



Is that how you interpreted this film? How did you formulate that interpretation?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 20, 2012)

The movie was a pretty good action flick... but this film's ideology was sth like this.
Bane 
Grew up in the darkness.
Attacks Wall Street ..
Wants the rich to suffer..
Gave gotham to the "people".. which doesnt even make any sene.

Batman
Fights Bane and defends the great american values..


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2012)

The above post doesnt make much sense either  Terrible analogy


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> All hail the Dark Knight - the great american capitalist hero fighting the anarchist Bane and protecting the institutions



Maybe you were half asleep while you were watching this movie or you were too busy touching the chick beside you?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nolan tried to force Bane as a left wing extremist... and the thing is that everything he said didnt even make any sense. 
"I will give Gotham to the people... and blow it up "
.. and apparently he became a psycho because of love.

I had a good time but some political undertones turned my mood into giogio mood.


----------



## Bart (Sep 20, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1, you need to watch the film again ;S


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think you should open your mind, and accept that your beloved batman is a conservative's  wet dream superhero.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that's really fucking stupid to say


----------



## アストロ (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh shit ... shits going to get down. 
It's almost as if he was quoting Harvey Dent.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 20, 2012)

> because when it does you and your friends are going to wonder how you ever thought you could live so large and leave so little for the rest of us.





> “I’m not risking my men for your money.” “It’s not my money. It’s everybody’s.”





> “This was someone home”. “Now it’s everybody’s home.”


If those arent right wing undertones, I dont know what they are


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2012)

Bane cared about the people?

Then why did he tell Bruce that he'll feed his people false hope and then literally blow it in their faces?

The only political message you can get from this is that the government are liars who keeps things from us for "the greater good".


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2012)

You reminded me of that Rush Limbaugh said about the movie lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2012)

If you are going to have sex with your gf/wife then I absolutely recommend watching The Dark Knight Rises or any Nolam film before or while doing the act to increase both of your sex drive..


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

I didn't really like this Batman film to be honest. I think it goes Dark Knight, Batman Begins, Dark Knight Rises. 

The fight scenes felt blocky and too choreographed and overall I just wasn't very interested in Bane. It just seemed underwhelming.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2012)

No extended cut TDKR


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 28, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I didn't really like this Batman film to be honest. I think it goes Dark Knight, Batman Begins, Dark Knight Rises.
> 
> The fight scenes felt blocky and too choreographed and overall I just wasn't very interested in Bane. It just seemed underwhelming.



Nolan is horrible in fight scenes. Remember that fight scene at Harvey's party? Batman went to save Rachel and then out of nowhere the scene was cut. What happened to the guess upstairs? Not to mention Batman isn't exactly athletic in this trilogy. He always seems to use the same punch & elbow combos in each fight.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

I really liked the opening fight and the fight scenes he had as Bruce in the first movie. They seemed much more interesting and well-choreographed.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a combination of terrible coreography and the stupid rigid rubber bat-suit Batman can only do those weird awkward punches and elbows. He looks retarded when he fights.

Just have him in something he can move it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

The punches and elbows are because he is using Keysi Fighting Method as his style of choice thats how they fight. It was part of the "realism" of the films because that is a brutal, no-nonsense fighting style that is about kicking the crap out of somebody as quickly as possible and they tend to use the elbows a lot; in real life, fights in general are a lot less flashy than they appear in movies (eg. if a trained martial artist kicks someone, they will probably not kick above waist height, and almost never do something flashy like a jumping kick, even if they know how to do them).

The main problem is how damn _slow_ everyone is, which is probably because of the suit (and the fact that Christian Bale isn't a martial artist, and only learnt some Keysi for the movies). And, of course, because Batman is supposed to know more fighting styles than just Keysi (and some not-quite ninjutsu).


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll give props to the ten second span of Bane going off the wall and punching the column, that was awesome. When he gets super mad. But that fight was a joke. Batman climbed out of the prison and then for no reason beats bane when Bane had utterly destroyed him previously. It should have been a closer fight. 

I was hoping Bane would be riddled with bullets, and hit and rolled off the batmobile a few times before Batman finally gained the upper hand.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

The environment was different; the situation was different; Batman was more prepared etc. There were lots of reasons why those two fights went differently. Above all, Batman knew Bane's weakness that time, and exploited it, not to mention he was fighting for much higher stakes. Plus Bane couldn't hardly believe Batman was back.

If you ever been in or seen a real fight,e ven a sparring match or sport, you'll see that sort of thing happen often enough. One round it goes one way, the very next round it goes completely different. Its not unrealistic that Bane kicked his ass one minute and got his ass kicked the next, and the second fight was not totally one-sided anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been in a few fights myself, I understand the way it works in real life. 

I didn't pay good money to see the fight go the way it would in real life. In real life it wouldn't have even made any logical sense for Bruce Wayne to become Batman, he could do more good eradicating crime with his wealth. Not one dude in a bat suit with some gadgets who refuses to use lethal force. Whats stopping an awry bullet from hitting him in the mouth? Or someone taking a shotgun and shooting him in the chest? No, in real life Batman would last probably a week if he was lucky. That's assuming no one found out his identity. This sort of story also assumes the protagonist and antagonist are the best at everything they do save for a few minor side characters and so really, none of it is realistic in that light. So neither should the fights be to the point where they're boring to watch and anticlimactic.

Or during that fight scene, why wouldn't anyone else go after Batman? By sheer numbers he could lose. 

The realism thing doesn't really work. If someone is going to lose a major fight in a movie like this or win one it should be for a really good reason. The fight was bad. Choreographed not well. And it was boring. 

Good to watch isn't always synonymous with realistic.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

So is there like a real-life case of Bane's whole anesthesia mask thing? 

Also you guys prefer the mask in comparison to the use of venom in the comics?


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol he's supposed to be doing Keysi? He just looks like he can't fight or move properly which I assume he can't in that suit.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, its a bit of both.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2012)

The choreography always been terrible, but that wasn't  as big a deal before . But when it  a main focus, it does become a negative. Hopefully if this get a reboot the new guy can fight.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm thinking we just all agree the definitive Batman universe is probably the Arkham series.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2012)

there is no definitive Batman universe/series

that's kinda the point


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Since when did this forum start to be so literal? It's a figure of speech. By the definitive I mean that most people can agree it's some of the best adapting of the Batman universe to screen that has been yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2012)

The choreo isn't slick but you all forget that Nolan deals in realism, sure we expect perfected fight sequences but Nolan chooses to give something more brutal and visceral. I hope people come to accept it that for what Nolan was trying to do, he was spot on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2012)

The hell you open Pandora's box for Ennoea? 





















first bite


----------



## synthax (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually what I appreciate most about this film is the subtle call backs to Batman begins.

From when Talia stabbed batman it is connected to Ra's Al Ghul

Ra's Al Ghul: If someone stands in the way of true justice, you simply walk up behind them and stab them in the heart.

Bane in the sewer when fighting Batman mentions deception and theactricality 

Henri Ducard: Theatricality and deception are powerful agents.

Bane's death

Ra's Al Ghul: Death does not wait for you to be ready! Death is not considerate, or fair! And make no mistake: here, you face Death. 


There are alot more Batman walking effortlessly over the ice when Gordon and co were sentenced to death by exile is a callback to when he and Ra's were training. 

Bane being the Anti batman when Bruce saw  Ra's in prison is another one.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The choreo isn't slick but you all forget that Nolan deals in realism, sure we expect perfected fight sequences but Nolan chooses to give something more brutal and visceral. I hope people come to accept it that for what Nolan was trying to do, he was spot on.



Except for the tiny little problem that the fights in the movie were not all that realistic.

Or particularly brutal or visceral.


----------



## synthax (Dec 3, 2012)

*CHRISTOPHER NOLAN*: The term “realism” is often confusing and used sort of arbitrarily. I suppose “relatable” is the word I would use. I wanted a world that was realistically portrayed, in that even though outlandish events may be taking place, and this extraordinary figure may be walking around these streets, the streets would have the same weight and validity of the streets in any other action movie. So they’d be relatable in that way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2012)

Enno's on the prow.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2012)

> Except for the tiny little problem that the fights in the movie were not all that realistic.
> 
> Or particularly brutal or visceral.



They were brutal, they just weren't ridiculously brutal to the point it became like a comic book. Put two good fighters in a ring and the Bane showdown is what you'll see. They were realistic in what a man can take.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They were brutal, they just weren't ridiculously brutal to the point it became like a comic book. Put two good fighters in a ring and the Bane showdown is what you'll see. They were realistic in what a man can take.



Put two fighters in a ring and they will have to obey rules. Rules that the movie did not have to follow. And it still would have been nothing like the Bane showdown.

Real fights tend to be over fairly quickly, even between two experienced fighers. 

And they weren't brutal even by realistic standards. Just a lot of punching and a few wrestling moves.

For two world-class ninja warriors like these two were supposed to be, a realistic fight would have been a hell of a lot faster and would have featured a lot less telegraphing. Bane and Bats were slow, clunky and did not come across as particularly realistic fighters.

That is not a criticism of the fight scenes in the movie- it is a criticism of the idea that the fight scenes eschewed choreography for realism. They were choreographed, and they were choreographed for a film made by a director who is inexperienced with fight scenes (and by actors who are not trained fighters or martial artists, even if their characters were), and thus they were distinctly average / below-average. 

It happens. Critiquing the fight scenes does not break the whole movie. Nolan wasn't aiming for realism and he certainly wasn't spot on if he was, and that is mainly because he just isn't very knowledgable in that particular area of filmaking.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2012)

Someone like Bane wouldn't be fast, simply because he'd tire himself out quickly so it's more about impact than speed or agility. Nolan's fight scenes aren't just fight scenes, through every action he delivers a message, what his character is and what he's trying to achieve. Batman is a broken man, he's weaker than he was at his prime thus his fight is more of a desperate struggle. Nolan was aiming for realism, as he always has, so sure it's not perfectly choreographed but the film is shot with a sense of unpredictability, that's what these two characters are and represent, two unpredictable forces.

And Nolan is knowledgeable with fights, look what he achieved with Inception.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

That's quality trolling, but you should stop with the paragraph. The Inception bit is over the top.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not trolling, I hate the everyone thinks I am. The hallway fight was good, admit it GK.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 4, 2012)

I watched this again on Blu-ray. 

Since I've heard reoccurring disputes over the choppy fight sequences I'll explain the nature of what Nolan was trying to capture during the scenes that involved brawling. I believe their entire crew and staff decided to go for an emotional fighting approach - rather than making it look conveniently clean or staged (no joke). Nolan questioned what these characters would do with their anatomy during fights despite what training or disciplines they've followed in martial arts. And he made it clear to his choreographers that he wanted Batman to fight as if each fist or thrust he laid against the other person was an emotional fighting stance. It's hard to explain, you'll have to look up the behind-the-footage scenes, but it makes sense to me. The term realism in the context of illustrating his movies had to do with how they will react or fight which is solely inspired and based by who they are as people. But I could totally see what he was doing.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree Lupin. I think we forget how important the fight is. These two individuals will the shape Gotham to become its best or its worst. That's where the emotion comes from. Batman is a broken man but if he lets Bane win then that's the end of him and Gotham. Each punch is desperate and with anguish. Sure it's not The Raid in terms of fighting but in terms of raw characterisation, this is as good as it gets. I wish other people understood that.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2012)

The Raid portrays realistic fights.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 4, 2012)

Can people stop using the word realistic because whenever I hear it I dont think of a fight that involves several different types of martial arts but rather something along the lines of this;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_9eJmWJO2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2012)

But it is realistic.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 5, 2012)

Realistic schmealistic.

The fights look like runny shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2012)

Th fights were crisp and clear. Well made, unpredictable and astounding in scope. The only other fight sequence I can even imagine as raw as this is probably Rocky.


----------



## Vice (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, hope the next guy can choreograph better fight scenes. Anything beyond slow and clunky should be an improvement.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Best trilogy of all time >.< rewatching


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2012)

> Yeah, hope the next guy can choreograph better fight scenes. Anything beyond slow and clunky should be an improvement.



Bane and Bruce are large characters, slow but strong. You really think Nolan just decided to have them fight methodically for lulz? He went with the concept because it represents each characters, it's why Catwoman is more slick when she's fighting. It's all been pre planned, Nolan is smart and capable, he's one of the most respected Directors of our times for a reason.


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm about 95% sure Nolan could have made 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2012)

Nolan had the vision to make 2001, he would have made it much more grittier.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2012)

i will probably buy the blueray this weekend already have the the dark knight so i wont buy the trilogy pack. but i will get the dark knight rises and batman begins


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQJuGeqdbn4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't say that's a very honest take on the film, it comes off as bitter and will misinform people about supposed plot holes. 

Nolan spent years on the script, you really think he'd leave plot holes for every tom dick and harry on the net to point out? I don't think so, the plot point which are inconsistent are done deliberately, as I said, this film is about the unpredictable force of Bane. In such situation people can have lapses, it's called being human.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 6, 2012)

The honest trailer hit the nail in the head in several parts...and i agree that the lack of Bruce Wayne clearly is its biggest shortcoming..

it's not that much of a problem, though when we have so many things that worked well in the movie....

and the ending was too perfect, proof Nolan is a master of cathartic direction....

MOVIE OF THE YEAR...


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 6, 2012)

So is there a Bane history scene in the Blu Ray like rumored?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope so, I'm sure Nolan had to cut a few pivotal scenes to tighten up the film, I can't wait for it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there any deleted scenes?


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

There's a bloopers reel.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2012)

It's probably Bale telling people to fuck off.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2012)

Ennoea beat me to post it 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 6, 2012)

Nolan said there's no extended cut.

I have the Blu-Ray at home, and I think all it has is deleted scenes. Maybe. I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing amazing amazing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMPZ7WeDck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2012)

> Nolan said there's no extended cut



There's a rumoured extended cut which Nolan is keeping under wraps. He cut out alot of immense scenes to make a smoother film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 9, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQJuGeqdbn4[/YOUTUBE]​



that is pretty goddamn astoundingly honest, made me laugh in several places, and i'd agree with all of it


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I can't say that's a very honest take on the film, it comes off as bitter and will misinform people about supposed plot holes.
> 
> Nolan spent years on the script, you really think he'd leave plot holes for every tom dick and harry on the net to point out? I don't think so, the plot point which are inconsistent are done deliberately, as I said, this film is about the unpredictable force of Bane. In such situation people can have lapses, it's called being human.



I dunno, it's quite right on a few things. Like how, even though it's a Batman film, Batman himself is only in it for half an hour. Or how Bane, for no apparent reason, waited three months to blow up Gotham City. Bane's death was a joke, too. I must admit that the worst part is, as the honest trailer says, that Bruce Wayne is openly chilling at a French restaurant (I don't even wanna know how he knew the exact restaurant Alfred went to) even though he faked his own death and is supposed to be in hiding. Given how eagle-eyed the press usually is, they would have spotted him.

Nolan isn't some god-tier film maker, even he makes mistakes and plot holes. Nobody is holding it against him, but there's no point acting like the film was flawless and that any inconsistencies were intentional.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2012)

> Like how, even though it's a Batman film, Batman himself is only in it for half an hour.



Well the films have never just been about Batman, in the end the films are about Gotham as a city and him as a symbol as an antithesis to that. The films have been about crime, greed and power, Batman uses all three to remedy them.



> Or how Bane, for no apparent reason, waited three months to blow up Gotham City.



Gotham is a warning and an example about human degradation. Bane does what he does to make them understand what they really are, victims and hopeless. He wants to punish them and so he wants to make them feel as hopeless as they can.



> that Bruce Wayne is openly chilling at a French restaurant (I don't even wanna know how he knew the exact restaurant Alfred went to) even though he faked his own death and is supposed to be in hiding. Given how eagle-eyed the press usually is, they would have spotted him.



As I've said Nolan understands the audience. People don't want to leave thinking the villains got the best of the hero. There's a reason why Shawshank Redemption is one of the greatest films ever made, it understand that there's nothing more powerful in film than a hopeful ending. Good will triumph over evil.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2012)

Such dedication.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Amazing amazing amazing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMPZ7WeDck[/YOUTUBE]


Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2012)

"I'm Bane, yes that's my name"


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2012)

> As I've said Nolan understands the audience. People don't want to leave thinking the villains got the best of the hero. There's a reason why Shawshank Redemption is one of the greatest films ever made, it understand that there's nothing more powerful in film than a hopeful ending. Good will triumph over evil.



the object isn't for people to leave thinking 'that was really dumb and made no sense whatsoever', either


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2012)

> the object isn't for people to leave thinking 'that was really dumb and made no sense whatsoever', either



It's an end to the trilogy, people needed a conclusion. Giving the man who suffered so much a happy ending is a good thing, it's why so many people loved the film. Have you seen the RT and IMDB ratings? It's on the top ten of all time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nolan had common sense you could say. Nobody and I mean nobody would be fighting with finesse and much agility in a suit of armour like how Bruce was in the comics in a realistic situation. They would be more like a brawler liker fighter due to being limited by the armour.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2012)

> Nobody and I mean nobody would be fighting with finesse and much agility in a suit of armour like how Bruce was in the comics in a realistic situation. They would be more like a brawler liker fighter due to being limited by the armour.



Exactly. People expect it to be crisp and clear, but not with two bulky people.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 12, 2012)

Apparently there are no deleted scenes on the Blu Ray


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Apparently there are no deleted scenes on the Blu Ray



Indeed. Sadly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vAPx2c4B-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Nolan had common sense you could say. Nobody and I mean nobody would be fighting with finesse and much agility in a suit of armour like how Bruce was in the comics in a realistic situation. They would be more like a brawler liker fighter due to being limited by the armour.



Or maybe Bale is dat weak and can only bench 50lbs thats why he's having a hard time..


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm glad we all agree that the posters who claim the choreography is poor are wrong.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm glad we all agree that the posters who claim the choreography is poor are right.



Me too.

**


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Good point.

Bane and Batman don't fight the way ninjas would.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ninjas would cheat.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2012)

Ninjas aren't real guys.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Only n00b lvl taijutsu.

We're lacking ninjutsu and genjutsu.


----------



## Vice (Dec 13, 2012)

Problem is that Batman doesn't wear a suit of armor in the comics.

Choreography was still slow and clunky.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 13, 2012)

The choreography was fine - at least they got rid of all those quick cuts this time around, so we could actually see what Batman and Bane were doing.

I wonder why Batman only used useless gadgets, though. He had eight years to develop awesome new stuff and all he had in his belt while fighting Bane  were a few firecrackers and a light dimmer.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

He didn't have 8 years to develop new stuff. He had retired. All the gadgets he used was stuff he had in the first two movies (regardless of whether or not he actually used it in said movies).

Also, quick cuts are more about cinematography than choreography. Little niggle.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 13, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> He didn't have 8 years to develop new stuff. He had retired. All the gadgets he used was stuff he had in the first two movies (regardless of whether or not he actually used it in said movies).
> 
> Also, quick cuts are more about cinematography than choreography. Little niggle.



He seemed to still practice his archery skills and kept his Batcave equipment up-to-date, so my guess is that he didn't quit completely. Even if he was active only for a short time, I can't believe he couldn't come up with anything better than fireworks and light dimmers to fight crime.

Choreo was still fine, you guys are just over-analysing this shit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Bane and Batman only used their arms & only threw punches as if they were b level boxers.

Ninjas would use their whole body.  They would also use joint locks, throws and throwing weapons...  smoke bombs, etc.

Not a realistic ninja battle...  Nope, nope.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 13, 2012)

Ah yes, I forgot how some people on this forum automatically turn into experts on the subject of how ninjas would fight in the real world


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Ah yes, I forgot how some people on this forum automatically turn into experts on the subject of how ninjas would fight in the real world



Come off that,

Bruce had wall shattering kicks yet he never used them and got himself beat half to death.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Ah yes, I forgot how some people on this forum automatically turn into experts on the subject of how ninjas would fight in the real world



I forgot some think differentiating between ninjutsu and boxing is rocket science phd einstein level material.



EDIT -

watch this


----------



## Vice (Dec 13, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Ah yes, I forgot how some people on this forum automatically turn into experts on the subject of how ninjas would fight in the real world



Pretty sure they'd have more in their arsenal than slow punches and clunky elbows.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 14, 2012)

So there are some rumors going about with the new upcoming justice league movie coming about and JGL has something to do with it after Nolan politely said he couldn't talk about it...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2012)

Baterangs which the various of his equipment revolves around dont really exist in Nolanverse . 

Secondly that armour  is around 80-100lbs equally distributed around his body including his arms, legs, neck, back and shoulders. It might not sound like much but its not like wearing a back pack. He cant be moving like a Gazelle in that thing.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 14, 2012)

TylerDurden said:


> The honest trailer hit the nail in the head in several parts...and i agree that the lack of Bruce Wayne clearly is its biggest shortcoming..
> 
> it's not that much of a problem, though when we have so many things that worked well in the movie....
> 
> ...



 far from it.

I would easily put Avengers, Lincoln and Argo above it. And, the Hobbit shits on it imo. 



			
				Immortal said:
			
		

> Bane and Batman only used their arms & only threw punches as if they were b level boxers.
> 
> Ninjas would use their whole body. They would also use joint locks, throws and throwing weapons... smoke bombs, etc.
> 
> Not a realistic ninja battle... Nope, nope.



I could not agree more. When it came down to the action, Batman was one dimensional the entire movie. Every movie he fought the same way and in all of the movies I found the action to be the weakest parts. Not that I am complaining as the story more than made up for it (especially Dark Knight) but the fight scenes were very bad imo. I don't want to hear that "Nolan was trying to be realistic" crap; Bourne was somewhat realistic and he would shit on Batman hand to hand ( as far as you can tell from the movies).


----------



## synthax (Dec 14, 2012)

I won't call TDKR the best movie of the year only the best CBM of the year,the Avengers was just mediocre from the one liners,to the transformers designs  at the ending.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2012)

アストロ said:


> So there are some rumors going about with the new upcoming justice league movie coming about and JGL has something to do with it after Nolan politely said he couldn't talk about it...



Hopefully not, it HAS to be Bruce Wayne. If it is JGL then there would need to be a major timeskip on his behalf plus he dosent have any money so when the JL looks to Batman for an HQ then there fucked.

Unless they ask his butler...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 14, 2012)

synthax said:


> I won't call TDKR the best movie of the year only the best CBM of the year,the Avengers was just mediocre from the one liners,to the transformers designs  at the ending.



I would have to disagree with you on Avengers being mediocre but I agree with your complaints about it. I had a strong distaste for those one-liners and the added comedy. Especially when in the end Hulk grabbed Loki and started smashing him around. The whole theater was in an uproar but I was more like, "really...? After all that, he goes out like that....?". But I watched the movie as an action-adventure movie and the out of the world set pieces and talented cast made the movie better than Dark Knight Rises for me.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2012)

TDKR was definitely the best CBM of the year if not the best film of the year. Artistically it's a masterpiece with Nolan's expert valuation of Batman's psyche once again. Watching Bruce Wayne lay on his back broken for an hour was riveting. Not to mention I pretty much forgot Joker even existed Bane was so scary. Nolan really did a great job of adding depth to the character and made him 3 dimensional when Talia was revealed to be the real mastermind at the end. His big expressive eyes when she showed up really made my heart melt no homo.

It's really egregious that this wasn't nominated for an oscar. Academy be hatin.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2012)

This is the academy, they like those terrible boring indie films noone likes, like Lincoln.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> TDKR was definitely the best CBM of the year if not the best film of the year. Artistically it's a masterpiece with Nolan's expert valuation of Batman's psyche once again. Watching Bruce Wayne lay on his back broken for an hour was riveting. Not to mention I pretty much forgot Joker even existed Bane was so scary. Nolan really did a great job of adding depth to the character and made him 3 dimensional when Talia was revealed to be the real mastermind at the end. His big expressive eyes when she showed up really made my heart melt no homo.
> 
> It's really egregious that this wasn't nominated for an oscar. Academy be hatin.



jokerclap.gif


----------



## Jay. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 14, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> TDKR was definitely the best CBM of the year if not the best film of the year. Artistically it's a masterpiece with Nolan's expert valuation of Batman's psyche once again. Watching Bruce Wayne lay on his back broken for an hour was riveting. Not to mention I pretty much forgot Joker even existed Bane was so scary. Nolan really did a great job of adding depth to the character and made him 3 dimensional when Talia was revealed to be the real mastermind at the end. His big expressive eyes when she showed up really made my heart melt no homo.
> 
> It's really egregious that this wasn't nominated for an oscar. Academy be hatin.



Ahh I really don't think so. Dark Knight >>>>>>>>> Dark Knight rises. Dark Knight was an artistic masterpiece, Dark Knight rises was FAR FAR from it. 
Bane had nothing on Joker. The horrible twist with Talia being the real mastermind completely ruined Bane for me. Bane was introduced as an independent, powerful and intelligent villain and then suddenly he was just some bitches lackey? His whole motivation was love? What the fuck? After all the confrontation with Batman, Batman wasn't even the one that killed him. His death was soo pathetic. 

I'm surprised you mentioned Batman's broken back. He got his back broken, they stood him on a fucking rope for an hour and then he is as good as new lmao. 

Everything that made Dark Knight so great was missing here (i.e Joker, Harvey Dent). Also the ending scene with the nuke was garbage imo. A ripoff from Avengers. Not surprised at all that it wasn't nominated. 



			
				Enneoa said:
			
		

> This is the academy, they like those terrible boring indie films noone likes, like Lincoln.



You mean, that YOU don't like? It has an 88 audience rating on RT, you and your group of friends not liking it does not mean "no one likes it". I wouldn't be surprised if it wins best picture, thats how damn good it was.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 14, 2012)

The scene where Bane lifts Batman up before he breaks his back is spliced together from two different cuts and I can't unsee it.

Its awful.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2012)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Ahh I really don't think so. Dark Knight >>>>>>>>> Dark Knight rises. Dark Knight was an artistic masterpiece, Dark Knight rises was FAR FAR from it.
> Bane had nothing on Joker. The horrible twist with Talia being the real mastermind completely ruined Bane for me. Bane was introduced as an independent, powerful and intelligent villain and then suddenly he was just some bitches lackey? His whole motivation was love? What the fuck? After all the confrontation with Batman, Batman wasn't even the one that killed him. His death was soo pathetic.
> 
> I'm surprised you mentioned Batman's broken back. He got his back broken, they stood him on a fucking rope for an hour and then he is as good as new lmao.
> ...


Stop hatin bro. Bane was a great villain with depth. You notice how he trapped all the cops in that tunnel for 5 months but he didn't let any of them die or even grow beards? He had a kind heart underneath that Vader mask. Joker was very one dimensional we didn't even know his background. We knew everything about Bane. Much better character development and characterization. It made plenty of sense for Bruce to pop his back back into place like that it's just like any other dislocated bone.

Avengers and TDKR were shot at the same time so they couldn't have copied each other. Even if it did the scene was much more emotionally impacted than Tony falling to the ground. The emotional roller coaster Nolan put me through in those last 10 minutes were incredible. I remember being so shocked that he actually killed Batman just to see that he survived in the last 30 seconds. Great development and intellectual twist by Nolan as usual. TDKR hit all the right cylinders. It's amazing the movie they made and they probably will never be able to replicate it again until the next Nolan movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is the academy, they like those terrible boring indie films noone likes, like Lincoln.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2012)

Of course you chumps would fall for Lincoln.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

lol hasn't seen


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2012)

stay out of this thread Stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

For pointing out how nonsensical it is to crap talk people for enjoying a movie you haven't seen?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2012)

yes

you're ruining the flow of this thread.  Go watch a good movie or something


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

Fine.**


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2012)

> TDKR hit all the right cylinders. It's amazing the movie they made and they probably will never be able to replicate it again until the next Nolan movie


.

I think only Micheal Bay can give us a roller coaster like this. When I thought Optimus Prime had died if shattered me as much as Batman's death. But to die saving the people you love is an act that cannot be rivaled.

I might not have seen Lincoln Stunna but we can all guess what type of film it is, one of those where people talk for ages and look at each other. I'm sorry but Nolan understands cinema, he knows what people want. They expect a perfect blend of action and story, something Lincoln falls short on.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I think only Micheal Bay can give us a roller coaster like this. When I thought Optimus Prime had died if shattered me as much as Batman's death. But to die saving the people you love is an act that cannot be rivaled.


Yeah I'm really looking forward to the next Transformers. Bay is no Nolan but you're right in that he's the only one I can see coming even close to matching Nolan's ability to pull at the very strings of your heart.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2012)

Bay doesn't come close to Nolan but if Kubrick gave his torch to Nolan then I'd say out of all the current crop of outstanding directors like Brett Ratner and M. Night, then Bay deserves it after Nolan.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Eh, I might give Peter Jackson a slight edge over Bay.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2012)

Jackson struggles with action but it's between Nolan, Jackson and Bay. Holy Trinity right there.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2012)

This is now just sad


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 15, 2012)

would it be neg worthy to call this film a _"boring piece of filth"_ ?

and don't misunderstand the 2008's film i liked but this one.......hmmm......wasn't up to the standards to say softly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> lol hasn't seen



Says the guy who would nominate the Little Mermaid for every category.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 15, 2012)

Bane's voice is irritating.

Another thing they need to fix.


----------



## synthax (Dec 17, 2012)

A bunch of conspiracy theorist are going around showing a pic of a sign saying Aurora in TDKR and that how at 1:58:41 on the left bottom portion of your screen the words "Sandy Hook" is allegedly  shown.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Says the guy who would nominate the Little Mermaid for every category.


>assuming The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney film


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >assuming The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney film



I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, since you had a Beauty and the Beast set. I am afraid your favourite Disney film is much worst.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> .
> 
> I think only Micheal Bay can give us a roller coaster like this. When I thought Optimus Prime had died if shattered me as much as Batman's death. But to die saving the people you love is an act that cannot be rivaled.
> 
> I might not have seen Lincoln Stunna but we can all guess what type of film it is, one of those where people talk for ages and look at each other. I'm sorry but Nolan understands cinema, he knows what people want. They expect a perfect blend of action and story, something Lincoln falls short on.



It is a historical drama to the core so obviously the majority of it will be dialogue. Just because you don't enjoy intellectual movies does not mean others don't. There isn't supposed to be any action in Lincoln lol. What a stupid comment. Stop projecting your movie tastes as something universal that everyone should abide by, especially when you havent even seen the damn movie.



> Jackson struggles with action but it's between Nolan, Jackson and Bay. Holy Trinity right there.





Jackson struggles with ACTION? What the fuck are you talking about lmao. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy and King Kong absolutely shits on any action that Nolan has ever demonstrated in his movies. Batman having a fist fight with Bane isn't very impressive. Pray tell when impressed you so much about the ACTION in the Batman trilogy, especially if you are comparing it to scenes like the battle of Helms deeps or the battle of Minas Tirith. Lol all credibility shot to shit with that one statement.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2012)

> It is a historical drama to the core so obviously the majority of it will be dialogue. Just because you don't enjoy intellectual movies does not mean others don't. There isn't supposed to be any action in Lincoln lol. What a stupid comment. Stop projecting your movie tastes as something universal that everyone should abide by, especially when you havent even seen the damn movie.



You think Lincoln freed the slaves with a piece of paper? Wars were fought and action comes with it. You think anyone wants to pay full price ticket to watch people talk, no thanks, idk what films you watch but I need to be entertained. 



> The Lord of the Rings Trilogy and King Kong absolutely shits on any action that Nolan has ever demonstrated in his movies



Lol terrible cgi battles, there was no actual action, and when there was it was awful. Raid is great action, LotR isn't. I'd have liked to see Jackson do something like Raid with LotR, maybe kill a Nazgul with a karate kick. 



> Batman having a fist fight with Bane isn't very impressive. Pray tell when impressed you so much about the ACTION in the Batman trilogy, especially if you are comparing it to scenes like the battle of Helms deeps or the battle of Minas Tirith. Lol all credibility shot to shit with that one statement.



Let's not bring Nolan in to this, he doesn't direct action, he directs spectacle, in the similar vein to Kubrick. Nolan is following the work of Kubrick with Batman, Jackson, please he's the equivalent of Lucas to film. Kids films, not dark, real or gritty like Nolan.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, since you had a Beauty and the Beast set. I am afraid your favourite Disney film is much worst.


Tell me, what's my favorite Disney film.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

Lion King I'm guessing


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

Not even close.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

It has to be Cars then, didn't you have a Cars set once that you loved.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2012)

Seeing Dark Knight Rises place number one on so many year end lists is really quite comforting. I know it's the best film of the year but to have my opinion validated by nameless internet people makes me realise how good my taste is. We really do live in a great era where we're seeing such an adult film beat something so childish as Avengers. I'm just so happy, DKR is the gritty Schindler's List of this year, while Avengers was the E.T of this year, good for kids but it doesn't have the depth and philosophy of DKR.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank God Rukia's returned to save us from this second-tier trolling.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2012)

Go watch Elf Stunna.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You think Lincoln freed the slaves with a piece of paper? Wars were fought and action comes with it. You think *anyone wants* to pay full price ticket to watch people talk, no thanks, idk what films you watch but* I need* to be entertained.



So basically, you cannot watch a movie without action? How ironic that you bring up your distaste for "kid" movies lol when it seems you have the tastes of one. Lincoln was 2nd-3rd in the box office for many weeks and got amazing reception from both critics and audience so YES I do think people want to pay to watch it. I get it tho, you don't like movies with a lot of dialogue and you don't like intellectual movies, you need a car to explode to enjoy a movie.





> Lol terrible cgi battles, there was no actual action, and when there was it was awful. Raid is great action, LotR isn't. I'd have liked to see Jackson do something like Raid with LotR, maybe kill a Nazgul with a karate kick.



lmao. The spectacles in LOTR was critically lauded especially the battle of helms deep. Perhaps Nolan should have used some more CGI, as the action scenes in Dark Knight and DKR were terribly dry. Especially Batman the one dimensional super hero lol, all he has in his arsenal is straight punches and knees.

Again, action in LOTR >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> any action that Nolan HAS EVER demonstrated in his movies and I know that almost everyone on NF will agree with me on that. 



> Let's not bring Nolan in to this, he doesn't direct action, he directs spectacle, in the similar vein to Kubrick. Nolan is following the work of Kubrick with Batman, Jackson, please he's the equivalent of Lucas to film. Kids films, not dark, real or gritty like Nolan.



Changing the subject now? You claimed that Jackson's action was subpar to Nolans and now you retreat with an "err Nolan doesn't direct action he directs spectacle blah blah blah"

Anyways, Jackson > Nolan. He directs spectacle and yet has never landed an academy award for directing spectacle. 

Don't get me wrong, I love Nolans movies especially the Dark Knight and Memento but he is outclassed when compared to Jackson. Nolan has yet to create a spectacle like LOTR which is widely considered among the greatest movies of all time. Nothing Nolan has done or will ever do is comparable to the LOTR trilogy and that single feat of Jackson's put him above Nolan.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

> Lincoln was 2nd-3rd in the box office for many weeks and got amazing reception from both critics and audience so YES I do think people want to pay to watch it. I get it tho, you don't like movies with a lot of dialogue and you don't like intellectual movies, you need a car to explode to enjoy a movie.



Biopics always get a great response, even when half of them are bland and forgettable. Is anyone surprised a film about a White American freeing slaves got alot of attention by the critics. You know what had alot of talking and cars exploding, the greatest film ever, Die Hard. So yeah I can enjoy intellectual movies.



> Perhaps Nolan should have used some more CGI, as the action scenes in Dark Knight and DKR were terribly dry. Especially Batman the one dimensional super hero lol, all he has in his arsenal is straight punches and knees.



Nolan doesn't make kiddish fantasy movies, he deals in realism so why would he overload his films with CGI. You forget Nolan was regarded highly by Kubrick for a reason, because both are auteurs who create realistic, gritty material. Batman is a real hero, real heroes can't stop speeding trains, fly or do ninja kicks.



> Anyways, Jackson > Nolan. He directs spectacle and yet has never landed an academy award for directing spectacle.



Because the Academy only likes films about talking, they don't understand the fine art of realism. You know what other gritty show that never won anything, The Wire. Are you gonna tell me the Wire sucks too. I didn't think so.



> Nolan has yet to create a spectacle like LOTR which is widely considered among the greatest movies of all time. Nothing Nolan has done or will ever do is comparable to the LOTR trilogy and that single feat of Jackson's put him above Nolan.



Erm I think you're forgetting Inception, the most intelligent movie of the last 20 years, I don't remember anyone even mention LotR when it comes to smart films.

Just admit it, Nolan is a class of his own who doesn't depend on adapting other people's material to make films, all his films are original.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

This is just sad  Enno leave the guy alone. Your trolling has gone too far :rofl


----------



## Jimin (Dec 26, 2012)

My biggest problem with this movie is that the timing was awkward. I had no idea how much time had elapsed from each scene. When Bruce was in the prison, I thought he was only there for a few days at first. And I was like, "Why are you working out, man? Don't you have to get out fast and save the city? Wouldn't this just tire you out?" That was my biggest complaint with the film.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Biopics always get a great response, even when half of them are bland and forgettable. Is anyone surprised a film about a White American freeing slaves got alot of attention by the critics. You know what had alot of talking and cars exploding, the greatest film ever, Die Hard. So yeah I can enjoy intellectual movies.



You see, the way you enjoy "action" in movies; others enjoy the "talking" in movies. People respond to such concepts differently, so while a movie with all dialogue maybe boring to you, it is amazing to me (especially because I am a history student). Also, lol @ die hard being an intellectual film. 





> Nolan doesn't make* kiddish fantasy movies*, he deals in realism so why would he overload his films with CGI. You forget Nolan was regarded highly by Kubrick for a reason, because both are auteurs who create realistic, gritty material. Batman is a real hero, real heroes can't stop speeding trains, fly or do ninja kicks.



LOTR was not "kiddish". It had more violence than the Batman trilogy and dealt with themes that arguably require a more mature audience than the Batman trilogy. And oh yeah, LOTR was also rated 14A (sometimes 18A) while Batman was a PG movie lol. So I don't know where you going with this "derp Jackson makes kids movies". 

Yeah "real heroes" heal a broken back in a span of a week 





> Because the Academy only likes films about talking, they don't understand the fine art of realism. You know what other gritty show that never won anything, The Wire. Are you gonna tell me the Wire sucks too. I didn't think so.



The fine art of realism? So the more "real" a movie is, the better it is? Honestly, what are you talking about lol? The majority of the movies that win oscars are amazing movies. Also, the Dark Knight Rises was almost all talking lol, so I don't know where you are going with that, the first hour was so damn slow. The academy recognizes talent, the academy recognizes amazing movies, like the LOTR trilogy and like Peter Jackson.

I never said that a movie sucks because it hasn't won anything lol. I love the Wire and it is a shame that it hasn't won any emmies.  I just said that Jackson > Nolan and he has an oscar under his belt to back it. 






> Erm I think you're forgetting Inception, *the most intelligent movie of the last 20 years,* I don't remember anyone even mention LotR when it comes to smart films.



lol wow, boost much? It was a good movie but you really need to start expanding your scope of movies if you think its the most intelligent movie of the last 20 years. Here's a tip, the intelligent movies usually have a lot of talking in them  



> Just admit it, Nolan is a class of his own who doesn't depend on *adapting other people's material to make films*, all his films are original.



LOLWUT?

Bro, do you even read what you write? The Dark Knight trilogy was ORIGINAL? Nah, it was based off Batman and moreover, the "killing joke" comic books. Lol wow. 

Jackson is a class of his own and the LOTR trilogy is in a class of its OWN that cannot even be compared to anything Nolan makes.

If an original idea is good than there will be little backlash from the audience as they can only compare it to something that is "similar". Jackson on the other hand launched the most ambitious movie project in maybe the history of film making. The LOTR books were an established EPIC. Moreover, many believed that it could simply not be filmed. The expectations were IMMENSE. Guess what? Jackson pulled it off with such fervor that it got his movies 17 Oscars including an Oscar for directing


----------



## josh101 (Dec 27, 2012)

synthax said:


> A bunch of conspiracy theorist are going around showing a pic of a sign saying Aurora in TDKR and that how at 1:58:41 on the left bottom portion of your screen the words "Sandy Hook" is allegedly  shown.


saw that, lol, apparently you can 


*Spoiler*: __ 










its a conspiracy !


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

> Also, lol @ die hard being an intellectual film.



Do you think it's easy to fool the CIA? I didn't think so, the film is one of the most intelligent films ever.



> LOTR was not "kiddish".



Black and White villains- check
Good guys are pure - check
Good triumphs over evil -check

Typical kids film, it even has talking trees. Nolan has created films where the lines between good and evil are blurred, good doesn't triumph over evil and evil isn't just one force or an army, the foundations are deeper, everyone has a dark side. Jackson couldn't come up with something so profound if he tried a hundred years, idk where he got the idea for LotR but he should write better films.



> Yeah "real heroes" heal a broken back in a span of a week



This is why you could never be the greatest Director ever. Nolan understands the audience, he knows that while people love to see a hero struggles that's not all they want to watch, thus the recovery. Realism.



> I just said that Jackson > Nolan and he has an oscar under his belt to back it.



Let's not talk Oscars, they're the biggest running joke around. They give awards to some of the most vapid films around.



> It was a good movie but you really need to start expanding your scope of movies if you think its the most intelligent movie of the last 20 years. Here's a tip, the intelligent movies usually have a lot of talking in them



Exactly, Inception had so much talking thus it's obviously intelligent, even the audience to this day doesn't know what happened at the end that's how smart the film is. This is the ending Kubrick has tried to create with his films like Eyes Wide Shut and Schindler's List but was never able to achieve. That's class.



> The Dark Knight trilogy was ORIGINAL?



It only used Batman's name but everything came from Nolan's mind, he created one of the most talked about trilogies since the Star Wars prequels, except they were gritty and real. Talking of kiddy films, LotR is in the same "groundbreaking" boat as Toy Story. noone is gonna take them seriously except for kids.

Jackson pulled it off? He overloaded the films with CGI, poor execution, slow motion, the film looked like an extended episode of Hercules at times.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Do you think it's easy to fool the CIA? I didn't think so, the film is one of the most intelligent films ever.



lolwut? No I don't think it is easy to fool the CIA, the CIA was never fooled, it was a movie lol. I don't know how people here take you seriously when you claim that Die Hard is one of the most intelligent films ever.





> *Black and White villains- check
> Good guys are pure - check
> Good triumphs over evil -check*
> 
> Typical kids film, it even has talking trees. Nolan has created films where the lines between good and evil are blurred, good doesn't triumph over evil and evil isn't just one force or an army, the foundations are deeper, everyone has a dark side. Jackson couldn't come up with something so profound if he tried a hundred years, *idk where he got the idea for LotR but he should write better films.*



Did you even watch the trilogy? You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. There were multiple heroes that were not pure such as Boromir....
In Lord of the Rings, evil isn't just a force or army either lol, the entire concept of it was around people having dark sides. Wow, you really didn't pay attention did you. Did you forget about Gollum??? The most blurred character in the entire series? Just the character of Gollum is more profound than any character in the entire Dark Knight trilogy. 

@Bolded

Gee I wonder where he got the idea....maybe the BOOKS? Lmao, do you live under a rock or something?




> This is why you could never be the greatest Director ever. Nolan understands the audience, he knows that while people love to see a hero struggles that's not all they want to watch, thus the recovery. Realism.



Obviously Nolan does not understand the audience better than Jackson as the LOTR trilogy has a much bigger following than the DK trilogy could ever have lol. Realism? Getting your back broken and then having it healed by hanging on a rope for two days is REALISM? What the actual fuck are you talking about?





> Let's not talk Oscars, they're the biggest running joke around. They give awards to some of the most vapid films around.



Oh yeah of course, hey everyone, Enneoa > the entire academy hahahaha

You've got some audacity trying to put yourself above the academy. The academy doesn't have poor tastes like you or other little kids looking for cars to blow up in movies(or saying dumb shit like Die hard was an intelligent movie), they actually take time to look at plot, themes, cinematography, etc considering that it is part of their careers to do so. The Academy is recognized as the foremost authority in the world and movies and actors with merits from the academy are recognized as the greatest in the world. Stop fooling yourself into thinking that you are better at the academy in judging movies because its just pathetic. 



> Exactly, Inception had so much talking thus it's obviously intelligent,* even the audience to this day doesn't know what happened at the end that's how smart the film is*. This is the ending Kubrick has tried to create with his films like Eyes Wide Shut and Schindler's List but was never able to achieve. That's class.





Its called a cliffhanger....oh man



> It only used Batman's name but everything came from Nolan's mind, he created one of the most talked about trilogies since the Star Wars prequels, except they were gritty and real. Talking of kiddy films, LotR is in the same "groundbreaking" boat as Toy Story. noone is gonna take them seriously except for kids.



No it didn't, much of the ideas came from the Killing Joke and Tim Burton's Batman. Nolan admitted this himself. 



> Jackson pulled it off? He overloaded the films with CGI, poor execution, slow motion, the film looked like an extended episode of Hercules at times.



Lol let me know when the DK trilogy has 17 Oscars under its belt. Let me know when Nolan gets an Oscar for is directing. Let me know when the DK trilogy gets a following like the LOTR trilogy. Until then, I will just laugh at how butthurt you are that both Jakson and the Lotr trilogy mopped the floor with Nolan's Dk trilogy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

> Typical kids film, it even has talking trees. Nolan has created films where the lines between good and evil are blurred, good doesn't triumph over evil and evil isn't just one force or an army, the foundations are deeper, everyone has a dark side. Jackson couldn't come up with something so profound if he tried a hundred years, idk where he got the idea for LotR but he should write better films.



are you just really committed to satirising pretentious and inarticulate internet numbskulls?

if so, i applaud your industry


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

> This is the ending Kubrick has tried to create with his films like Eyes Wide Shut and Schindler's List but was never able to achieve.



> identifying schindler's list as a kubrick film

okay, you _are_ just parodying people like this, that's good


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2012)

> lolwut? No I don't think it is easy to fool the CIA, the CIA was never fooled, it was a movie lol. I don't know how people here take you seriously when you claim that Die Hard is one of the most intelligent films ever.



You clearly don't understand the art of cinema, it's about being deceptively smart yet accessible at the same time. Which Nolan is, they're intelligent films but dressed up as blockbuster entertainment. He doesn't spoon feed you, he gives you a buffet to choose from. He's doing the World a service. 

LotR deals in the most basic level of archaic good vs evil around. White blonde=good. Brown people=bad. I'll give you Gollum be he's not really all that blurred since he has two personalities rather than being torn, he just separates himself from good.



> Obviously Nolan does not understand the audience better than Jackson as the LOTR trilogy has a much bigger following than the DK trilogy could ever have lol.



Kids movies will always make more money, doesn't mean much. Nolan brought Batman back from Batman and Robin to create a revered series like no other. 



> . The Academy is recognized as the foremost authority in the world and movies and actors with merits from the academy are recognized as the greatest in the world. Stop fooling yourself into thinking that you are better at the academy in judging movies because its just pathetic.



The same way that Grammy's give awards to the best music out there, oh wait no they don't. The Academy gives awards to the most vanilla films, anyone with actual interest will know how it panders to US studios and films, it only looks at its own Cinema, so how can it be the authourity on a medium that is greater than a bunch of mediocre American films. 



> No it didn't, much of the ideas came from the Killing Joke and Tim Burton's Batman. Nolan admitted this himself.



And from a host of other mediums, yet DKR is one of the most original films to be made in the last decade. You have films that take influence from Homer, doesn't mean they copied him. It's called inspiration but DKR is a Nolan original 



> Lol let me know when the DK trilogy has 17 Oscars under its belt. Let me know when Nolan gets an Oscar for is directing. Let me know when the DK trilogy gets a following like the LOTR trilogy. Until then, I will just laugh at how butthurt you are that both Jakson and the Lotr trilogy mopped the floor with Nolan's Dk trilogy.



You're using Oscars and fandom as a sign of quality? Chicago won Oscars and Twilight has a huge fandom. Am I supposed to bow to them too. Face it, Nolan is a true artist, he's giving you art and yet to mock him for it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm disappointed in you Ennoea.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukia doesn't give Eno his blessing

sad day


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukia feels threatened, December has been a fantastic month for Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't look at me Rukia, it's not a pretty sight.


----------

